# NEW Release! Onkyo HT-S5300...Any Good?



## snorton007

I have been looking and looking for a home theater setup that is affordable for me...(less than 650). This new htib looks like a pretty good deal, a lot better than last years ht-s5200...What is your opinion? It should be coming out end of the month and is only $499 on amazon for preorder....

http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S5300.../dp/B003BEDQRG 



If this just looks like a POS please let me know because I really want to get a decent quality setup and this seems almost perfect for me. How would this compare to the Onkyo ht-s6200?


----------



## Tulpa

Looks like they added TrueHD and DTS-MA decoding.


Go to Onkyo's site and you can compare it to last year's model:

http://onkyousa.com/prod_class.cfm?class=Systems


----------



## snorton007

Yes they did add the latest decoders...It also looks like it no longer has the hdmi pass through like the older models had...


----------



## snorton007

It looks like the only thing missing is an upconverter, but I don't believe that I would really need that since everything I would have hooked up comes via hdmi...


----------



## Tulpa

They've been dropping the upconversion with a few of last years receivers.


Other than that, it looks like it'll take over the niche of last year's HT-S6200.


----------



## crazyrob425

Now i wish I waited alittle before I jumped the gun on my purchase


That is an extremely good value for money. While the speakers may not be the best its a great starting point


----------



## ickysmits

So it looks like even the lowest Onkyo model, the 3300, even features TrueHD and DTS-HD. Now maybe people can focus on the components that really matter like receiver power and speaker/sub performance rather than obsessing if they can decode the latest codecs….


….or is HDMI 1.4 going to become the next “must have” feature?


The Onkyo 5300 still looks like it belongs in the same weak sauce category that has been offered over and over throughout the years – I wouldn’t pay $499.99 for it, that’s for sure.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorton007* /forum/post/18323490
> 
> 
> Yes they did add the latest decoders...It also looks like it no longer has the hdmi pass through like the older models had...



according to Onkyo the days of HDMI pass through is over for all of their models.


----------



## snorton007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/18326089
> 
> 
> The Onkyo 5300 still looks like it belongs in the same weak sauce category that has been offered over and over throughout the years - I wouldn't pay $499.99 for it, that's for sure.



So you wouldn't recomend this HTIB for just a basic home theater setup with the ability to upgrade down the road...The avr looks like it could hang with the rest of the entry to middle class avr's...I saw how the 6200 htib got pretty rave reviews and this looks like it is identical to that with larger front speakers...and the 6200 sells for more.


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorton007* /forum/post/18327449
> 
> 
> So you wouldn't recomend this HTIB for just a basic home theater setup with the ability to upgrade down the road...The avr looks like it could hang with the rest of the entry to middle class avr's...I saw how the 6200 htib got pretty rave reviews and this looks like it is identical to that with larger front speakers...and the 6200 sells for more.



It's probably not that bad and you could do worse.


My only criticism from just looking at the 5300 is that the speakers and sub don't look that great and I think one could do a little better for $500.


----------



## Tulpa

Yeah, you can probably shop around and do separate speakers and pick up the same (or roughly the same) Onkyo receiver. Sub might be tricky, but with patience it can be done.


The 5300 is a good one stop package, though. With all of Onkyo's systems now featuring HDMI audio it makes their lineup more compelling for budget shoppers.


----------



## ickysmits

I'd agree with that.


...and it does look good for budget shoppers since even the lowest Onkyo receivers have HDMI audio...and along with that comes convenient connections. Now you're paying extra for power, 7.1, and other features like Audyssey...etc. For a lot of people a simple, basic receiver like the Onkyo 308 and a modest speaker/sub package could be a good option.


----------



## crazyrob425

As far as $500 go there is no other good systems. The only thing the Denon DHT-590ba has over this is a better speaker set


That reciever you are getting is very high end with hdmi 1.4 support


----------



## snorton007

I have really been researching this new onkyo system, trying to figure out just exactly what all is different(Compared to the 5200 and 6200 htib series). One thing I noticed is that they dropped the Audyssey 2EQ technology down to the EQ. I believe this means that the speakers come already calibrated with factory presets and there would not be the option to auto setup with the mic...Am I wrong? Would I be better off waiting for a fire sale on the ht-s6200? Should I just go with separates? I don't mind spending a little extra if it is going to bring a little more comfort and confidence in my purchase....


----------



## crazyrob425

First do NOT go with the 5200 as it doesn't support HDMI audio which is needed to get the Blu-Ray audio


Personally I am of the notion that the reciever you get with the 5*3*00 will be better than the 6200.


Personally I would go with the 5300. Where the 6200 use to be the best value for money 7.1 system the 5300 will takes its place. Supporting 1.4 HDMI will make your reciever ready for the long term


----------



## PACanesfan

Keep up the good comments. I'm in the market for an upgrade (running a 6+ year old Sony 5.1 system now. No HDMI even). This is directly in my price range right now. My living room isn't that big (as it's a one bedroom apartment). I don't need anything too high end, but something at least I can get the Blu-Ray audio. Anyone have a estimate release date yet (other then end of month?)


----------



## snorton007

Well I am not at all planning on getting the 5200 by any means, but I'm just trying to see what all is different about this new one...It seems like everyone liked the 5200 except for the fact that it didn't have the hd codecs/only hdmi pass through....


My concern is with the audyssey calibration setup...I would have loved to just place a mic in the middle of my setup and let it configure itself...I don't trust myself nor do I have the experience to get a professional setup withouth audyssey automatic setup...Maybe I'm wrong about this and maybe it does come with that, but from my research it seems like the audyssey EQ is a step down from the 2EQ and no mic will be added. Looking at the front of the receiver, there is no mic input either. Other than that I think this package is definately a winner for the price.


----------



## crazyrob425




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorton007* /forum/post/18335558
> 
> 
> Well I am not at all planning on getting the 5200 by any means, but I'm just trying to see what all is different about this new one...It seems like everyone liked the 5200 except for the fact that it didn't have the hd codecs/only hdmi pass through....
> 
> 
> My concern is with the audyssey calibration setup...I would have loved to just place a mic in the middle of my setup and let it configure itself...I don't trust myself nor do I have the experience to get a professional setup withouth audyssey automatic setup...Maybe I'm wrong about this and maybe it does come with that, but from my research it seems like the audyssey EQ is a step down from the 2EQ and no mic will be added. Looking at the front of the receiver, there is no mic input either. Other than that I think this package is definately a winner for the price.



Its not that huge of a step down you are making it out to be.


Infact you are steping down to the 6200 which its older HDMI inputs.


If you can wait I would until the manual is available to the ht-s5300 it will give you some insite. If you can't wait get the HT-S6200 and home HDMI 1.4 isn't that special


----------



## mfro

Stupid question here:

So since the HT-S5300 supports HDMI v1.4 does that mean that to use the Audio Return Channel feature I would have to use a 1.4 cable? If I use a v1.3 cable would I have to use a digital optical cable like on the HT-S5200 model to get audio?


----------



## crazyrob425




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18359296
> 
> 
> Stupid question here:
> 
> So since the HT-S5300 supports HDMI v1.4 does that mean that to use the Audio Return Channel feature I would have to use a 1.4 cable? If I use a v1.3 cable would I have to use a digital optical cable like on the HT-S5200 model to get audio?



Lets say you are hooking up a PS3 to the HT-S5200 that will require the HDMI for video and optical cable for audio


With the HT-S5300 it accepts HDMI audio so you will just need to run a HDMI cable from PS3 to HT-S5300


----------



## mfro

Thanks for the reply. Would the cable have to be v1.4 or could it be v1.3?


----------



## Taison82

Anyone have any idea when these are going to start shipping?


----------



## Tulpa

Should be sometime in April, possibly early May, based on past releases. Beyond that, we'll know more the closer it gets.


----------



## mfro

I pre-ordered one on Amazon and from what the Onkyo website says, expect an April release date. Sounds like a nice entry level system.


----------



## bellorusha

Glad to find that topic as I am also waiting for 5300 and not sure if should just go with 6200.


Here is one more big difference that concern me between 6200 and 5300.


The speakers got much bigger. Can anybody tell if it's good thing or not? because I would rather go with smaller one in 6200, i do not have lots of space.


6200

-----

Dimensions (W x H x D) -

Front 4 3/4" x 9 1/8" x 4 13/16" (120 x 231 x 122 mm) 2.4 lbs. (1.1 kg)

Center 9 1/8" x 4 3/4" x 5 1/16" (231 x 121 x 128 mm) 2.4 lbs. (1.1 kg)

Surround 4 3/4" x 9 1/8" x 4 13/16" (120 x 231 x 122 mm) 1.8 lbs. (0.8 kg)

Surround Back 4 3/4" x 9 1/8" x 4 13/16" (120 x 231 x 122 mm) 1.8 lbs. (0.8 kg)

http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=...ss=Systems&p=s 



5300

------

Dimensions (W x H x D) -

Front 6 1/8" x 14 13/16" x 6 11/16" (155 x 375.5 x 170 mm) 6 lbs. (2.7 kg)

Center 16 9/16" x 4 1/2" x 4 3/4" (420 x 115 x 121 mm) 5.5 lbs. (2.5 kg)

Surround 4 1/2" x 9 1/16" x 3 3/4" (115 x 230 x 96 mm) 2.2 lbs. (1.0 kg)

Surround Back L/R 4 1/2" x 9 1/16" x 3 3/4" (115 x 230 x 96 mm) 2.2 lbs. (1.0 kg)

http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=...ss=Systems&p=s


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bellorusha* /forum/post/18361815
> 
> 
> The speakers got much bigger. Can anybody tell if it's good thing or not? because I would rather go with smaller one in 6200, i do not have lots of space.



Soundwise, they're probably the same, or close enough. Speakers are always the weak link in a HTIB. Onkyo is a fine receiver company, but their speakers are and always will be a side project for them (I doubt they even make their own.) So if you want the smaller speakers, you can get the 6200 and not lose much, if anything.


----------



## bellorusha

but some spec are different as well


5300

------

Front L/R 130 W/Channel (8 ohms, 1 kHz, FTC)

Center 130 W (8 ohms, 1 kHz, FTC)

Surround L/R 130 W/Channel (8 ohms, 1 kHz, FTC)

Surround Back L/R 130 W/Channel (8 ohms, 1 kHz, FTC)



6200

------

Power Output -

Front L/R 130 W/Channel (6 ohms, 1 kHz)

Center 130 W (6 ohms, 1 kHz)

Surround L/R 130 W/Channel (6 ohms, 1 kHz)

Surround Back L/R 130 W/Channel (6 ohms, 1 kHz)



what is "6 ohms"?


also


5300

------

Front/Center 2-way, bass reflex


Front 5" (12 cm) cone woofer,

1" (2.5 cm) balanced-dome tweeter

Center 3 1/4" (8 cm) cone woofer x 2,

1" (2.5 cm) balanced-dome tweeter



6200

------

Front/Center 2-way


Front 4" (10 cm) cone woofer x 2

1" (2.5 cm) balanced-dome tweeter

Center 4" (10 cm) cone woofer x 2

1" (2.5 cm) balanced-dome tweeter



Does anybody understand this? Please advise.


Thanks


----------



## PACanesfan

Let me dust off my electrical engineering knowledge in my head. The ohms is the impedance of the speaker. Simply, it is the resistance to the signal, in this case an audio signal. A high number means more resistance.


Simply put, higher impedance will mean your amplifier has to 'work harder' to produce the sound.


Any can feel free to correct me, no hard feelings. My electrical knowledge hasn't been used in quite some time.


----------



## ickysmits

@ bellorusha - There's not really that much to look at with those specs. Like Tulpa said above the speakers are the weak link in the Onkyo systems. The bottom line is that in both cases you get a complete system with a competitive receiver for such a low price because corners are cut in the speaker area. They'll work and sound OK but they both contain inexpensive speakers enclosed in thin plastic, full range speakers only for surrounds, and a pretty low quality subwoofer. It's an easy buy, and probably fine in most cases, but you can do better even by buying a receiver and a 5.1 speaker package off the shelf.


----------



## Tulpa

Yeah, you're basically looking at the difference between a Kia Rio and a Daewoo Lanos when speakers from dedicated companies are at Honda Civic level or higher.


----------



## snorton007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/18363372
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're basically looking at the difference between a Kia Rio and a Daewoo Lanos when speakers from dedicated companies are at Honda Civic level or higher.



Now that sums it up perfectly!


----------



## snorton007

Would this receiver have enough power to cleanly support some upgraded floorstanding speakers and a higher end center speaker? Nothing too crazy but perhaps the polk audio monitor 50s or something similar....


I have the feeling that if I wanna do this right, I should perhaps wait a little longer to make a purchase...I would like to have a receiver that has the version 1.4 standard and is powerful enough to have room for upgrading down the road. Since everthing is just now going to 1.4 maybe if I wait a few months I will have some better options available.... The thought of getting the onkyo tx-sr608 when it is released has kept me from making this htib purchase at the moment....


----------



## Tulpa

It should. I'm using a fairly similar receiver (Onkyo HT-R540) to power two Athena Audition F2.2s (and five other speakers) and it works just fine.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorton007* /forum/post/18363887
> 
> 
> Would this receiver have enough power to cleanly support some upgraded floorstanding speakers and a higher end center speaker? Nothing too crazy but perhaps the polk audio monitor 50s or something similar....
> 
> 
> I have the feeling that if I wanna do this right, I should perhaps wait a little longer to make a purchase...I would like to have a receiver that has the version 1.4 standard and is powerful enough to have room for upgrading down the road. Since everthing is just now going to 1.4 maybe if I wait a few months I will have some better options available.... The thought of getting the onkyo tx-sr608 when it is released has kept me from making this htib purchase at the moment....



i have been were you are, if you want to be satified peice together your system starting with a good 3.1 and build from there.


----------



## crazyrob425




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osofast240sx* /forum/post/18364191
> 
> 
> i have been were you are, if you want to be satified peice together your system starting with a good 3.1 and build from there.



Yeah Newegg is have a great sale on Polk Monitor 60s and matching Polk CS2 center!!!!


Monitor 60s retail for $300 a piece Newegg is selling them for $120 a piece


The Polk CS2 retails for $300 and its on sale for $105

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail...D=3136390&SID=


----------



## PACanesfan

Just for a competing view, I am still leaning towards the HT-S5300. It is an upgrade in every sense from what I have now. Currently I am running a 550W Sony 5.1 system and lacking any HDMI. This system has served me well for many years (and will probably continue to serve my parents). My living room is pretty small, and my Sony does a nice job of filling it as is (for 1 way satellite speakers). I do have two nice 3 way Pioneer tower speakers that I had planned to use. Unfortunately, I just can't fit them into my living room setup.


The price on this system is really pushing me toward it. It's in my budget range and it gives me everything I need now. I don't foresee me needing anything bigger, as I don't plan on owning a house anytime soon. This system doesn't look perfect, but it does look 'good enough.'


----------



## bellorusha

@ickysmits - where would I look for such packages? and how do I know what speakers are good and what not?


thanks


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bellorusha* /forum/post/18364503
> 
> 
> @ickysmits - where would I look for such packages? and how do I know what speakers are good and what not?
> 
> 
> thanks



Most stuff is easier to find online so you have to be comfortable with that...and as far as knowing what's good you can familiarize yourself by hanging out here or in the speaker section.


Here's a good recent thread with some budget ideas -> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1229748 

Good deals pop up often on various packages from different websites.


----------



## PACanesfan

I'm officially waffling on the HT-S5300. The S413 Jamo set is a steal right now. It's only a 5.1 though. What could I get to bring it up to a 7.1?


----------



## mfro

have those of you that are bashing the speakers in the Onkyo HTIB actually listened to them? I think they sound fantastic. Sure they aren't much to look at but either are Bose speakers and many would say these systems (5200, 6200, 7200) sound better than many Bose systems. Read the reviews. They almost always get very high ratings. Judging by past experience, I would expect that the new HT-S5300 will also get the same. After much homework I have no reason to believe it won't.


Those of you that are extreme audiophiles could probably tell the difference between a $3000 system and this $500 system, but Joe public cannot and that is the market Onkyo is aiming for.


For $500 you cannot go wrong.


----------



## Tulpa

I started with an Onkyo HTIB setup, with speakers that spec-wise were equal to or a bit better than the current offerings (my surrounds actually had tweeters.) I kept my receiver and bought some Athena Audition speakers and a Bic subwoofer, which while respectable, aren't an audiophile's choice.


The difference was night and day.


I've also heard a setup that started with Onkyo and had some low end Polk speakers. Again, the Polks were an upgrade, and Polk IMO makes some pretty low end to middle of the road speakers.


So yes, I have heard Onkyo speakers and I think I can give an accurate assessment of them. The Onkyo HTIBs are a great value, but you can do better for even just a little bit more money. And I'm not an audiophile. I listen to 192kb mp3s and cassettes on my system.










Onkyo's systems ARE a good starter system for someone who has never owned a home theater, but let's keep some perspective.


----------



## 4theLuvofHD

Onkyo has bang for buck value. Even the most critical people respect that. What it does is help people make the choice at entry level. Face it, this audio/video tech is very confusing to those just now jumping on board. I think the S5300 will give a new user good value, but I doubt that it is capable enough to upgrade much. Check the amp section, it may not be robust. Then again, when one wants to upgrade what kind of money are we loosing? Not much once the upgrade bug hit us, as then you're getting speakers that cost the price of this unit by the single. It helps get people hooked. I don't think you can go too wrong with any S6100 S6200 S7100 S7200 or newer S5300 and up.


----------



## Tolik

What would be the power consumption of the unit. All it states in the manual is:

Power Consumption 4.9 A


I wonder what the standby and operational power consumption would be. Any ideas?


----------



## bellorusha

are those speakers better then the one that comes in 5300?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882290066 


If yes, then how better, how would anybody describe a difference in sound?


i know it's a stupid question but you thrown me away when you said Onkyo make not very good speakers. + I want smaller sub, sub in 5300 and 6200 scares me by the size of it. lol


Thanks


----------



## PACanesfan

For anyone looking at this system, Newegg is reporting a release date of 5/14.


----------



## GenTso

I've pre-ordered this as well. Unfortunately Amazon states a shipping date of JUNE 14!! ... ONE MONTH after its initial release ... supposedly, at least.


I guess they're backordered, but it seems like a decent enough system ... or at least the $175 difference between the 3300 seems to be money well spent with powered sub and ipod dock and extra power to the receiver.


We shall see. When/if I get this thing in and hooked up I'll try to write a review for the peeps.


Anyone else have opinions on this system? I know it's not released yet, or so we're told, but there's still not much out there information-wise.


----------



## PACanesfan

I got to listen to the 6200 today. The 6200 and the 5300 appear to have the same speakers from initial pictures. I was less then impressed with them. The highs were non existent and the mids were muddy. I think my 7 year old Sony satellites may sound better. I think the 5300 is going to be out for me. I think I am going to invest in good 5.1 speakers, then a decent receiver, then round it out with two floor standing when the cash comes along.


Another option for people. Vanns is reporting a 6300 coming out. No release date, or any info on Onkyo.com yet. Vanns has the full specs available.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PACanesfan* /forum/post/18530725
> 
> 
> I got to listen to the 6200 today. The 6200 and the 5300 appear to have the same speakers from initial pictures. I was less then impressed with them. The highs were non existent and the mids were muddy. I think my 7 year old Sony satellites may sound better. I think the 5300 is going to be out for me. I think I am going to invest in good 5.1 speakers, then a decent receiver, then round it out with two floor standing when the cash comes along.
> 
> 
> Another option for people. Vanns is reporting a 6300 coming out. No release date, or any info on Onkyo.com yet. Vanns has the full specs available.



your review is the only reason why i have chosen to not pre-order the 5300 actually... waiting to maybe get some reviews.


i was gonna get the 3300 til i realized i have the perfect room for 7.1, but i don't have the money for what a 6300 could be, so maybe i'll just get the TX-SR508 and just build up speaker by speaker or something...

suggestions?

other thoughts?

official release dates?

i'm really hoping the 5300 comes out soon, and it's better than the 6200, cuz i've already sold my last surround setup and have just been waiting for the 5300.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bellorusha* /forum/post/18361815
> 
> 
> Glad to find that topic as I am also waiting for 5300 and not sure if should just go with 6200.
> 
> 
> Here is one more big difference that concern me between 6200 and 5300.
> 
> 
> The speakers got much bigger. Can anybody tell if it's good thing or not? because I would rather go with smaller one in 6200, i do not have lots of space.
> 
> 
> 6200
> 
> -----
> 
> Dimensions (W x H x D) -
> 
> Front 4 3/4" x 9 1/8" x 4 13/16" (120 x 231 x 122 mm) 2.4 lbs. (1.1 kg)
> 
> Center 9 1/8" x 4 3/4" x 5 1/16" (231 x 121 x 128 mm) 2.4 lbs. (1.1 kg)
> 
> Surround 4 3/4" x 9 1/8" x 4 13/16" (120 x 231 x 122 mm) 1.8 lbs. (0.8 kg)
> 
> Surround Back 4 3/4" x 9 1/8" x 4 13/16" (120 x 231 x 122 mm) 1.8 lbs. (0.8 kg)
> 
> http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=...ss=Systems&p=s
> 
> 
> 
> 5300
> 
> ------
> 
> Dimensions (W x H x D) -
> 
> Front 6 1/8" x 14 13/16" x 6 11/16" (155 x 375.5 x 170 mm) 6 lbs. (2.7 kg)
> 
> Center 16 9/16" x 4 1/2" x 4 3/4" (420 x 115 x 121 mm) 5.5 lbs. (2.5 kg)
> 
> Surround 4 1/2" x 9 1/16" x 3 3/4" (115 x 230 x 96 mm) 2.2 lbs. (1.0 kg)
> 
> Surround Back L/R 4 1/2" x 9 1/16" x 3 3/4" (115 x 230 x 96 mm) 2.2 lbs. (1.0 kg)
> 
> http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=...ss=Systems&p=s





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bellorusha* /forum/post/18362792
> 
> 
> but some spec are different as well
> 
> 
> 5300
> 
> ------
> 
> Front L/R 130 W/Channel (8 ohms, 1 kHz, FTC)
> 
> Center 130 W (8 ohms, 1 kHz, FTC)
> 
> Surround L/R 130 W/Channel (8 ohms, 1 kHz, FTC)
> 
> Surround Back L/R 130 W/Channel (8 ohms, 1 kHz, FTC)
> 
> 
> 
> 6200
> 
> ------
> 
> Power Output -
> 
> Front L/R 130 W/Channel (6 ohms, 1 kHz)
> 
> Center 130 W (6 ohms, 1 kHz)
> 
> Surround L/R 130 W/Channel (6 ohms, 1 kHz)
> 
> Surround Back L/R 130 W/Channel (6 ohms, 1 kHz)
> 
> 
> 
> what is "6 ohms"?
> 
> 
> also
> 
> 
> 5300
> 
> ------
> 
> Front/Center 2-way, bass reflex
> 
> 
> Front 5" (12 cm) cone woofer,
> 
> 1" (2.5 cm) balanced-dome tweeter
> 
> Center 3 1/4" (8 cm) cone woofer x 2,
> 
> 1" (2.5 cm) balanced-dome tweeter
> 
> 
> 
> 6200
> 
> ------
> 
> Front/Center 2-way
> 
> 
> Front 4" (10 cm) cone woofer x 2
> 
> 1" (2.5 cm) balanced-dome tweeter
> 
> Center 4" (10 cm) cone woofer x 2
> 
> 1" (2.5 cm) balanced-dome tweeter
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody understand this? Please advise.
> 
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PACanesfan* /forum/post/18530725
> 
> 
> I got to listen to the 6200 today. The 6200 and the 5300 appear to have the same speakers from initial pictures. I was less then impressed with them. The highs were non existent and the mids were muddy. I think my 7 year old Sony satellites may sound better. I think the 5300 is going to be out for me. I think I am going to invest in good 5.1 speakers, then a decent receiver, then round it out with two floor standing when the cash comes along.
> 
> 
> Another option for people. Vanns is reporting a 6300 coming out. No release date, or any info on Onkyo.com yet. Vanns has the full specs available.



sorry for the double post. i jumped on this thread from the second page.







seems like the speakers will differ from the 6200 on the 5300...


----------



## Pepelutivruski4

TRIPLE POST!!!


onkyo has removed the "coming soon" corner tag and it now says "NEW" much like the 3300 did when it was released.

http://www.us.onkyo.com/prod_class.cfm?class=Systems


----------



## GenTso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18539455
> 
> 
> TRIPLE POST!!!
> 
> 
> onkyo has removed the "coming soon" corner tag and it now says "NEW" much like the 3300 did when it was released.
> 
> http://www.us.onkyo.com/prod_class.cfm?class=Systems



Maybe they were just waiting for a certain number of pre-orders to release it early? Sooner is certainly better than later, and anything is better than the June 14 ship date Amazon gave me.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GenTso* /forum/post/18539570
> 
> 
> Maybe they were just waiting for a certain number of pre-orders to release it early? Sooner is certainly better than later, and anything is better than the June 14 ship date Amazon gave me.



do update us on that june 14 ship date.


i wanna buy from newegg since they are like 12 miles from me and i'll get same day delivery or overnite from standard shipping, BUT i'd rather buy it from the HDTV guys amazon mirror since i listen to their podcast all the time, but don't have it in me to donate since they never answer my questions.


----------



## PACanesfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18539352
> 
> 
> sorry for the double post. i jumped on this thread from the second page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like the speakers will differ from the 6200 on the 5300...



Good catch on the different speakers. I may go back to the HHGreg tonight and get another listen. One thing I forgot to mention is the source material was FM radio. I would like to see if they can put a CD or iPod into it.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PACanesfan* /forum/post/18540271
> 
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention is the source material was FM radio. I would like to see if they can put a CD or iPod into it.



that's quite the detail to forget considering FM radio is famous for its high freq roll off.


i learned that the hard when i plugged my iPod into one of those FM transmitters for my car and turned on the treble booster in the iPod and had the mids and highs about 5-8 db above the lower frequencies on the head unit. even then was still rather muddy.


i'm having some real high hopes for this 5300 and i hope it turns out to be good for my home. it's just such a good deal.


will be putting lots of BDs, video games and FLACs from my music server through it and i hope it wows me. even knowing i'm using the "daewoo" of speakers.


----------



## afrogt

If you've got 9" tall speakers that weight 2.4lbs, I'm gonna say they're pretty cheaply made. But Onkyo has to save money somewhere in order to make the package affordable.


----------



## GenTso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/18543787
> 
> 
> If you've got 9" tall speakers that weight 2.4lbs, I'm gonna say they're pretty cheaply made. But Onkyo has to save money somewhere in order to make the package affordable.



I think you're confusing the specs for the 6200 with the 5300. The specs for the 5300 indicate the front and center speakers are significantly more heavy than the 6200 FWIW.


5300

-----

Dimensions (W x H x D) -

Front 6 1/8" x 14 13/16" x 6 11/16" (155 x 375.5 x 170 mm) 6 lbs. (2.7 kg)

Center 16 9/16" x 4 1/2" x 4 3/4" (420 x 115 x 121 mm) 5.5 lbs. (2.5 kg)

Surround 4 1/2" x 9 1/16" x 3 3/4" (115 x 230 x 96 mm) 2.2 lbs. (1.0 kg)

Surround Back L/R 4 1/2" x 9 1/16" x 3 3/4" (115 x 230 x 96 mm) 2.2 lbs. (1.0 kg)


6200

-----

Dimensions (W x H x D) -

Front 4 3/4" x 9 1/8" x 4 13/16" (120 x 231 x 122 mm) 2.4 lbs. (1.1 kg)

Center 9 1/8" x 4 3/4" x 5 1/16" (231 x 121 x 128 mm) 2.4 lbs. (1.1 kg)

Surround 4 3/4" x 9 1/8" x 4 13/16" (120 x 231 x 122 mm) 1.8 lbs. (0.8 kg)

Surround Back 4 3/4" x 9 1/8" x 4 13/16" (120 x 231 x 122 mm) 1.8 lbs. (0.8 kg)


----------



## crazyrob425

Honestly Onkyo is not known for making speakers so arguing about them is pointless.


You want quality speakers go with a company that specializes in speakers, Onkyo specializes in recievers.


If you are debateing speakers you shouldn't be purchasing a HTIB, Purchase a separate reciever and then buy the speakers from there


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazyrob425* /forum/post/18544427
> 
> 
> Honestly Onkyo is not known for making speakers so arguing about them is pointless.
> 
> 
> You want quality speakers go with a company that specializes in speakers, Onkyo specializes in recievers.
> 
> 
> If you are debateing speakers you shouldn't be purchasing a HTIB, Purchase a separate reciever and then buy the speakers from there













i'm poor therefor i can't debate the speakers i CAN afford. thank you for the reality check rob.


In other news, one of the local Fry's said they'd have a new onkyo HTiB in their demo floor next week. hoping it's the 5300, so i can just buy it there and then if i like it. which i'm sure my poor ass will.


the dude said "new" , "onkyo", "7.1".

the guys are Fry's are often **** for brains, but here's hoping.


----------



## wongnog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorton007* /forum/post/18334148
> 
> 
> I have really been researching this new onkyo system, trying to figure out just exactly what all is different(Compared to the 5200 and 6200 htib series). One thing I noticed is that they dropped the Audyssey 2EQ technology down to the EQ. I believe this means that the speakers come already calibrated with factory presets and there would not be the option to auto setup with the mic...Am I wrong? Would I be better off waiting for a fire sale on the ht-s6200? Should I just go with separates? I don't mind spending a little extra if it is going to bring a little more comfort and confidence in my purchase....



Just placed a pre-order on the 5300 from my local Canadian authorized Onkyo retailer. Their website lists a shipping start date of May 10, 2010 so I'll keep you posted on whether that date becomes true or not. I too am a bit confused about the whole Audyssey EQ thing. I read up on the 2EQ and auto-calibration mic for the 6200, and it doesn't look like the 5300 has the same thing. So am I forced to listen to test tones on my own and guess the distance of each speaker? Or hire some professional to tune up my receiver? In the specs for the 5300 it says it has auto speaker configuration but then in the details it says Audyssey EQ no mic. So I'm confused what is auto about this...


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wongnog* /forum/post/18544973
> 
> 
> So am I forced to listen to test tones on my own and guess the distance of each speaker? Or hire some professional to tune up my receiver? In the specs for the 5300 it says it has auto speaker configuration but then in the details it says Audyssey EQ no mic. So I'm confused what is auto about this...



You won't get a mic or any test tones - it's Audyssey EQ...based on the "typical room environment". You get presets based on the typical room. It's not a huge deal since you can determine configuration by looking at the specs, measure delay (distance) with a tape measure, and level with a meter or by ear. Still, the auto calibration feature makes it easier.


Last year this model offered fewer other features but better Audyssey features - this year more other features but lesser Audyssey features. Onkyo is smart in the way they create desire with these lower HTiBs...


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/18545087
> 
> 
> You won't get a mic or any test tones - it's Audyssey EQ...based on the "typical room environment". You get presets based on the typical room. It's not a huge deal since you can determine configuration by looking at the specs, measure delay (distance) with a tape measure, and level with a meter or by ear. Still, the auto calibration feature makes it easier.
> 
> 
> Last year this model offered fewer other features but better Audyssey features - this year more other features but lesser Audyssey features. Onkyo is smart in the way they create desire with these lower HTiBs...



agreed. I think working manual from a preset will help out most as well. So long as there is a way to configure each channel in terms of levels would be settling enough, but from what you are saying audyssey does, I'm actually looking forward to messing around with it. Maybe even have my own presets to compare with my audiophile buddies.










I don't know what it entails yet though just speculating.


Question though; what is that audyssey phallic shaped thing in the pictures provided by amazon, newegg, etc etc?


----------



## snorton007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18546870
> 
> 
> Question though; what is that audyssey phallic shaped thing in the pictures provided by amazon, newegg, etc etc?



That would be the audyssey listening mic...I think they inserted that picture by mistake.


On a side note...ever since I started this forum I'd been looking for the best bang for the buck in the home theater department. I went with a refurbed 6200 and have it setup now with the plIIz heights. It's perfect! I got it cheaper than 500 so that is a pretty amazing deal. If you aren't worried about going the 3d route anytime soon, I would go with a 6200 since it can be had for about the same price as the 5300... I would also have to say that the 6200 comes with a better subwoofer than what the 5300 will have...All in all I think either one would be good for a first time theater setup.


----------



## wongnog

Well I emailed Onkyo on the Audyseey EQ vs EQ2 difference, and if the 5300 includes an auto-calibration mic like the 6200, and as implied on their website. Cryptically this was their response:


> Quote:
> The Audyssey setup mic is the same calibration as if you were doing it for the HT-S6200 .



I then replied and asked if the 5300 includes a setup mic or not??? Still awaiting response.


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wongnog* /forum/post/18547574
> 
> 
> Well I emailed Onkyo on the Audyseey EQ vs EQ2 difference, and if the 5300 includes an auto-calibration mic like the 6200, and as implied on their website.




Audyssey differences -> http://www.audyssey.com/technology/m...solutions.html 



> Quote:
> 2EQ
> 
> 
> Audyssey 2EQ is our basic resolution room correction solution. Audyssey 2EQ measures 3 room positions, uses a basic resolution filter for the satellites, but does not apply a filter to the subwoofers.
> 
> 
> EQ
> 
> 
> Audyssey EQ is our factory calibrated preset room correction solution. It is designed for systems that ship with their own speakers, such as 2.1 systems, Home Theater-in-a-Box (HTiB) systems, Table Radios or Televisions. Audyssey works directly with the manufacturers to precisely measure the systems’ performance to simulate a typical room environment. Audyssey EQ removes much of the distortion caused by speaker enclosures and the typical room environment, producing improved sound.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wongnog* /forum/post/18547574
> 
> 
> I then replied and asked if the 5300 includes a setup mic or not??? Still awaiting response.



It doesn't - download the manual and look at the 'what's in the box' section.


Edit: I'm not sure what the confusion is, in the specs it clearly states --> "(Audyssey EQ - no mic)"


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorton007* /forum/post/18547197
> 
> 
> That would be the audyssey listening mic...I think they inserted that picture by mistake.
> 
> 
> On a side note...ever since I started this forum I'd been looking for the best bang for the buck in the home theater department. I went with a refurbed 6200 and have it setup now with the plIIz heights. It's perfect! I got it cheaper than 500 so that is a pretty amazing deal. If you aren't worried about going the 3d route anytime soon, I would go with a 6200 since it can be had for about the same price as the 5300... I would also have to say that the 6200 comes with a better subwoofer than what the 5300 will have...All in all I think either one would be good for a first time theater setup.



Well 1.4 offers more than just 3D. The audio return for one. I read a few weeks ago all the other stuff it does. Clocking corrections that prior HDMI versions could not support etc etc. The 3D and the audio return are just the featured... Errr .... Features that will help sell.


Also, the speakers on the 5300 will at the very least be better in every way compared to the 6200. I say at the very least because it seems to be quite the jump and in paper it looks like a tremendous upgrade, but let's keep it down with that talk before the crazyrob comes around again.


On another note, I just listened to the HTguys podcast, and they said they keep getting mail about onkyo units overheating and burning up. They also said there is a thread on this forum for it as well. I'm too lazy to find the link tho. Just throwing it out if u care to go the extra mile in your investment research.


----------



## wongnog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/18547617
> 
> 
> It doesn't - download the manual and look at the 'what's in the box' section.



How do you explain Onkyo's response? How can the calibration by the same "as if you were doing it for the HT-S6200" if the 5300 doesn't come with a mic?


My confusion lies in how can they say the 5300 has auto speaker calibration if it doesn't come with a mic? I guess my definition of auto speaker calibration is not the same as factory calibrated presets...


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wongnog* /forum/post/18547693
> 
> 
> How do you explain Onkyo's response? How can the calibration by the same "as if you were doing it for the HT-S6200" if the 5300 doesn't come with a mic?



I can't....


...but it still doesn't come with a mic.


----------



## wongnog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/18547717
> 
> 
> I can't....
> 
> 
> ...but it still doesn't come with a mic.



yeah that's the same conclusion I've come to.










I always find speaker calibration to be the most annoying aspect of a home theatre system and any method to automate it is much appreciated. My parents have a $300 Sony 5-disc HTIB that came with a calibration mic. It *seemed* to do a good job except it put the sub at +6 db and the rears at -5 db. For months my parents complained that the bass was way too loud and they could never hear the surround sound


Anyway I'm very curious to hear people's experience with Audyssey EQ and if it helps at all.


----------



## crazyrob425




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18547666
> 
> 
> Well 1.4 offers more than just 3D. The audio return for one. I read a few weeks ago all the other stuff it does. Clocking corrections that prior HDMI versions could not support etc etc. The 3D and the audio return are just the featured... Errr .... Features that will help sell.



I am assuming your TV have HDMI v1.4 cause v1.3a doesn't support audio return. Believes all my video components are hooked up to my Reciever where the audio comes through but on my cheap reciever I can also send the audio to my TV speakers if I don't want to listen to my surround sound. If you want audio from TV to reciever spend $10 on an optical cable thats how I get my audio for the OTA audio.


Honestly HDMI 1.4 features is NOTHING compared to having auto calibration. This is just coming from a guy that took the time to both manually calibrat my system to compare it to the auto-cal. To manual calibrate you need to purchase a SPL meter which will run you $50










And again talking about speakers. On paper the a Hyundai can look better than a Lexus as far as features and all but its not true. With speakers you need to do an A B comparison where you actually hear the speakers instead of just assuming something is better


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazyrob425* /forum/post/18548000
> 
> 
> I am assuming your TV have HDMI v1.4 cause v1.3a doesn't support audio return. Believes all my video components are hooked up to my Reciever where the audio comes through but on my cheap reciever I can also send the audio to my TV speakers if I don't want to listen to my surround sound. If you want audio from TV to reciever spend $10 on an optical cable thats how I get my audio for the OTA audio.



my TV don't _have_ HDMI1.4. i am poor










i have my HDMI cable fished through the wall to go from receiver to TV, i won't compromise the clean look i prefer by having a toslink go into the receiver outside of the wall. if/when i do get a HDMI 1.4 TV i will be ready for it.

*IF* that were the only reason i was getting an HDMI 1.4 receiver, i would agree with you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazyrob425* /forum/post/18548000
> 
> 
> Honestly HDMI 1.4 features is NOTHING compared to having auto calibration. This is just coming from a guy that took the time to both manually calibrat my system to compare it to the auto-cal. To manual calibrate you need to purchase a SPL meter which will run you $50



i don't see how a has anything to do with b here..... unless you're trying to justify a 6200 being a better investment than a 5300. in which case if u feel the auto calibration is what's best for you, then YES, just get the 6200 because if manual calibration is not in your repertoire, then you might as well risk not having a better set of speakers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazyrob425* /forum/post/18548000
> 
> 
> And again talking about speakers. On paper the a Hyundai can look better than a Lexus as far as features and all but its not true. With speakers you need to do an A B comparison where you actually hear the speakers instead of just assuming something is better



i think you failed to see that my comparison is completely based on text, and i stated that already. being a live audio engineer, 99.9999....% a speaker comparison on paper will reflect on the ear true.


how you think a plastic speaker with even the same dimensions will ever sound better than a solid wooden speaker is absolutely beyond me.










it might be that you are so wrapped up in informing us all on this thread that onkyo speakers are not good enough for you that you are missing my point.


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18367590
> 
> 
> have those of you that are bashing the speakers in the Onkyo HTIB actually listened to them? I think they sound fantastic. Sure they aren't much to look at but either are Bose speakers and many would say these systems (5200, 6200, 7200) sound better than many Bose systems.



Well even speakers from the dollar store sound better than Blose, lol.


But, I do agree with



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18367590
> 
> 
> For $500 you cannot go wrong.



I don't get why people bash HTIBs either, because for $500 (and even less at "street price") it's tough to beat. I mean where are you going to be able to put together what's in an HTIB like the S3300 or S5300 for the same price? Once you get into getting something that sounds appreciably better, you're spending $1500 _at least_ anyway, and that's a far cry from $500. That's my take on it anyway, if you're looking at a modest system on a low budget, if you spent $500 on something like this or $700-$900 on separate components, you're probably not going to get that much of a difference. If you want to get into something that is much better, you're into the thousands, easy. So if you want to go with an HTIB I see nothing wrong with that.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PACanesfan* /forum/post/18421166
> 
> 
> I'm officially waffling on the HT-S5300. The S413 Jamo set is a steal right now. It's only a 5.1 though. What could I get to bring it up to a 7.1?



Add 2 speakers?


----------



## LCDLP Guy

Ok, so I don't have a confirmation that my order is shipped yet. (I preordered it on March 17th), but other Amazon customers are posting their

orders have shipped.


I'm pestering CS again to get a clearer idea on my ship date. Amazon also has 2 listed as available to order right now. Which I assume means all prior pre-orders are being filled as I type.


----------



## PACanesfan

^^ I'm so torn right now. The Onkyo HTIB setup is tempting, as I would have everything I need right away. I'm more of looking at the HT-S7200 now. On the other hand, the price on the Jamo components are almost a steal right now.


I guess what I meant was; my apartment isn't really set up for a 7.1. There is no space behind my couch, and I only sit about 8 feet from the TV screen. Based on this, I'm not sure that 7.1 is really my answer. I do want some sort of future proofing though. That's why I may pick up the 5.1 Jamo set and can expand later on as money and space allow.


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PACanesfan* /forum/post/18551859
> 
> 
> ^^ I'm so torn right now. The Onkyo HTIB setup is tempting, as I would have everything I need right away. I'm more of looking at the HT-S7200 now. On the other hand, the price on the Jamo components are almost a steal right now.
> 
> 
> I guess what I meant was; my apartment isn't really set up for a 7.1. There is no space behind my couch, and I only sit about 8 feet from the TV screen. Based on this, I'm not sure that 7.1 is really my answer. I do want some sort of future proofing though. That's why I may pick up the 5.1 Jamo set and can expand later on as money and space allow.



Hmm... What I would do if I were you then is pick up an SR308 @ $230 and the Jamos (they are $200 right?) If you want to up the receiver a little and "future proof", go for the SR508 which is about $100 more.


----------



## snorton007

You could always add the surround back speakers as front heights...that's what I did since I have no room behind me for them...


----------



## darkaura

Guys, NewEgg changed the status of the S5300 from pre-order to processing, it will ship shortly! Notice that there is no "pre-order" button anymore, now it's "Add to cart".


I will provide feedback once the S5300 arrive and after hours of testing.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorton007* /forum/post/18554189
> 
> 
> You could always add the surround back speakers as front heights...that's what I did since I have no room behind me for them...



hahaha. that reminds me of the time i switched out the channels in my dad's surround. i put his center channel as the rear left and flipped some stuff around.


he was confused watching transformers but he never knew why.


it's a really good idea to to add front heights. in fact REALLY REALLY good idea, but did u split the 2 front channels, or did you send them over to a surround channel in your receiver.


cuz that would be weird to see something on the screen go from left to right and the sound come up in front of you anyway.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkaura* /forum/post/18554459
> 
> 
> Guys, NewEgg changed the status of the S5300 from pre-order to processing, it will ship shortly! Notice that there is no "pre-order" button anymore, now it's "Add to cart".
> 
> 
> I will provide feedback once the S5300 arrive and after hours of testing.



good looking out. look forward to your review. i might pull the trigger tonite when i get home from work myself.

i've been watching this 5300 since mid February when i heard about it on CNet.


----------



## snorton007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18555326
> 
> 
> it's a really good idea to to add front heights. in fact REALLY REALLY good idea, but did u split the 2 front channels, or did you send them over to a surround channel in your receiver.



U should prolly do a little more research in the new features of todays receivers.







Having front high speakers is an actual 7.1 setup, its one of Dolby's fancy new ways to introduce 7 speakers by adding front heights. It's called PLIIz...I thought u would of already known about it. Onkyo's receivers were one of the first to get that feature. I have my 6200 setup that way.

http://www.dolby.com/consumer/unders...logic-iiz.html


----------



## golo

Hey guys... I am really thinking of getting this set up... but i have seen people say that the speakers in these box packages are usually not that good... I notice the surround/back speakers do not have tweeters in them and I have read that having tweeters in the surround/back speakers makes a big difference.. is this true?


Along those lines I was thinking of getting the Onkyo TX-SR508 (has EQ2 with mic for auto calibration) as it is the same if not a little better than the receiver with the HT-S5300 and then adding a decent pair of 5.1 speakers for around 200-300.. this will make it about 30-80 bucks more than the HT-S5300... I know the 5300 is 7.1 but 5.1 is fine since it is in a small/medium sized bedroom.. I was thinking of adding the Jamo 5.1 set for 199 or the Polk RM6750 for around 230-250.. would this set up be better than the HT-S5300? or any other advice on a good 5.1 system for the same price or a little bit more.. if I did get the 5300 I would use the other 2 sat speakers for the Dolby PLIIz height set up... thanks!!!


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golo* /forum/post/18556680
> 
> 
> Hey guys... I am really thinking of getting this set up... but i have seen people say that the speakers in these box packages are usually not that good... I notice the surround/back speakers do not have tweeters in them and I have read that having tweeters in the surround/back speakers makes a big difference.. is this true?
> 
> 
> Along those lines I was thinking of getting the Onkyo TX-SR508 (has EQ2 with mic for auto calibration) as it is the same if not a little better than the receiver with the HT-S5300 and then adding a decent pair of 5.1 speakers for around 200-300.. this will make it about 30-80 bucks more than the HT-S5300... I know the 5300 is 7.1 but 5.1 is fine since it is in a small/medium sized bedroom.. I was thinking of adding the Jamo 5.1 set for 199 or the Polk RM6750 for around 230-250.. would this set up be better than the HT-S5300? or any other advice on a good 5.1 system for the same price or a little bit more.. if I did get the 5300 I would use the other 2 sat speakers for the Dolby PLIIz height set up... thanks!!!



I look at it more like they’re giving you better front speakers because they know that they’re the most important and they’re skimping on the rear speakers because they know they can cut costs and probably get away with it….the rear speakers aren’t as noticeable and don’t have to perform as well.


Will you notice? Maybe not if you’re not too picky. Should you care? IMO, yes.


I don’t think you need to get too fancy picking out a satellite speaker system but I think a decent system with equal speakers all the way around is a good start. For just a bedroom system I wouldn’t go overboard unless music is important to you – the Jamo set looks good to me and if they suit your room then go for it. Never heard them but the specs are as good as or better than anything else that’s comparable and probably better than the 5300 htib and worth the extra 30-80 bucks.


----------



## golo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golo* /forum/post/18556680
> 
> 
> Hey guys... I am really thinking of getting this set up... but i have seen people say that the speakers in these box packages are usually not that good... I notice the surround/back speakers do not have tweeters in them and I have read that having tweeters in the surround/back speakers makes a big difference.. is this true?
> 
> 
> Along those lines I was thinking of getting the Onkyo TX-SR508 (has EQ2 with mic for auto calibration) as it is the same if not a little better than the receiver with the HT-S5300 and then adding a decent pair of 5.1 speakers for around 200-300.. this will make it about 30-80 bucks more than the HT-S5300... I know the 5300 is 7.1 but 5.1 is fine since it is in a small/medium sized bedroom.. I was thinking of adding the Jamo 5.1 set for 199 or the Polk RM6750 for around 230-250.. would this set up be better than the HT-S5300? or any other advice on a good 5.1 system for the same price or a little bit more.. if I did get the 5300 I would use the other 2 sat speakers for the Dolby PLIIz height set up... thanks!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/18556825
> 
> 
> I look at it more like they’re giving you better front speakers because they know that they’re the most important and they’re skimping on the rear speakers because they know they can cut costs and probably get away with it….the rear speakers aren’t as noticeable and don’t have to perform as well.
> 
> 
> Will you notice? Maybe not if you’re not too picky. Should you care? IMO, yes.
> 
> 
> I don’t think you need to get too fancy picking out a satellite speaker system but I think a decent system with equal speakers all the way around is a good start. For just a bedroom system I wouldn’t go overboard unless music is important to you – the Jamo set looks good to me and if they suit your room then go for it. Never heard them but the specs are as good as or better than anything else that’s comparable and probably better than the 5300 htib and worth the extra 30-80 bucks.



Thanks for the reply... this is my first home theater purchase ever and I feel I am going overboard and overly picky for a bedroom set.. especially since I am 100% new to home theater.. it is quite overwhelming how much there is... I never knew...


The TX-SR508 is the same if not better then the HT-S5300 supplied receiver but as far as speakers... I know the sub in the S5300 is 290W and the Jamo is 200W... the higher number doesn't always mean it is going to be better correct? Because the sub in the 5.1 Polk RM6750 is maxed at 100W but it is 30-40 bucks more than the 5.1 Jamo.. obviously it must be better quality and sound good with the positive reviews it has.. Any input anyone... i have so much to learn










Thanks!


----------



## PACanesfan

^ Lots of good Jamo discussion in the Jamo owners thread in the Speakers section. I'm looking at a very similar setup.


----------



## snorton007

If I could do it all over again....first off, I think highly of my 6200 htib, and it sounds really good to me. For a first time home theater, it met all of my expectations. I would have to say though, I think getting some better seperates and spending a little more money would have been my do it all over again choice. For movies, I think any of the speaker sets would make you happy. Its mainly when listening to music that you would probably wish you had a better setup. However, with onkyos htib you aren't limited to just the speakers they give you. If you feel it's not enough for you, you can always go for an upgrade bc they give you a pretty good receiver. I think just knowing that is why I went with the 6200. I'm very satisfied by it, but deep down I know there is much more satisfaction waiting to be explored with a nicer set of speakers...


----------



## golo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorton007* /forum/post/18557652
> 
> 
> If I could do it all over again....first off, I think highly of my 6200 htib, and it sounds really good to me. For a first time home theater, it met all of my expectations. I would have to say though, I think getting some better seperates and spending a little more money would have been my do it all over again choice. For movies, I think any of the speaker sets would make you happy. Its mainly when listening to music that you would probably wish you had a better setup. However, with onkyos htib you aren't limited to just the speakers they give you. If you feel it's not enough for you, you can always go for an upgrade bc they give you a pretty good receiver. I think just knowing that is why I went with the 6200. I'm very satisfied by it, but deep down I know there is much more satisfaction waiting to be explored with a nicer set of speakers...



True... your receiver and the receiver I would get in the HT-S5300 HTib would be good... but I believe you have Audyssey 2EQ w/ a mic so you can change your speakers and have it auto calibrate... the new 2010 HTiB models lost the 2EQ and only have Audyssey EQ no mic. So the speakers that come with the newer HTiB systems are already calibrated with the receiver.. so if I got new speakers.. no auto calibrate... (maybe I am thinking it is a lot harder to manually calibrate than it actually is) besides I don't plan upgrading this system as it will be a bedroom only set... I am just trying to get the best set up figured out now before I buy the HTiB or decide to buy receiver and speakers separate... thanks!!!


----------



## aznboi04k

i bought the ht-s3300. i am very disappointed in the sound quality and it can't pick up DD 5.1 from my sony kdl-46v5100 via optical. i am returning my system. i highly suggest you spend a little more and wait for the 2010 denon receivers that are going to be released soon.


----------



## snorton007

The audyssey 2eq is a very nice feature to have...it has saved me numerous amounts of time in figuring my setup...anytime I moved my speakers or did any adjustment, I would just run the setup auto calibrate feature. I always go back and check the settings and sometimes I'll do a little tweaking if I find it helps. I can't believe onkyo would leave that feature off of their 2010 hitb's so far... If you aren't worried about the v1.4 hdmi and stuff. You should consider the 6200 if you can find it for 550 or less


----------



## GenTso

It seems odd that all these Web sites would arbitrarily show pictures of the Audssey calibration mic .... maybe I'm completely wrong about that, but it just seems a little strange to include it in the promotional material.


That being said, I don't quite understand what some folks mean when they say there's no place for it to go. I assume they're talking about plugging it in to the receiver for calibration ... couldn't it go in the auxiliary input port on the front of the receiver? Heck, I even think I've seen Sony systems that have a calibration system that goes through the headphone jack. And what is the "music optimizer" button just above the headphone jack? Could that be part of some calibration function?


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorton007* /forum/post/18556081
> 
> 
> U should prolly do a little more research in the new features of todays receivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having front high speakers is an actual 7.1 setup, its one of Dolby's fancy new ways to introduce 7 speakers by adding front heights. It's called PLIIz...I thought u would of already known about it. Onkyo's receivers were one of the first to get that feature. I have my 6200 setup that way.
> 
> http://www.dolby.com/consumer/unders...logic-iiz.html



ah. see that's just me not looking into it cuz i frown upon Pro Logic and its current versions of it... come to think of it i'm not a big fan of Dolby altogether. that is really neat though. i will try it someday just for kicks though.

luckily for me i have a rectangular room where i can put the side satellites where they need to be and still have about 12 feet back to put the rear satellites.


i'm not gonna say it sucks, or that i've tried it or anything, but i can't imagine the PLIIz being too great at the height splitting. PL never impressed me and it always seemed choky back when the gamecube, xbox and PS2 were using it. the wii uses it now, and it sounds awful IMO. again, i will say that my skepticism of PLIIz come based only on my previous experience with later PL surround synthesis technologies.


it is news to me, and i admit i didn't bother to look it up since the name Pro Logic doesn't fly up my skirt. i am now a tad curious, but i am more eager to mount my 7.1 setup where it should be. i hope someday i can hear PLIIz height for myself.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GenTso* /forum/post/18558900
> 
> 
> It seems odd that all these Web sites would arbitrarily show pictures of the Audssey calibration mic .... maybe I'm completely wrong about that, but it just seems a little strange to include it in the promotional material.
> 
> 
> That being said, I don't quite understand what some folks mean when they say there's no place for it to go. I assume they're talking about plugging it in to the receiver for calibration ... couldn't it go in the auxiliary input port on the front of the receiver? Heck, I even think I've seen Sony systems that have a calibration system that goes through the headphone jack. And what is the "music optimizer" button just above the headphone jack? Could that be part of some calibration function?



AFAIK, no one has opened a box of the 5300 and it may very well come with a mic... even though the onkyo specs page says it doesn't. i do think worst case scenerio it will have the proper jack for that calibration mic for those of u who need it. i would personally rather attend to it all myself, it's therapeutic for me setting up speakers, tuning rooms, moving furniture and art on the walls, EQ *drool*, and channel levels for optimization of overall acoustics.


for those of you whining and moaning about the speakers; nothing is stopping us onkyo HTiBers from eventually putting up nicer speakers.


HTiBs are a great F'n deal, and those 7 speakers and sub are going for an avg of $150. i say HELL YEAH to that even if they are just to tide me over til i can invest more in my Home Theater. the receiver that comes with the 5300 is downright awesome and full featured IMO, and it's very much so futureproof compared to 99% of any given receiver on the market today. i realize that may change in the next 6 months, but then it'll only be more futureproof than 80somthing% of receivers available.


----------



## wongnog

I just got a notice that my order from electronicsforless.ca is completed and my item is ready for in-store pickup! They're on my way home from work so I'll pick up the package right away. I just spoke with them on the phone and they said the units came in a couple days early (site still says units are available for pre-order for May 10 delivery) and I expressed my surprise as many on the american Newegg and Amazon sites are wondering when their orders will be fulfilled, and he said they are the largest Onkyo dealer in Canada. Anyway I'll probably open the package to check out the contents but won't set everything up yet as the unit is for my new condo that I'm moving into in a month.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aznboi04k* /forum/post/18557996
> 
> 
> i bought the ht-s3300. i am very disappointed in the sound quality and it can't pick up DD 5.1 from my sony kdl-46v5100 via optical. i am returning my system. i highly suggest you spend a little more and wait for the 2010 denon receivers that are going to be released soon.



Were you sending an Over the Air decoded signal from the Sony TV to the Onkyo 3300? Most HDTVs only send out 5.1 from the OTA tuner or QAM tuner when directly connected from your cable TV provider. If you input any other source to the TV, it'll only output 2 channel signals.


You also would have to change the settings on your TV to output a bitstreamed Dolby Digital signal when using the tuner.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4

real quick. i keep reading that the audio return is possible even if the TV and cable are not HDMI 1.4, so long as the component(receiver) is capable of such.


can anyone confirm that please?


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18565798
> 
> 
> real quick. i keep reading that the audio return is possible even if the TV and cable are not HDMI 1.4, so long as the component(receiver) is capable of such.
> 
> 
> can anyone confirm that please?



Cable isn't a big deal. The TV does have to support ARC though, whether or not it can do this over 1.3 I'm not sure. As for the receiver, only receivers from this year which are HDMI 1.4 seem to have this feature.


----------



## ricomambo

Hi guys,


I'm from the Philippines and I'm new here in AVS. I'm glad to see Onkyo HTIB fans in here. I just ordered my HT-S5300 + 16AWG cables from Amazon + UP! BR package to test the set-up (using my PS3).


Hope to read new users' reviews soon










- Rico


----------



## kablooie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wongnog* /forum/post/18565409
> 
> 
> i just got a notice that my order from electronicsforless.ca is completed and my item is ready for in-store pickup! They're on my way home from work so i'll pick up the package right away. I just spoke with them on the phone and they said the units came in a couple days early (site still says units are available for pre-order for may 10 delivery) and i expressed my surprise as many on the american newegg and amazon sites are wondering when their orders will be fulfilled, and he said they are the largest onkyo dealer in canada. Anyway i'll probably open the package to check out the contents but won't set everything up yet as the unit is for my new condo that i'm moving into in a month.



so what's in the box!??!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## golo

Bump!


Any reviews or comments from those out there that got their 5300 up and running? Don't let this thread die now that you got it


----------



## Pepelutivruski4

mine just shipped. i'm very excited actually and will post first impressions soon as i get it up and going.

i will be buying the swivel mounts off monoprice as well as some 16 guage speaker wire for the 4 rear/side channels.


i have a few movies in 7.1, but i think i'll throw in Sleeping beauty first.


----------



## CrazyMYKL

I recently bought this system, but I've only set it up as 3.1 thus far, need to get a stud finder to install the mounts for the surrounds and surround backs.


Sound Quality seems good for a HTIB so far, although obviously I'll wait until I have all the channels installed and calibrated before making a final judgement.


It does not come with a calibration mic, as some have alluded to.


----------



## ricomambo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrazyMYKL* /forum/post/18579709
> 
> 
> I recently bought this system, but I've only set it up as 3.1 thus far, need to get a stud finder to install the mounts for the surrounds and surround backs.
> 
> 
> Sound Quality seems good for a HTIB so far, although obviously I'll wait until I have all the channels installed and calibrated before making a final judgement.
> 
> 
> It does not come with a calibration mic, as some have alluded to.



Nice. Can you post actual pics please? I'm excited already


----------



## Davird_Jr

Was there a mic in the box?


----------



## ricomambo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davird_Jr* /forum/post/18580958
> 
> 
> Was there a mic in the box?



none based on above post..


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davird_Jr* /forum/post/18580958
> 
> 
> Was there a mic in the box?



I thought we already covered this in the thread?







No mic comes with this set/receiver. There is no input for one and the Audyssey version it is equipped with does not support one.


----------



## HRITCH

Hello everyone!

I had fun reading the posts. I just bought my HT-S5300 this past Saturday at BrandsMart USA, and let me tell you, it really does rock !


Unfortunately, it does not come with an Audyssey mic










The volume/sound quality is really good considering it is a HTIB. The speakers have a sleek, clean look to them, and do feel sturdy. The bass module sounds really good.


I setup all 7 speakers, with only two in the back for surround (the other two I placed them on top). I did a comparsion test before/after I setup the speakers using the GUID, and I was able to tell the diference. I still need to do some fine adjustments, but over-all, I am very pleased!


This afternoon, I will be replacing all my "cheap" HDMI cables with decent ones, and will have to do more testing.


Here is some advise - read the manual first !!! I know - I usually just toss the manual to the side, and not worry about it. There is a lot of good information there, and can potentially help you avoid any issues.


I will keep you guys updated, and please, do let me know if you have any questions!


H


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRITCH* /forum/post/18583713
> 
> 
> This afternoon, I will be replacing all my "cheap" HDMI cables with decent ones,



by "decent" do u mean monster cable $60 for 5' from best buy....?


just the same congratulations on your 5300, i will share your joy sooner than later


----------



## afrogt

yes, what is a "cheap" HDMI cable vs a "decent" one?


----------



## Tulpa

Since Monoprice cables are decent and cost about $4-$10, I guess he got his cheap ones for under a dollar.


----------



## HRITCH

LOL - actually, I purchased the cables from Mountspro through a friend at a discounted price. I am happy with them. I did notice the improvement over the previos cheap ones I had. For me, cheap vs decent ones is the gauge and transfer speed, and not necesarily the brand.


Last night, I finally was able to program my Logitech Harmony One. I did some testing, and everything is working well. I will keep on testing and adjusting. Once I hide the speaker wires, I will post pictures!


----------



## jmoakk

What type of speaker stands do the speakers use?


----------



## HRITCH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmoakk* /forum/post/18587827
> 
> 
> What type of speaker stands do the speakers use?



The speakers come with keyhole slots that you can mount on the walls to achieve the "floating" look. All the speakers have one keyhole, except for the center speaker, which has 2. And no, the sub does not have any


----------



## jmoakk

Thanks


----------



## jmoakk

I see the receiver takes banana plugs. Do the speakers have banana plug posts also?


----------



## HRITCH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmoakk* /forum/post/18588395
> 
> 
> I see the receiver takes banana plugs. Do the speakers have banana plug posts also?



Unfortunately, the speakers do not have banana plugs. They use springs. I have not had any issues with the springs even though I have moved them around quite a bit. I am also using 16 gauge speaker wire.


----------



## HRITCH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmoakk* /forum/post/18588182
> 
> 
> Thanks



Anytime my friend !


----------



## jmoakk

Cool, springs are ok with me. I just wanted to make sure I order the right amount of banana plugs. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## HRITCH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmoakk* /forum/post/18588529
> 
> 
> Cool, springs are ok with me. I just wanted to make sure I order the right amount of banana plugs. Thanks again for the info!



No problem jmoakk - quick question... where are you going to order your banana plugs, and which ones do you recommend? I am researching for some as we speak.


Thanks !


----------



## jmoakk

 www.monoprice.com 


I've only used their pin type connectors but I'm sure their banana plugs are just as good. I along with many other members of this forum highly recommend them.


----------



## LCDLP Guy

Got mine arriving tomorrow. Thanks for the review. I'm really excited to get it going!


----------



## HRITCH

Congratulations!!

Let us know how the installation went!

I just ordered my banana clips from Monoprice.com - they make the speaker installation easier.

One more thing - I strongly recommend buying heavier gauge speaker wire. When I first installed it, I used the wire that comes with the equipment. It is small and not too long - the next day, I bought 26 gauge wire. Finally, make sure you have your HDMI cables.


----------



## LCDLP Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRITCH* /forum/post/18592585
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Let us know how the installation went!
> 
> I just ordered my banana clips from Monoprice.com - they make the speaker installation easier.
> 
> One more thing - I strongly recommend buying heavier gauge speaker wire. When I first installed it, I used the wire that comes with the equipment. It is small and not too long - the next day, I bought 26 gauge wire. Finally, make sure you have your HDMI cables.




Well I prewired my room, as I secured a small space to myself, when the basement was built to use as my mancave. And I used 14 gauge in-wall cable, so that should be sufficient. Not much I can do about it now, unless I pull it out and use something else if I run into sound issues.


Smaller the gauge #, thicker the wire. Bought a 500 ft roll from Home Depot, so I have plenty of left over.


----------



## myron243

Mine arrived from Amazon this afternoon. I got it for the 1.4 HDMI because of 3D stuff. I moved my Onkyo 605 and the speakers I was using upstairs to the game room. Except for my 15" Cerwin-Vega sub. I still need to program my Harmony remote because I now use the HT-R580 for the HDMI switch and all the inputs are different than how I had the 605 set up.


So far I've listened to several genres on my Dish DVR and they are all great. It seems a bit cleaner than the 605 but then that may be the speakers. Anyway, I'm very happy.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4

are u all using 16 guage wire?

i was thinking of buying some 14, but i've got tons of 16 still... will it do?

my previous speakers and receiver really really sucked so i don't bias the wire gauge yet.


my rears are going maybe 30' from the receiver and the side rears will be about 20' from the receiver... and that's just counting distance from receiver to speaker. thanks.


----------



## mfro

Mine will be here tomorrow on Amazons overnight shipping (Prime $3.99), although it shipped on 4/29 so that must be one long night..lol. It says it is coming via freight truck? For gods sake how big is the box?


I am really pumped for it to arrive. I will report back when I get it all setup.


----------



## hotshotmedic

I ordered my HT-S5300 yesterday from electronicsforless.ca. They state on their site that it will ship out on the 10th of May. Quick question for you guys who have received yours already, are you able to remove the speaker mesh? what do they look like underneath? I'd love to see some pics of this system set up in some of your rooms. Post some pics already!










whoa, my first post, i signed up a long time ago but mostly to read and get recommendations. welcome to avs me.


----------



## LCDLP Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18596722
> 
> 
> are u all using 16 guage wire?
> 
> i was thinking of buying some 14, but i've got tons of 16 still... will it do?
> 
> my previous speakers and receiver really really sucked so i don't bias the wire gauge yet.
> 
> 
> my rears are going maybe 30' from the receiver and the side rears will be about 20' from the receiver... and that's just counting distance from receiver to speaker. thanks.



16 gauge cable is rated to go up to 48 ft on an 8 ohm load, and 36 ft on a 6 ohm load, so you should be fine.


----------



## myron243




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18597093
> 
> 
> Mine will be here tomorrow on Amazons overnight shipping (Prime $3.99), although it shipped on 4/29 so that must be one long night..lol. It says it is coming via freight truck? For gods sake how big is the box?
> 
> 
> I am really pumped for it to arrive. I will report back when I get it all setup.



As I posted yesterday, mine arrived yesterday from Amazon. It was pre-ordered on Mar 31 and shipped this past Monday. Monday to Thursday with free super saver shipping







It was shipped by CEVA. A CEVALogistics delivery truck brought it. The guys placed the big old 81 pound box in the room of my choice and offered to unpack and make sure it worked. Since it was going in an entertainment center that still had the 605 I declined. I did tell them I wish they had delivered my 82" Mits. Those guys had to be coerced into getting it into the family room and weren't about to unpack it.


The HT-S5300 includes color-coded speaker wire. The connections on the receiver and speakers are all color-coded. Isn't that sweet







It isn't marked but if I had to guess it's maybe 18 gauge. I reused my old not color coded 14 and it works great.


Anyone using the front high set up? And what does that do for you?


The only problem so far is iPod. According the manual movies (like I really want to watch a movie from the iPod to my 82" Mits







) but if it's supposed to it should. And this morning I can't get it to work at all with my Touch or Classic.


And in answer to hotshotmedic, no the grills don't come off.


----------



## myron243

Update to the iPod problem. Just got off the phone with Onkyo tech support. In spite of what the manual says or implies, you need the TV on in order to start up the iPod. And then you can turn off the TV. Kinda sucks to have to boot an 82" in order to listen to the iPod.


----------



## HRITCH

myron243


Congrats!!! And yes, that box is quite heavy.


Regarding previous posts referencing speaker wire - I strongly recommend buying speaker wire. The included wire is too thin for my taste.


I am using the 7.1 front high end setup. It is a little tricky to get through the setup menu, but once I managed to get it to work (by reading the manual), it works great !!!

Here is another bit of information for those who want to do the full 7.1 setup... you can set a Zone 2 (mine if for outside - I'm still testing) and still use 7.1 but only if zone 2 is turned off. Once you turn zone 2 on, the surround mode drops down to 5.1

You can accomplish this by connecting the zone 2 speakers to the (go figure), zone 2 terminals (it is the one with the spring), and connect your high or side surround speakers to the connector for banana clips.


I have not ran my wire to the outside yet, but I do have some old speakers I have setup. This weekend, i am going to test and see how it works.. i'll keep you guys posted !!


My experience with iPods - make sure that your iPod is updated !! mine works great!, but my fiance's did not - it needed to be updated.


Finally - if anyone has a Logitec Harmony remote control, the HT-S5300 is not in their database just yet... just use HT-S5200 and make minor modification (there are a couple of new buttons on the HT-S5300).


----------



## xported

I'm expecting CEVA to call me anytime to setup a delivery appointment. Looking forward to setting this bad boy up. I do have a question about banana plugs though. I see on Monoprice there is a few different kinds. "Open Screw Type", "Closed Screw Type", and "Pin Screw Type". Which kind is recommended and what is the difference between them?


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LCDLP Guy* /forum/post/18597889
> 
> 
> 16 gauge cable is rated to go up to 48 ft on an 8 ohm load, and 36 ft on a 6 ohm load, so you should be fine.



well that's not counting the wire that will go up the wall through the ceiling. so it's gonna be more like 70" of wire to go to the rear rears... sigh... just the same my wife thinks 14 is way too thick and will be more difficult to conceil or atleast meld in.








stuck w/ 16 all around i guess. til i can run the wire in the attic... i hope it will do for now. i'm impatient and want it up RIGHT NOW!!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myron243* /forum/post/18598061
> 
> 
> As I posted yesterday, mine arrived yesterday from Amazon. It was pre-ordered on Mar 31 and shipped this past Monday. Monday to Thursday with free super saver shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was shipped by CEVA. A CEVALogistics delivery truck brought it. The guys placed the big old 81 pound box in the room of my choice and offered to unpack and make sure it worked. Since it was going in an entertainment center that still had the 605 I declined. I did tell them I wish they had delivered my 82" Mits. Those guys had to be coerced into getting it into the family room and weren't about to unpack it.
> 
> 
> The HT-S5300 includes color-coded speaker wire. The connections on the receiver and speakers are all color-coded. Isn't that sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't marked but if I had to guess it's maybe 18 gauge. I reused my old not color coded 14 and it works great.
> 
> 
> Anyone using the front high set up? And what does that do for you?
> 
> 
> The only problem so far is iPod. According the manual movies (like I really want to watch a movie from the iPod to my 82" Mits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but if it's supposed to it should. And this morning I can't get it to work at all with my Touch or Classic.
> 
> 
> And in answer to hotshotmedic, no the grills don't come off.



no, the speaker wire that comes with this box is a 22 if not 24 gauge. i just got mine in maybe like 45 mins ago... just unboxed everything and hit the forum. nothing plugged in yet.


slightly dissapointed about needing the TV to be on since i plan on using the dock for guests to throw their iphones in to make themselves more at home.

also i have 2 classic 80GB ipods that i will load with lossless rips... i'm excited...










i got mine from CEVA as well. they just left it in my door, had me sign, and took off... lol just as well i have to go get cable duct to run up the wall to the ceiling etc etc... what are some techniques to conceil cable? where do i buy cable duct?


i usually just use nailing C-Clips and just nail 'em in as tight as i can, but my wife will want more than such i'm sure...


pics will come up when i'm done.


----------



## wongnog

Any idea what gauge wire it comes with? One poster guessed 18 but if that's true that sounds like a good size for me.


----------



## mfro

myron243:

Did Ceva call you to setup an appt? I have heard nothing from them and Amazon says estimated delivery is May 7 (today). The tracking on the Amazon website kinda sucks. Not much info.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wongnog* /forum/post/18599436
> 
> 
> Any idea what gauge wire it comes with? One poster guessed 18 but if that's true that sounds like a good size for me.



to reiterate:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18599304
> 
> 
> no, the speaker wire that comes with this box is a 22 if not 24 gauge. i just got mine in maybe like 45 mins ago... just unboxed everything and hit the forum. nothing plugged in yet.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18599933
> 
> 
> myron243:
> 
> Did Ceva call you to setup an appt? I have heard nothing from them and Amazon says estimated delivery is May 7 (today). The tracking on the Amazon website kinda sucks. Not much info.



yeah they called me yesterday at around noon or 1 and said i had to be home. so i took the day off today. they were at my door at 8:50something drove off before 9 lol.


i only just ordered mine on sunday (may 1) morning. extremely lucky there. better test it out soon in case my luck is exhausted and i got a DOA piece lol.


----------



## LCDLP Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18599997
> 
> 
> to reiterate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah they called me yesterday at around noon or 1 and said i had to be home. so i took the day off today. they were at my door at 8:50something drove off before 9 lol.
> 
> 
> i only just ordered mine on sunday (may 1) morning. extremely lucky there. better test it out soon in case my luck is exhausted and i got a DOA piece lol.



Got mine today! Guys brought it in, took it downstairs to my cave, and had me sign it off. They didn't offer to unbox it or test, which I didn't have time for anyway, so that's ok. Comes in original Onkyo shipped box.


In terms of wire. If you are going to end up needing 70 ft worth, you better convince the wifey to get a spool of 14 gauge stuff -- mine from Home Depot wasn't too bad of a price. the Inwall stuff I think is a $150 for 500 ft.


----------



## mfro

OMG!! So they just called me to setup a delivery schedule and cant deliver until Monday now! I have to go all weekend thinking about it now. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the agony!


----------



## myron243




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18599933
> 
> 
> myron243:
> 
> Did Ceva call you to setup an appt? I have heard nothing from them and Amazon says estimated delivery is May 7 (today). The tracking on the Amazon website kinda sucks. Not much info.



YEs. They called the day before and scheduled for noon yesterday. About noon thirty the driver called and apologized because he was running late. And when Amazon first posted the shipping they showed delivery next Monday.


Looks like I overestimated the wire gauge. All I knew for sure was I wasn't going to use it.


I have it set up as 5.1 and there's no way to get wire to the rears so I use a Rocketfish wireless setup. Works great. I wish I could do that for the other 2 speakers.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4

it was actually easier than i thought. i just explained what impedance was and she understood quite well that the thicker cable was worth a possible eyesore on those who decided to look at the corners of the room.


i gotta say. i'm not a fan of this center speaker... i'll have to wait til all 7 speakers are up and i tune the room and speakers and i'll update, but i would go so far as to say this center speaker downright sucks as of right now.


----------



## CrazyMYKL

Got the rest of the speakers installed, sounds pretty good, will probably be better once I locate my meter. I will post pictures once i get the room cleaned up a bit.


----------



## mfro

So can anyone explain to me ARC? I do not have a TV that supports ARC. Am I still going to be able to use the HDMI cable to the tv for sound or will I have to use an optical audio cable for sound? If not, does the cable have to be v1.4? Cant the receiver just pass the video to the TV and not the sound? I have no intention of using the HTIB for regular TV, only music and movies.

Please help the confused noob.


----------



## crazyrob425




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18603993
> 
> 
> So can anyone explain to me ARC? I do not have a TV that supports ARC. Am I still going to be able to use the HDMI cable to the tv for sound or will I have to use an optical audio cable for sound? If not, does the cable have to be v1.4? Cant the receiver just pass the video to the TV and not the sound? I have no intention of using the HTIB for regular TV, only music and movies.
> 
> Please help the confused noob.



Your TV needs to have HDMI v1.4 and you probably need an v1.4 cable but I am not sure about that. Though I do know your TV need HDMI v1.4 ports.


The reciever will pass video to your TV no problem but if you hook up your TV to just general direct cable no cable/satelite or DVR box you will need an optical cable out from your TV unless its TV with v1.4 HDMI ports










If you want to use the features of v1.4HDMI which is audio return and 3d capabilibilty the TV must be v1.4


----------



## mfro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazyrob425* /forum/post/18604233
> 
> 
> Your TV needs to have HDMI v1.4 and you probably need an v1.4 cable but I am not sure about that. Though I do know your TV need HDMI v1.4 ports.
> 
> 
> The reciever will pass video to your TV no problem but if you hook up your TV to just general direct cable no cable/satelite or DVR box you will need an optical cable out from your TV unless its TV with v1.4 HDMI ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to use the features of v1.4HDMI which is audio return and 3d capabilibilty the TV must be v1.4



Yes TV is not v1.4 compatible and my tv is hooked to a Cable DVR which will be plugged via HDMI to the receiver. So with this setup, I will get video to my tv but not sound correct? I will need the optical cable from the receiver to the tv for sound? Do I have this right?


----------



## crazyrob425




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18604325
> 
> 
> Yes TV is not v1.4 compatible and my tv is hooked to a Cable DVR which will be plugged via HDMI to the receiver. So with this setup, I will get video to my tv but not sound correct? I will need the optical cable from the receiver to the tv for sound? Do I have this right?



You are best off reading the manual to find that answer. With the older v1.3a you can get the audio your reciever is getting from the blu-ray connected to it to the reciever. Though check the manual.


I know my reciever which has the older v1.3a ports in the settings menu I can send sound from what my reciever recieves from my Blu-Ray player to my TV. Meaning I could theoretically watch a blu-ray with the audio coming from my TV speakers but who would want too. My budget reciever is weird it has many more features than I have seen onkyo pack into their budget recievers. There is an issue with the budget recievers to pass through the video and audio signals to the TV they must be turned on. Now I have cable directly from the wall no box, and to get the audio for my standard definition cable I have to run an optical cable from the TV out on TV to Reciever TV in


Audio return is not what you are looking for. Audio return is for when you have a direct signal going right into to the TV. Just plain cable from the wall. A tv with v1.4 will output the audio it is recieving over the standard cable and send it to the reciever to out put through the speakers


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18604325
> 
> 
> Yes TV is not v1.4 compatible and my tv is hooked to a Cable DVR which will be plugged via HDMI to the receiver. So with this setup, I will get video to my tv but not sound correct? I will need the optical cable from the receiver to the tv for sound? Do I have this right?



Connect your components (cable box, bluray player, etc...) to receiver via HDMI cable and then HDMI Out from receiver to Tv. (see page 16 in OM)


If the Tv is HDMI-CEC compatible then set HT-S5300 "HDMI Control" to On, "Power Control" to On, "Tv Control to On and "Audio Tv Out" to On (this should switch to "Auto" when Tv Control is set to On).


This would allow sound from Tv speakers when HT-S5300 is Off (Standby).


----------



## mfro

Thanks guys! I will give it a shot!


----------



## Pepelutivruski4

 Attachment 175112 

Attachment 175113 

Attachment 175114 



so my HT 5300 is up and running and i took some quick pics and put them up.


if u look closely on the reflection of the TV, you'll see i have no pants on.










my review so far of this HTiB would probably be a 4.5 out of 10. yeah you get what you pay for and for $500 this is still a steal.


music sounds absolutely terrible. low mids are absent and there is no articulation in percussion and thus it all lacks energy.

i did some tweaking and i got it to sound reasonable. by tweaking i mean i switched the front 2 speakers to some Ushers that are together more expensive than the entire HTiB. I then used the provided front speakers and placed them as the side-surround speakers which get more use from 5.1 than the rear-surround channel.

Classical music sounds OK, Rock music is horrible, Electronic music is tolerable at best. well i should say that guitars and Synth sound pretty good. distorted guitars have great bite. i won't go too far into this because this isn't why i chose to invest in the Onkyo HT5300. However if you want this for music you've already wasted too much time even putting the thought of this HTiB in your head.


if u have any questions; don't hesitate


I play tons of video games, and movies and that is why i wanted this. In this department i am overwhelmed with joy. I've put in a few video games and movies that support lossless 7.1... just the thought of the things i've heard puts a big grin on my face. i may have reviewed it a bit too harsh.


again any questions in regards to my experiences or what i've used to benchmark the lossless 7.1 i would be more than happy to answer.


also, if u have any suggestions on how i can get my music to sound less stuffy and bring out more articulation in percussions(including latin jazz piano








) please please suggest.


i have listened to everything from compressed codecs to 24/96 lossless from ipod and that media server next to the sub. and it all lines up the same for me.


----------



## aznboi04k

this is OTA hdtv channel. no cable box.


my tv has no option to force bitstreaming. i had the tv successfully outputted DD with the sony ht-ct100. it just have compatibility issue with the onkyo.


----------



## mfro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aznboi04k* /forum/post/18609565
> 
> 
> this is OTA hdtv channel. no cable box.
> 
> 
> my tv has no option to force bitstreaming. i had the tv successfully outputted DD with the sony ht-ct100. it just have compatibility issue with the onkyo.


----------



## mfro

Pepelutivruski4:

Nice Pics. Nice clean design. I mean the setup not the lack of pants


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18609596
> 
> 
> Pepelutivruski4:
> 
> Nice Pics. Nice clean design. I mean the setup not the lack of pants



thank you very much. really appreciate it.

i'll be putting up a few art pieces in the wall space between the front speakers and the twigs on both sides of the TV.


----------



## LCDLP Guy

I JUST got mine setup this weekend. I've only played some trailers on it, and a DVD. I've done NO tweaking of it yet, but I think it sounds phenomenal! I have the sub turned 1/2 way up, and it delivers nice booming lows, yet isn't excessive.


The speakers seem to be well designed and have a nice glossy finish to them.


I'm running 14 gauge in the wall, and cut down the provided wire to go from the reciever to the binding posts. Once I have more time to play with it, I'll post a better reflection on the system.


They color-coded each connection and with with a quick-setup map -- which helped a lot for me to correctly distinguish where to connect each wire to which binding post in my wall.


----------



## nando11211




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GenTso* /forum/post/18544107
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing the specs for the 6200 with the 5300. The specs for the 5300 indicate the front and center speakers are significantly more heavy than the 6200 FWIW.
> 
> 
> 5300
> 
> -----
> 
> Dimensions (W x H x D) -
> 
> Front 6 1/8" x 14 13/16" x 6 11/16" (155 x 375.5 x 170 mm) 6 lbs. (2.7 kg)
> 
> Center 16 9/16" x 4 1/2" x 4 3/4" (420 x 115 x 121 mm) 5.5 lbs. (2.5 kg)
> 
> Surround 4 1/2" x 9 1/16" x 3 3/4" (115 x 230 x 96 mm) 2.2 lbs. (1.0 kg)
> 
> Surround Back L/R 4 1/2" x 9 1/16" x 3 3/4" (115 x 230 x 96 mm) 2.2 lbs. (1.0 kg)
> 
> 
> 6200
> 
> -----
> 
> Dimensions (W x H x D) -
> 
> Front 4 3/4" x 9 1/8" x 4 13/16" (120 x 231 x 122 mm) 2.4 lbs. (1.1 kg)
> 
> Center 9 1/8" x 4 3/4" x 5 1/16" (231 x 121 x 128 mm) 2.4 lbs. (1.1 kg)
> 
> Surround 4 3/4" x 9 1/8" x 4 13/16" (120 x 231 x 122 mm) 1.8 lbs. (0.8 kg)
> 
> Surround Back 4 3/4" x 9 1/8" x 4 13/16" (120 x 231 x 122 mm) 1.8 lbs. (0.8 kg)




5300's speakers are enclosed in a wood cabinet.


6200's are plastic.


----------



## LCDLP Guy

So since the S5300 doesn't come with the Audyssey Mic, as originally thought -- no thanks to Amazon incorrectly including a picture of one -- will it still work on this receiver to do what it's meant to do?


I ask, because a friend of mine who owns the 6200, gave me his Audyssey mic to use.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> In terms of wire. If you are going to end up needing 70 ft worth, you better convince the wifey to get a spool of 14 gauge stuff -- mine from Home Depot wasn't too bad of a price. the Inwall stuff I think is a $150 for 500 ft.



Monoprice has 500ft of 14ga in wall for way less than that.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LCDLP Guy* /forum/post/18612122
> 
> 
> So since the S5300 doesn't come with the Audyssey Mic, as originally thought -- no thanks to Amazon incorrectly including a picture of one -- will it still work on this receiver to do what it's meant to do?
> 
> 
> I ask, because a friend of mine who owns the 6200, gave me his Audyssey mic to use.



that's a great question, because that would take care of my ONLY gripe with this system.


i have to say that i highly doubt it will work though, because even if you could plug it in, there is nothing in the settings to activate it for the EQ sweep. the 2EQ is not available and you only get a 2 band EQ and an audyssey compressor hidden as audysey volume and audyssey EQ.


however if u find a way to get that mic in. get a sweep going and some sort of detailed EQ going. i know which frequencies need a downright +6db i would love to get in there and tinker with it anyway.


----------



## mfro

Got my 5300 today! Woohoo! Its my very first Home theater system. Took me about an hour to set it up and another hour to figure out I had one of the rear surrounds hooked up wrong! Could not figure out why I had no sound out of the left rear. What a bonehead.


So far only have it hooked up 5.1 and it sounds incredible even though my side surrounds are actually about 2 feet in front of me because of where we stuck our couch. When we built our house 4 years ago, I ran speaker wire for a 7.1 system. I will break out the stud finder and the drywall saw this weekend and have complete surround sound. I can only imagine it will be even better. We watched Saving Private Ryan in 5.1 for the first time tonight. Wow that seen on the beach was crazy in surround sound.


Some notes about the system after seeing it in person (finally).

The Sub woofer is huge! Its dang near the size of a mini fridge and can really boom.

The front speakers are larger than I expected. I have them on top of Sanus 31" stands and they are nearly as tall as my tv.

The system is packed for shipping extremely well. The box is large but not too big for one person to handle.

The system looks very nice and high quality. This system is much more impressive not only in sound but in appearance than anything I have seen locally in the big box stores for the same price.

Read the manual! There are so many settings you can make that will affect the sound.


Overall I am very impressed so far. I will post some pics of my man cave soon. If you are on the fence about which HTIB to buy, I definitely recommend this one.


----------



## burkett375

Quick question. I set mine up last night, but did not configure it. Are there any "universal" settings that I should enable? What I mean is, is there anything that I know I should definitely do to tweak it that doesn't depend on the size of room, speaker placement, etc?


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burkett375* /forum/post/18615236
> 
> 
> Quick question. I set mine up last night, but did not configure it. Are there any "universal" settings that I should enable? What I mean is, is there anything that I know I should definitely do to tweak it that doesn't depend on the size of room, speaker placement, etc?



in the setup utility, you can set your speaker distance from prime listening position, as well as level calibration to reduce/increase phasing.


the default cross over setting is recommended by onkyo due to the front speaker cone size, but depending on your room i would toggle that immediately with some reference music to optimize your acoustics.


----------



## panther22

Well I got my 5300 a few days ago and have been dealing with hdmi issues ever since. The receiver will kill the hdmi signal out or prevent handshaking to the tv. I have unhooked all sources and left only the hdmi to tv where I should at least see the setup menu when acessed but I only get a flashing screen of snow. TV inputs are correct. I have checked all settings... used 3 different hdmi cables and still no luck. Master reset does no good. Only after unplugging all power for a few minutes can I get it to work... for a short while. At this point it will work properly and change all sources, then randomly after a few hours if the source is changed all signals are lost and cannot be recovered... again. Until I once again remove all power and repeat. Called Onkyo and they were clueless.


When any source is plugged directly into the tv (mitsubishi 73C9) it works instantly. Just not through the onkyo. Also disabled CEC.


If anyone has any other ideas please let me know before I scrap this and find a different brand. This sure makes me appreciate how well my Pioneer SC-05 works in the other room. lol


----------



## hotshotmedic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *panther22* /forum/post/18617324
> 
> 
> Well I got my 5300 a few days ago and have been dealing with hdmi issues ever since. The receiver will kill the hdmi signal out or prevent handshaking to the tv. I have unhooked all sources and left only the hdmi to tv where I should at least see the setup menu when acessed but I only get a flashing screen of snow. TV inputs are correct. I have checked all settings... used 3 different hdmi cables and still no luck. Master reset does no good. Only after unplugging all power for a few minutes can I get it to work... for a short while. At this point it will work properly and change all sources, then randomly after a few hours if the source is changed all signals are lost and cannot be recovered... again. Until I once again remove all power and repeat. Called Onkyo and they were clueless.
> 
> 
> When any source is plugged directly into the tv (mitsubishi 73C9) it works instantly. Just not through the onkyo. Also disabled CEC.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any other ideas please let me know before I scrap this and find a different brand. This sure makes me appreciate how well my Pioneer SC-05 works in the other room. lol



why not try to get a replacement from onkyo before giving up on the brand? this happens at times with all electronics brands, sometimes people get duds.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *panther22* /forum/post/18617324
> 
> 
> Well I got my 5300 a few days ago and have been dealing with hdmi issues ever since. The receiver will kill the hdmi signal out or prevent handshaking to the tv. I have unhooked all sources and left only the hdmi to tv where I should at least see the setup menu when acessed but I only get a flashing screen of snow. TV inputs are correct. I have checked all settings... used 3 different hdmi cables and still no luck. Master reset does no good. Only after unplugging all power for a few minutes can I get it to work... for a short while. At this point it will work properly and change all sources, then randomly after a few hours if the source is changed all signals are lost and cannot be recovered... again. Until I once again remove all power and repeat. Called Onkyo and they were clueless.
> 
> 
> When any source is plugged directly into the tv (mitsubishi 73C9) it works instantly. Just not through the onkyo. Also disabled CEC.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any other ideas please let me know before I scrap this and find a different brand. This sure makes me appreciate how well my Pioneer SC-05 works in the other room. lol



























that totally blows man... the way i see it is, if onkyo isn't helping you out 300%. being that you are a new customer, let alone of a new product, i'd prolly ditch them as well.

just let them know that you are at their mercy and if they don't show more than regular effort then just go back to pioneer.


this HTiB is a good deal for $500, but it's not THAT amazing to where you need to break your head over it on top of $500.

personally, in your shoes, i would have returned it by now knowing what i know about it and its limitations.


----------



## xiaonjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *panther22* /forum/post/18617324
> 
> 
> Well I got my 5300 a few days ago and have been dealing with hdmi issues ever since. The receiver will kill the hdmi signal out or prevent handshaking to the tv. I have unhooked all sources and left only the hdmi to tv where I should at least see the setup menu when acessed but I only get a flashing screen of snow. TV inputs are correct. I have checked all settings... used 3 different hdmi cables and still no luck. Master reset does no good. Only after unplugging all power for a few minutes can I get it to work... for a short while. At this point it will work properly and change all sources, then randomly after a few hours if the source is changed all signals are lost and cannot be recovered... again. Until I once again remove all power and repeat. Called Onkyo and they were clueless.
> 
> 
> When any source is plugged directly into the tv (mitsubishi 73C9) it works instantly. Just not through the onkyo. Also disabled CEC.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any other ideas please let me know before I scrap this and find a different brand. This sure makes me appreciate how well my Pioneer SC-05 works in the other room. lol



i feel your pain, i am in the exact same position. talk about disappointing.

i actually went out and got a second blu-ray player just because i did not believe that this new receiver would be the cause.


i have been in contact with support as well, although i had to call them because they did not even respond to my emails. the tech had no idea what was wrong he was supposedly going to talk to an engineer today and get back to me today, but big surprise he never called. i will post if i get back into contact with him.


----------



## xported




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *panther22* /forum/post/18617324
> 
> 
> Well I got my 5300 a few days ago and have been dealing with hdmi issues ever since. The receiver will kill the hdmi signal out or prevent handshaking to the tv. I have unhooked all sources and left only the hdmi to tv where I should at least see the setup menu when acessed but I only get a flashing screen of snow. TV inputs are correct. I have checked all settings... used 3 different hdmi cables and still no luck. Master reset does no good. Only after unplugging all power for a few minutes can I get it to work... for a short while. At this point it will work properly and change all sources, then randomly after a few hours if the source is changed all signals are lost and cannot be recovered... again. Until I once again remove all power and repeat. Called Onkyo and they were clueless.
> 
> 
> When any source is plugged directly into the tv (mitsubishi 73C9) it works instantly. Just not through the onkyo. Also disabled CEC.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any other ideas please let me know before I scrap this and find a different brand. This sure makes me appreciate how well my Pioneer SC-05 works in the other room. lol



I'm having a similar issue, although I haven't had any problems seeing Onkyo's on screen display. The unit screws up my PS3. I can get my PS3 working on the unit sometimes by doing a display reset (Hook up the PS3 with composite cables and HDMI, Hold down the front power button while the system is in stand by for 5 seconds). After doing that, I can get HDMI work through the receiver... if I'm lucky. After I shut down everything and attempt to turn it back on, nothing. I just get the Onkyo's blue screen. I then have to unplug everything and wait a little bit before my PS3's HDMI comes back to life, but it'll only come back to life if I hook it up directly to my TV and after I do a display reset as described above. When it's hooked up directly to my display (I have tried it on two different TVs since, it works just fine). Oh, and I've also tried using different cables with no luck.


So far it appears to work ok with my Direct TV DVR. Tomorrow I'll try my HD DVD player and possibly my XBox 360 to see if there's any issues. I'll let you guys know.


I'm really annoyed especially since I just had to exchange my brand new TV. Talk about bad luck.


----------



## ricomambo

Well, your posts are alarming










I'm ordering from the Philippines, I don't know how (un)lucky I would get. At least you guys have the privilege of returning your units to amazon/newegg anytime within the 30-day money back / replacement period.


----------



## hotshotmedic

keep us posted on these issues guys. let us know how onkyo is dealing with it as well.


----------



## ricomambo

Also, does it have a fan inside?


----------



## myron243




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *panther22* /forum/post/18617324
> 
> 
> Well I got my 5300 a few days ago and have been dealing with hdmi issues ever since. The receiver will kill the hdmi signal out or prevent handshaking to the tv. I have unhooked all sources and left only the hdmi to tv where I should at least see the setup menu when acessed but I only get a flashing screen of snow. TV inputs are correct. I have checked all settings... used 3 different hdmi cables and still no luck. Master reset does no good. Only after unplugging all power for a few minutes can I get it to work... for a short while. At this point it will work properly and change all sources, then randomly after a few hours if the source is changed all signals are lost and cannot be recovered... again. Until I once again remove all power and repeat. Called Onkyo and they were clueless.
> 
> 
> When any source is plugged directly into the tv (mitsubishi 73C9) it works instantly. Just not through the onkyo. Also disabled CEC.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any other ideas please let me know before I scrap this and find a different brand. This sure makes me appreciate how well my Pioneer SC-05 works in the other room. lol



As a Mitsubishi 82737 owner who has had zero problems with this Onkyo I my recommendation is to contact the vendor you bought from for an exchange. Out of the box problems should not be tolerated or repaired.


----------



## Dankan

I have set up my HT-S5300 last night. Everything looks and sounds great. I have my Blu-Ray, and Comcast hooked into the A/V Receiver via HDMI. I then have an HDMI cable going out to the TV. I have great picture and awesome sound. However, when I put in a Blu-Ray Disc to test the Dolby TrueHD, I cannot get the receiver to go into that mode. It only will put out sound in the standard, non-Blu-Ray modes. Shouldn't the receiver automatically sense that is is a Blu-Ray and output sound via Dolby TrueHD? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Tulpa

Is the player bitstreaming? It'll have to send the raw TrueHD codec in order for the receiver to sense it.


Which player is it? If it's a "fat" PS3, they don't bitstream, but they do decode.


----------



## Dankan

I am using a Samsung PD3600 Blu-Ray Player. I guess I have to see if bitstream mode is on. Would that solve the Dolby TrueHD/DTS-Master HD Audio issue?


----------



## LCDLP Guy

Just thought you'd be curious to what it looks like.


Also, I cannot get my friend's Audussey Mic to work on it. I guess it wouldn't if they don' put any programming in the reciever to use it.



Also you have to manually turn on the Audussey Dynamic EQ control if you want to use it -- which I did. I think it can only improve your movie listening.



Just annoyed I'll have to manually adjust the DBs of each speaker.


I only have my sub turned 1/2 way up (top of the dial) on the back of it, and it provides more than enough "boom" to my room. I have it about 10 inches to a foot away from the nearest wall. Boom travels to my upstairs living room.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dankan* /forum/post/18621407
> 
> 
> I am using a Samsung PD3600 Blu-Ray Player. I guess I have to see if bitstream mode is on. Would that solve the Dolby TrueHD/DTS-Master HD Audio issue?



If bitstreaming is turned off it should. If it is on, then you have a problem elsewhere, but you've eliminated that particular factor.


----------



## Dankan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/18621704
> 
> 
> If bitstreaming is turned off it should. If it is on, then you have a problem elsewhere, but you've eliminated that particular factor.



Thanks Tulpa. I'll make sure to set bitstream to ON in my Blu-Ray player set-up menu. Hopefully then I can enjoy the glory of Dolby TrueHD and DTS-MasterHD. Now if I could only get out of work to test it out!


Any other suggestions if bitstream is turned on, but still no Dolby TrueHD?


----------



## xported

Okay, I just hooked up my Toshiba HD-A2 HD DVD player through my receiver and it worked just fine with HDMI. So far it appears only my PS3 is not liking the receiver, which really blows because it's my Blu-Ray/DVD player. I'm going to attempt to use my XBox 360 next.


Has anyone hooked up their PS3s to this receiver yet? If so, which model? (20 gig, 60 gig, 80 gig, New "Slim", etc). My PS3 is the 80 gig model.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dankan* /forum/post/18621739
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions if bitstream is turned on, but still no Dolby TrueHD?



Well, the other big trip-up is usually to see if TrueHD is actually selected in the DVD menu. The receiver shouldn't really need anything enabled if everything is hooked up correctly.


Also, if you're running it as 7.1 and you're using a TrueHD disc that only has 5.1, you'll probably see ProLogicIIx displayed. It needs to do that with any 5.1 discs to get the surround backs to produce sound. If you hit the display button on the remote, it should say TrueHD momentarily, then go back to ProLogicIIx. If it's a 7.1 disc, it should display TrueHD all the time.


----------



## burkett375




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xported* /forum/post/18621940
> 
> 
> Okay, I just hooked up my Toshiba HD-A2 HD DVD player through my receiver and it worked just fine with HDMI. So far it appears only my PS3 is not liking the receiver, which really blows because it's my Blu-Ray/DVD player. I'm going to attempt to use my XBox 360 next.
> 
> 
> Has anyone hooked up their PS3s to this receiver yet? If so, which model? (20 gig, 60 gig, 80 gig, New "Slim", etc). My PS3 is the 80 gig model.



My slim 120GB works great so far. Just tried it on my lunch break w/ a game. Haven't tried a blu-ray movie yet, but will when I get home.


----------



## LCDLP Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/18622114
> 
> 
> Well, the other big trip-up is usually to see if TrueHD is actually selected in the DVD menu. The receiver shouldn't really need anything enabled if everything is hooked up correctly.
> 
> 
> Also, if you're running it as 7.1 and you're using a TrueHD disc that only has 5.1, you'll probably see ProLogicIIx displayed. It needs to do that with any 5.1 discs to get the surround backs to produce sound. If you hit the display button on the remote, it should say TrueHD momentarily, then go back to ProLogicIIx. If it's a 7.1 disc, it should display TrueHD all the time.




Yea the disc may have TrueHD on it, but might not default to it. I guess WB has a problem of defaulting to the lower quality track on it's discs.


I played TDK last night and had to manually put it to TrueHD audio. However, one I did the "True HD" text came on the receiver display immediately. Also, TDK is only 5.1, but it still shows up on the receiver as

TrueHD signal all the time, not PrologicIIx.


----------



## xported




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burkett375* /forum/post/18622156
> 
> 
> My slim 120GB works great so far. Just tried it on my lunch break w/ a game. Haven't tried a blu-ray movie yet, but will when I get home.



That's good to hear. I may end up getting a slim eventually just so I can have a PS3 on each of my TVs.


I have been trouble shooting all morning and I got my PS3 working by an obvious solution that I should have tried a long time ago. I have only been testing my stuff through the receiver's first HDMI Input. I've tested my Direct TV through that Input. Works great. My HD DVD player through the first input. Works great. My PS3, it doesn't like that input for some reason. Since two of the three devices I had tried worked, I just assumed my PS3 was not not going to work with the receiver. Well, I plugged my PS3 into the receiver's 4th input and it works fine. Now I'm really confused, but happy at the same time.


What do you think would cause this? You would think if one device wouldn't work in the input, then no devices would work in the input.


----------



## nando11211




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xported* /forum/post/18621940
> 
> 
> Okay, I just hooked up my Toshiba HD-A2 HD DVD player through my receiver and it worked just fine with HDMI. So far it appears only my PS3 is not liking the receiver, which really blows because it's my Blu-Ray/DVD player. I'm going to attempt to use my XBox 360 next.
> 
> 
> Has anyone hooked up their PS3s to this receiver yet? If so, which model? (20 gig, 60 gig, 80 gig, New "Slim", etc). My PS3 is the 80 gig model.




What exactly is wrong with the PS3 to the receiver connection?


I also have the 80 gig PS3 that I use as my blu-ray player so hopefully this is not a widespread problem because I was looking into purchasing the 5300 also.


----------



## xported




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nando11211* /forum/post/18622298
> 
> 
> What exactly is wrong with the PS3 to the receiver connection?
> 
> 
> I also have the 80 gig PS3 that I use as my blu-ray player so hopefully this is not a widespread problem because I was looking into purchasing the 5300 also.



Basically, my PS3 would not display a picture when I had it hooked up through the receiver. I just got a blank blue picture that the receiver outputs. Then when I would attempt to hook my PS3 directly to my TV, it wouldn't work through HDMI and I would have to do a display reset. I know for sure it's not the PS3 because once I did the display reset, it worked fine, on both of my TVs.


I finally got the PS3 working through the receiver's fourth HDMI input (I haven't tried inputs 2 or 3 yet). For some reason my PS3 wasn't working in the receiver's first HDMI input, but all my other stuff was. Very strange.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LCDLP Guy* /forum/post/18622189
> 
> 
> I played TDK last night and had to manually put it to TrueHD audio. However, one I did the "True HD" text came on the receiver display immediately. Also, TDK is only 5.1, but it still shows up on the receiver as
> 
> TrueHD signal all the time, not PrologicIIx.



They may have changed that. Past receivers reportedly would show up as ProLogicIIx on non-7.1 material. The ProLogicII*z* receivers might have TrueHD displayed all the time. *shrug*


----------



## burkett375




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xported* /forum/post/18622480
> 
> 
> Basically, my PS3 would not display a picture when I had it hooked up through the receiver. I just got a blank blue picture that the receiver outputs. Then when I would attempt to hook my PS3 directly to my TV, it wouldn't work through HDMI and I would have to do a display reset. I know for sure it's not the PS3 because once I did the display reset, it worked fine, on both of my TVs.
> 
> 
> I finally got the PS3 working through the receiver's fourth HDMI input (I haven't tried inputs 2 or 3 yet). For some reason my PS3 wasn't working in the receiver's first HDMI input, but all my other stuff was. Very strange.



Hmm...I had some problems with the first input, too, but I was using my cable box. It was only displaying 480p and messing up if I changed the channel to something using a different resolution. I looked in the settings and I had it set to upconvert instead of auto, switched to auto, and it worked magically. Maybe something in the upconversion that the first port doesn't like? Just a wild guess/shot in the dark kind of thing...


----------



## parapudaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burkett375* /forum/post/18622643
> 
> 
> Hmm...I had some problems with the first input, too, but I was using my cable box. It was only displaying 480p and messing up if I changed the channel to something using a different resolution. I looked in the settings and I had it set to upconvert instead of auto, switched to auto, and it worked magically. Maybe something in the upconversion that the first port doesn't like? Just a wild guess/shot in the dark kind of thing...



The HT-S5300 upconvert video?


----------



## myron243

I just put a Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scott's BD by Eagle Vision in my Panasonic BD-60. Went to the disc set up and selected DTS HD Master. The Onkyo switched like it's supposed to. However, during the first 2 songs there were about 5 or 6 audio drops. I says to myself, that ain't right. That didn't happen through the 605 and I had played it 4 or 5 times. Then I put in a Stanley Jordan by Inakustik. No selection required on those BDs, they just come up in DTS HD Master. Anyway, played as it should through several songs. Put ol' Jeff back in there, selected DTS HD Master again and we're on the 5th song with no drop outs. I dunno, just weirdness I guess










And for your viewing pleasure here's Tal Wilkenfeld from the video. Ahhh, sweet Jeebus. On my 82" Mits it's like she's in the room with me. And the girl can play that bass I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xported* /forum/post/18621940
> 
> 
> Okay, I just hooked up my Toshiba HD-A2 HD DVD player through my receiver and it worked just fine with HDMI. So far it appears only my PS3 is not liking the receiver, which really blows because it's my Blu-Ray/DVD player. I'm going to attempt to use my XBox 360 next.
> 
> 
> Has anyone hooked up their PS3s to this receiver yet? If so, which model? (20 gig, 60 gig, 80 gig, New "Slim", etc). My PS3 is the 80 gig model.



i have the 80GB Metal Gear solid one.

the one with backwards compatibility and SACD. it works great for me. on the first try.


----------



## ricomambo

Hi guys, does the receiver have a cooling fan inside?


----------



## xported

Update on my PS3 and the receiver. Well, my PS3 officially does not like the receiver. I thought it was doing well in HDMI Input #4, but just now I went to turn it on and got nothing... no picture, no sound. Just the blue screen the Onkyo sends to the TV. None of the other inputs will work with the PS3. If I do get it working, it's only temporary. So now the question is, would any PS3 not like my receiver or is it just mine? I'm going to hook my fiend's up next week when he comes over. His is one of the later older "fatter" PS3s, so it's newer than mine. If his works, I suppose I'll keep the home theater. If it doesn't, I don't know what I'm going to do. I got this HTiB to use primarily with the PS3 which is my Blu-Ray player. Right now, it's appearing to be a PS3 issue for whatever reason, because my HD DVD player and Direct TV work just fine hooked up via HDMI to the Onkyo.


Time to test the XBox 360 on it and see if that gives me any problems.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burkett375* /forum/post/18622643
> 
> 
> Hmm...I had some problems with the first input, too, but I was using my cable box. It was only displaying 480p and messing up if I changed the channel to something using a different resolution. I looked in the settings and I had it set to upconvert instead of auto, switched to auto, and it worked magically. Maybe something in the upconversion that the first port doesn't like? Just a wild guess/shot in the dark kind of thing...



Does this Onkyo upconvert? I didn't think it did, but I could be wrong. Where is this in the settings? I'll have to check it out.

*EDIT: UPDATE*


Okay, hooking up my XBox 360 via HDMI through the receiver made something click. The XBox 360 had the same symptom as the PS3 except the XBox 360 was outputting sound (The PS3 wouldn't). I began thinking why the XBox 360 and PS3 were not working but my DirectTV receiver and HD DVD player were. That's when the light bulb turned on. My XBox 360 and PS3 are set to *1080p*. My DirectTV and HD DVD players are outputting *1080i* because they do not support 1080p. When I changed my 360 and PS3 to 1080i, wouldn't you know, they work. It would now appears my Onkyo receiver is the one causing issues. 1080p signals are screwing it up. 1080i doesn't look bad, but I shouldn't have to gimp my settings just because the stupid receiver doesn't like 1080p signals, especially since the receiver is supposed to support 1080P! So if anyone else is having HDMI issues, try setting your devices to 1080i or lower and see if you get a picture. I'll call Onkyo later today and see what they say, but I'm thinking this set is going back for a new one. How is 1080p working for everyone else?


(And yes, my TV supports 1080p)


----------



## LCDLP Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xported* /forum/post/18626850
> 
> 
> Update on my PS3 and the receiver. Well, my PS3 officially does not like the receiver. I thought it was doing well in HDMI Input #4, but just now I went to turn it on and got nothing... no picture, no sound. Just the blue screen the Onkyo sends to the TV. None of the other inputs will work with the PS3. If I do get it working, it's only temporary. So now the question is, would any PS3 not like my receiver or is it just mine? I'm going to hook my fiend's up next week when he comes over. His is one of the later older "fatter" PS3s, so it's newer than mine. If his works, I suppose I'll keep the home theater. If it doesn't, I don't know what I'm going to do. I got this HTiB to use primarily with the PS3 which is my Blu-Ray player. Right now, it's appearing to be a PS3 issue for whatever reason, because my HD DVD player and Direct TV work just fine hooked up via HDMI to the Onkyo.
> 
> 
> Time to test the XBox 360 on it and see if that gives me any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this Onkyo upconvert? I didn't think it did, but I could be wrong. Where is this in the settings? I'll have to check it out.
> 
> *EDIT: UPDATE*
> 
> 
> Okay, hooking up my XBox 360 via HDMI through the receiver made something click. The XBox 360 had the same symptom as the PS3 except the XBox 360 was outputting sound (The PS3 wouldn't). I began thinking why the XBox 360 and PS3 were not working but my DirectTV receiver and HD DVD player were. That's when the light bulb turned on. My XBox 360 and PS3 are set to *1080p*. My DirectTV and HD DVD players are outputting *1080i* because they do not support 1080p. When I changed my 360 and PS3 to 1080i, wouldn't you know, they work. It would now appears my Onkyo receiver is the one causing issues. 1080p signals are screwing it up. 1080i doesn't look bad, but I shouldn't have to gimp my settings just because the stupid receiver doesn't like 1080p signals, especially since the receiver is supposed to support 1080P! So if anyone else is having HDMI issues, try setting your devices to 1080i or lower and see if you get a picture. I'll call Onkyo later today and see what they say, but I'm thinking this set is going back for a new one. How is 1080p working for everyone else?
> 
> 
> (And yes, my TV supports 1080p)




Ok, as I didn't see anything in the menus about adjusting "Picture quality" I figured Onkyo merely passes the HDMI video portion through to my projector, and doesn't do any sort of "processing" to the signal.


But is this so, or am I wrong? Does the receiver manipulate the video signal from the Bluray before sending it on, or does it merely pass the signal along, untouched?


----------



## EdmondDantes

Can anyone confirm if all the speaker cabinets are made of wood or is it just the subwoofer that is?


----------



## Tolik

I just got my system on the 10th. It sounds pretty good and i'm still playing around with the functions but overall i'm satisfied with the purchase.


The speakers are wood. (to answer the above post)


----------



## xported




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LCDLP Guy* /forum/post/18627379
> 
> 
> Ok, as I didn't see anything in the menus about adjusting "Picture quality" I figured Onkyo merely passes the HDMI video portion through to my projector, and doesn't do any sort of "processing" to the signal.
> 
> 
> But is this so, or am I wrong? Does the receiver manipulate the video signal from the Bluray before sending it on, or does it merely pass the signal along, untouched?



I'm pretty sure the receiver does just pass the video through to your display. If you're referring to the guy I quoted, I'm thinking he came into the wrong thread. I don't see any options on the receiver to change video quality settings. If you're referring to my comments, I changed the resolution output on the devices (XBox and PS3) themselves.


Yet another update to my issues: I did a hard reset on the receiver, and for now, and I stress for now, 1080p signals from my PS3 and 360 are working. We'll see if it's that way in an hour or two.


----------



## LCDLP Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EdmondDantes* /forum/post/18627421
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if all the speaker cabinets are made of wood or is it just the subwoofer that is?



Yes they are, and the 2 fronts and center have a nice, pleasing sheen to the tops and sides of them, which is slick.


----------



## Morac

I picked up this unit from Amazon, but haven't set it up yet since I'm not sure where I should put the speakers because of the weird shape of my room. I have my TV next to a stair case (which precludes mounting it). My room really only has 3 walls since the 4th wall is partially missing because the room connects to another. Finally the back of the room has 3 windows which means I can't mount speakers there either. Here's a drawing of the room. The circle is where I keep a chair sometimes and the rectangle on the bottom is a couch. The "wall" behind the TV (top) isn't really a wall.




This basically means I have to mount the surround and rear speaks from the ceiling. The alternative is to mount the surround speakers from the ceiling and the rear speaks in front above the TV.


Any ideas where is the best place to put the speakers? Is the ceiling an okay place for the surround speakers?


Also what would be the different between mounting the rear speakers in the back on the ceiling in the front on the ceiling?


----------



## st0nedpenguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myron243* /forum/post/18623703
> 
> 
> I just put a Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scott's BD by Eagle Vision in my Panasonic BD-60. Went to the disc set up and selected DTS HD Master. The Onkyo switched like it's supposed to. However, during the first 2 songs there were about 5 or 6 audio drops. I says to myself, that ain't right. That didn't happen through the 605 and I had played it 4 or 5 times. Then I put in a Stanley Jordan by Inakustik. No selection required on those BDs, they just come up in DTS HD Master. Anyway, played as it should through several songs. Put ol' Jeff back in there, selected DTS HD Master again and we're on the 5th song with no drop outs. I dunno, just weirdness I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for your viewing pleasure here's Tal Wilkenfeld from the video. Ahhh, sweet Jeebus. On my 82" Mits it's like she's in the room with me. And the girl can play that bass I'm tellin' ya.



I had a similar issue with The Matrix on Blu-ray and a BD-60. The first time I enabled the TrueHD track I noticed occasional audio drops over the course of a minute or so, but after switching to DD and then back to TrueHD they just vanished.


I haven't noticed any issues since then so hopefully whatever the problem was has been resolved.


----------



## Tolik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricomambo* /forum/post/18625807
> 
> 
> Hi guys, does the receiver have a cooling fan inside?




No fan, its passive cooling


----------



## Morac

I hooked it up tonight and simply placed the speakers around me to see if they worked. They did work, but the center speaker way overpowers the other ones. I had to turn it's db way down in the settings (or turn the others up) to hear the other speakers, especially the surround ones. Is it supposed to be like that?


Also the bass overpowers the treble at times.


I tested it with my old fat 80 GB PS3 (one with software PS2 BC) set to 1080p and it seemed to work fine for playing games or watching blu-rays on my Bravia KDL40-XBR4 with a minor glitch here and there when playing with the settings. I did notice the screen went black once when I was fiddling with the settings, but I got it back by switching to a different input on my TV and back. The only issue I've seen is that if use HDMI control on my TV to tell the receiver to switch the output to the speakers, the receiver switches the TV output on and then off again because my TV doesn't accept the HDMI audio formats that the receiver accepts. If I run the audio setup on the PS3 for the TV, then TV out works.


There's no fan, but the vent slots are huge. You can see everything inside the receiver. I'm afraid somethings going to get into the slots, they are so large. I used it for a bit and it didn't really get that hot, despite the warning on the receiver. It did click every now and then for some reason.


Finally the receiver's weight is not distributed evenly. It is much heavier on the left side than the right side. I have an Init glass shelf TV stand and I'm afraid to put the receiver on it out of fear it will crack or shatter the tempered glass. Anyone ever put a receiver on a glass shelf?


----------



## darkaura

I am still waiting for the S5300 from a local Onkyo retailer in Puerto Rico.


I have a 60GB PS3, a Tvix M-6500A, a Wii and a PC with HDMI. Once the set arrive and tested, I will provide information as well.


----------



## ricomambo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolik* /forum/post/18630070
> 
> 
> No fan, its passive cooling



Thanks for the info. I have my unit tested first by a friend in LA before I ship to the PH.. just wanting to make sure it has no defect out of the box


----------



## burkett375




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18629006
> 
> 
> I picked up this unit from Amazon, but haven't set it up yet since I'm not sure where I should put the speakers because of the weird shape of my room. I have my TV next to a stair case (which precludes mounting it). My room really only has 3 walls since the 4th wall is partially missing because the room connects to another. Finally the back of the room has 3 windows which means I can't mount speakers there either. Here's a drawing of the room. The circle is where I keep a chair sometimes and the rectangle on the bottom is a couch. The "wall" behind the TV (top) isn't really a wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This basically means I have to mount the surround and rear speaks from the ceiling. The alternative is to mount the surround speakers from the ceiling and the rear speaks in front above the TV.
> 
> 
> Any ideas where is the best place to put the speakers? Is the ceiling an okay place for the surround speakers?
> 
> 
> Also what would be the different between mounting the rear speakers in the back on the ceiling in the front on the ceiling?



speaker stands are your friend in this case


----------



## LCDLP Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18630941
> 
> 
> I hooked it up tonight and simply placed the speakers around me to see if they worked. They did work, but the center speaker way overpowers the other ones. I had to turn it's db way down in the settings (or turn the others up) to hear the other speakers, especially the surround ones. Is it supposed to be like that?
> 
> 
> Also the bass overpowers the treble at times.
> 
> 
> I tested it with my old fat 80 GB PS3 (one with software PS2 BC) set to 1080p and it seemed to work fine for playing games or watching blu-rays on my Bravia KDL40-XBR4 with a minor glitch here and there when playing with the settings. I did notice the screen went black once when I was fiddling with the settings, but I got it back by switching to a different input on my TV and back. The only issue I've seen is that if use HDMI control on my TV to tell the receiver to switch the output to the speakers, the receiver switches the TV output on and then off again because my TV doesn't accept the HDMI audio formats that the receiver accepts. If I run the audio setup on the PS3 for the TV, then TV out works.
> 
> 
> There's no fan, but the vent slots are huge. You can see everything inside the receiver. I'm afraid somethings going to get into the slots, they are so large. I used it for a bit and it didn't really get that hot, despite the warning on the receiver. It did click every now and then for some reason.
> 
> 
> Finally the receiver's weight is not distributed evenly. It is much heavier on the left side than the right side. I have an Init glass shelf TV stand and I'm afraid to put the receiver on it out of fear it will crack or shatter the tempered glass. Anyone ever put a receiver on a glass shelf?




That's interesting. I had to turn up my center. How far are you turning the sub's dial? Mine's between noon and 1 o'clock -- anything beyond seems to be too much for my room.


I do also noticed the clicking. It always clicks too when switching from different menu options in the Setup menu, and when making adjustments under certain menu items.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LCDLP Guy* /forum/post/18631826
> 
> 
> That's interesting. I had to turn up my center. How far are you turning the sub's dial? Mine's between noon and 1 o'clock -- anything beyond seems to be too much for my room.



I put it about half-way, but was constantly adjusting it. At one point I had it too high and it rattled the room. I turned it down after that.


It seems like the regular speaks prefer bass over treble. Almost as if the tweeters are underpowered. It could be the Audyssey thing making adjustments since this isn't always the case. There's too many audio settings and modes to tweak to know if I have things set up correctly. I didn't want to fiddle with them until I have my speakers in their final position.


----------



## LCDLP Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18630941
> 
> 
> I hooked it up tonight and simply placed the speakers around me to see if they worked. They did work, but the center speaker way overpowers the other ones. I had to turn it's db way down in the settings (or turn the others up) to hear the other speakers, especially the surround ones. Is it supposed to be like that?
> 
> 
> Also the bass overpowers the treble at times.
> 
> 
> I tested it with my old fat 80 GB PS3 (one with software PS2 BC) set to 1080p and it seemed to work fine for playing games or watching blu-rays on my Bravia KDL40-XBR4 with a minor glitch here and there when playing with the settings. I did notice the screen went black once when I was fiddling with the settings, but I got it back by switching to a different input on my TV and back. The only issue I've seen is that if use HDMI control on my TV to tell the receiver to switch the output to the speakers, the receiver switches the TV output on and then off again because my TV doesn't accept the HDMI audio formats that the receiver accepts. If I run the audio setup on the PS3 for the TV, then TV out works.
> 
> 
> There's no fan, but the vent slots are huge. You can see everything inside the receiver. I'm afraid somethings going to get into the slots, they are so large. I used it for a bit and it didn't really get that hot, despite the warning on the receiver. It did click every now and then for some reason.
> 
> 
> Finally the receiver's weight is not distributed evenly. It is much heavier on the left side than the right side. I have an Init glass shelf TV stand and I'm afraid to put the receiver on it out of fear it will crack or shatter the tempered glass. Anyone ever put a receiver on a glass shelf?




Mine's also on a wall mounted glass shelf. High up too, so I'm trusting the glass won't break under the weight.


----------



## Tulpa

Yeah, glass shelves are surprisingly strong. But check the shelf maker's documentation for weight limits and any recourse if it breaks in the warranty section.


----------



## Tolik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18630941
> 
> 
> ... It is much heavier on the left side than the right side. I have an Init glass shelf TV stand and I'm afraid to put the receiver on it out of fear it will crack or shatter the tempered glass. Anyone ever put a receiver on a glass shelf?




I have it on an OmniMount Tria glass shelf, it can hold up to 30lbs. Should be okay as long as you dont shift it or bang it or move it around.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolik* /forum/post/18634221
> 
> 
> I have it on an OmniMount Tria glass shelf, it can hold up to 30lbs. Should be okay as long as you dont shift it or bang it or move it around.



I did some searching and found the specs on my shelf which claims the bottom and middle shelves can hold 100 lbs each. There was a label on the glass shelves (which I stupidly removed) that had weight limits on them and I could swear it was only 30 lbs, though another review I read said 50 lbs. I guess the tempered glass should be strong enough.


Is putting the receiver next to (a foot or two away from) my PS3 a bad idea considering the amount of heat both put out?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18634482
> 
> 
> Is putting the receiver next to (a foot or two away from) my PS3 a bad idea considering the amount of heat both put out?



Not if there is adequate ventilation around both of them. Check their manuals, it should say how much each needs, but a foot should be more than enough distance. Heck, if both have enough air circulating on the other sides, they could probably be touching and they'll be fine.


----------



## xported

In case anyone was wondering, it's starting to look like doing a hard reset on the receiver fixed my 1080p not working issues. I haven't had any problems since the reset ::knock on wood::.


I do have a question about speaker stands. I was originally going to ceiling mount my surround and back speakers, but since they lack keyholes for doing that, I don't want to risk drilling holes into them myself and having them fall later down the line. I'm looking at the Sanus BF31 stands right now for my surround and back speakers. Before I pull the trigger, I'm not clear how the speakers stay on the stand without falling off. Do you simply allow the speaker to rest on the stand? I've tried doing some searching but I cannot find the answer. If anyone has these stands or similar, I'm very curious to know how the speaker is secured.


----------



## Tulpa

You can secure them with velcro stickers if you feel they won't sit securely.


They also make some speaker mounts for non-keyhole speakers that mount on the wall. Pinpoint AM-40s and Sanus WMS-2s are good choices, although they're pricier than the standard keyhole type mounts. But Amazon has them for good prices.


----------



## xported




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/18634826
> 
> 
> You can secure them with velcro stickers if you feel they won't sit securely.
> 
> 
> They also make some speaker mounts for non-keyhole speakers that mount on the wall. Pinpoint AM-40s and Sanus WMS-2s are good choices, although they're pricier than the standard keyhole type mounts. But Amazon has them for good prices.



Velcro sounds like a good idea for the stands. Those Pinpoint AM-40s look really nice, but unfortunately wall mounting won't work with my application.


----------



## dr calvin

I am new to the forum i have been looking over the thread for awhile and have recently bought the onkyo 5300. I have a ps3 slim 120, xbox 360 moderen warefare addition , a vizio 37 in, and a vizio blue ray player, and a i pod vid all hooked to it and everything seems to work great and every thing is in 1080p.


----------



## Morac

I have to say, the manual for this leaves a bit to be desired. There are things that are duplicated for no reason that I can tell such as the instructions on how to adjust the bass. The section on the different audio modes is difficult to understand as well. My PS3 outputs PCM multichannel so I'd assume I'd want to use the "Dolby D" setting. Do I want the receiver to do "surround-sound processing" (whatever that is) or expand 5.1 to 7.1?


Speaking of 7.1, for Blu-rays that support that (not many) I would assume the blu-ray is coded for the two extra speakers to be in the back and not front-high. Is anyone using this in front-high mode? How does it sound?


Finally I think I might know why the bass sounds too loud. The default "Crossover" setting is 100 Hz (5-1/4 to 6-1/2" speakers). The manual says that this should be set based on the cone size of the smallest speaker in the setup. The surround and back-surround speakers have a cone size of 3-1/4" which means that (according to the manual), the crossover frequency should be set to 150 or 200 Hz. Does this sound right?


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18635551
> 
> 
> I have to say, the manual for this leaves a bit to be desired. There are things that are duplicated for no reason that I can tell such as the instructions on how to adjust the bass. The section on the different audio modes is difficult to understand as well. My PS3 outputs PCM multichannel so I'd assume I'd want to use the "Dolby D" setting. Do I want the receiver to do "surround-sound processing" (whatever that is) or expand 5.1 to 7.1?
> 
> 
> Speaking of 7.1, for Blu-rays that support that (not many) I would assume the blu-ray is coded for the two extra speakers to be in the back and not front-high. Is anyone using this in front-high mode? How does it sound?
> 
> 
> Finally I think I might know why the bass sounds too loud. The default "Crossover" setting is 100 Hz (5-1/4 to 6-1/2" speakers). The manual says that this should be set based on the cone size of the smallest speaker in the setup. The surround and back-surround speakers have a cone size of 3-1/4" which means that (according to the manual), the crossover frequency should be set to 150 or 200 Hz. Does this sound right?



i would just leave your PS3 do its thing. just send the LPCM and set your receiver to receive "direct"


i have constantly read over and over that the dolby PLIIz is crap. i recently read a review from Cnet on PLIIz cuz they said they would re-review it in 2 years from when they first got their hands on it and they said the same thing.

it's just there, and hardly anything comes out of it ever.


i've never heard it and i'm sure those who have it up like so will swear by it because they don't have a choice. so it'll be sort of like a salem witch trial.


my personal opinion is that since nothing is printed in PLIIz those height channels are just 2 more speakers on your wall taking up space.

the rear speakers in traditional 7.1 aren't the most used things either, but if you throw in media mixed in 7.1 you'll be rewarded heftily. HANDS DOWN.


i've played a few video games in 7.1 and seen maybe about 3 or 4 movies in 7.1 and there is quite a bit of clever use of the rear speakers.




as for the sub being too loud. you have a 2 band EQ on the receiver you can turn down your bass if your subwoofer's dial is already all the way down.

the crossover is completely subjective it will vary from room to room.

i have my crossover set at 80Hz, but also because i am using usher speakers with 6.5" cone for the front and have the provided 2 way speakers set up as surrounds.


i have pictures of my setup in an earlier page of this thread.


----------



## xported




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18636058
> 
> 
> i would just leave your PS3 do its thing. just send the LPCM and set your receiver to receive "direct"



This is where I'm a bit confused. When my PS3 is set to LPCM, do I want my receiver to be in "direct" or "multichannel" mode? I've been using Multichannel and it seems like I'm getting separation in the speakers, although it seems like the back speakers are a bit too loud when it comes to dialogue.


EDIT: After re-reading the instructions, Direct mode seems to be the mode I should have been using, unless I'm reading them wrong.


----------



## GadgetFreeek

I just received my HT-S5300 from Amazon today and was excited to see how good the system looks - classy speakers and a nice setup.


Unfortunately, I was not AT ALL impressed by the sound. I played everything from classical to hip-hop to alternative to vocals and there just seems to be a lot lacking. My $100 Logitech computer speakers seem to sound better! (Of course, in all fairness I sit 2 feet from them and the acoustics of the office are a lot better than the living room.) I haven't set up all the speakers because I haven't decided if the system is worth keeping.


The main issue I have is that when using my iPhone 3G in the included dock I get a very loud and annoying fast-clicking that doesn't go away. It ruins any type of softer music like classical. I plugged in a 5th gen iPod to see if it was my iPhone but got the same problem. Running either through the aux input does make the clicking go away. HAS ANYONE ELSE NOTICED THIS WITH THE IPOD DOCK?!


Also, this may be a novice question, but I've noticed that with good audio equipment you rarely if EVER have a reason to turn the volume past the halfway point. With this system I need to have it at at least 50 (out of 80 max) just for normal listening, and I can go all the way up to 80 without it being too overpowering. I don't think I could ever think of a reason to go UNDER 40. This is with only the two larger front speakers, but it seems odd... maybe someone can set me straight.


Lastly, how important is it to use upgraded speaker wire? The included wire seems so incredibly thin. I don't understand why they'd ship a system with something so weak though if it really had a dramatic effect on quality. Should I get 16AWG or 14AWG if I upgrade (my rears will probably need about 30' of wire max)?


Tomorrow I'll set up the speakers in at least a 5.1 setup for watching a Blu-ray. Hopefully the movie experience will be earth-shattering... if not, I think I'll be incredibly disappointed. :-(


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xported* /forum/post/18636431
> 
> 
> This is where I'm a bit confused. When my PS3 is set to LPCM, do I want my receiver to be in "direct" or "multichannel" mode? I've been using Multichannel and it seems like I'm getting separation in the speakers, although it seems like the back speakers are a bit too loud when it comes to dialogue.
> 
> 
> EDIT: After re-reading the instructions, Direct mode seems to be the mode I should have been using, unless I'm reading them wrong.



leave it in "direct" my friend. by doing so you are telling the receiver to be the PS3s ***** and letting the PS3 control what goes on what speaker and at which codec. this way you'll get all your lossless and HD codecs to do their thing. dont bother with bitstream unless you are insane and MUST see the the codec being used on your receivers display. letting the PS3 send the PCM is optimal.


also, go into your video settings and turn off dynamic range. that will fix your "dialogue" issue in any mode. Dynamic range should be off unless you need some sort of compression. which the audyssey will execute at a better rate anyway.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetFreeek* /forum/post/18636579
> 
> 
> I just received my HT-S5300 from Amazon today and was excited to see how good the system looks - classy speakers and a nice setup.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was not AT ALL impressed by the sound. I played everything from classical to hip-hop to alternative to vocals and there just seems to be a lot lacking. My $100 Logitech computer speakers seem to sound better! (Of course, in all fairness I sit 2 feet from them and the acoustics of the office are a lot better than the living room.) I haven't set up all the speakers because I haven't decided if the system is worth keeping.
> 
> 
> The main issue I have is that when using my iPhone 3G in the included dock I get a very loud and annoying fast-clicking that doesn't go away. It ruins any type of softer music like classical. I plugged in a 5th gen iPod to see if it was my iPhone but got the same problem. Running either through the aux input does make the clicking go away. HAS ANYONE ELSE NOTICED THIS WITH THE IPOD DOCK?!
> 
> 
> Also, this may be a novice question, but I've noticed that with good audio equipment you rarely if EVER have a reason to turn the volume past the halfway point. With this system I need to have it at at least 50 (out of 80 max) just for normal listening, and I can go all the way up to 80 without it being too overpowering. I don't think I could ever think of a reason to go UNDER 40. This is with only the two larger front speakers, but it seems odd... maybe someone can set me straight.
> 
> 
> Lastly, how important is it to use upgraded speaker wire? The included wire seems so incredibly thin. I don't understand why they'd ship a system with something so weak though if it really had a dramatic effect on quality. Should I get 16AWG or 14AWG if I upgrade (my rears will probably need about 30' of wire max)?
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll set up the speakers in at least a 5.1 setup for watching a Blu-ray. Hopefully the movie experience will be earth-shattering... if not, I think I'll be incredibly disappointed. :-(


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post18608072 


i've reviewed this a few pages back saying that if you expect to sit back and listen to music on this HTiB you are going to be dissapointed. i've even put a pair of ushers as in the front and music still sounds terrible.


i've run 3 diff versions of ipod and and 2 iPhone 3Gs and i have not had the clicking.


i agree w/ you about the volume, but again it's only when listening to music. put a multichannel source in and you'll find that 50 is too loud. i played several video games and can't comfortably go past 55.


lastly, you definitely want to put the provided speaker wire in the trash or recycle bin if you have a copper recycle in your town. with 30' you shouldn't need more than 16 gauge, but 14 gauge if you can afford the extra bucks.


you'll find multichannel sources to be much more pleasing. earthshattering? not from this HTiB, but impressive nontheless. specially if you are upgrading from a receiver that doesn't do the HD audio.


----------



## Tolik

I'm having some trouble. It seems that my video gets reset to 720p from my STB


STB is a Motorola QIP-7100 (Verizon FIOS)

TV is an LG 55LH85


I have the STB hooked up via HDMI as well as the TV. I can't understand why it flips back to 720p. I set the STB to 1080i and it works until I power everything off and then back on it resets to 720p. What can be at fault?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolik* /forum/post/18637140
> 
> 
> I'm having some trouble. It seems that my video gets reset to 720p from my STB
> 
> 
> STB is a Motorola QIP-7100 (Verizon FIOS)
> 
> TV is an LG 55LH85
> 
> 
> I have the STB hooked up via HDMI as well as the TV. I can't understand why it flips back to 720p. I set the STB to 1080i and it works until I power everything off and then back on it resets to 720p. What can be at fault?



Hi Tolik, when turning off the S5300 do you mean completely Off or is it in Standby mode? Is the setting fro "Control For HDMI" turned On or Off?


----------



## xported




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18637067
> 
> 
> leave it in "direct" my friend. by doing so you are telling the receiver to be the PS3s ***** and letting the PS3 control what goes on what speaker and at which codec. this way you'll get all your lossless and HD codecs to do their thing. dont bother with bitstream unless you are insane and MUST see the the codec being used on your receivers display. letting the PS3 send the PCM is optimal.
> 
> 
> also, go into your video settings and turn off dynamic range. that will fix your "dialogue" issue in any mode. Dynamic range should be off unless you need some sort of compression. which the audyssey will execute at a better rate anyway.



Thanks!


----------



## tiki240

got mine set up last night. 7.1 thru my verizon fios DVR only for now, blu ray is on the way and xbox is out for red ring of death .... moving on, its definitely not a horrible purchase, i used 14 Ga wire and the provided 24 Ga just to see if i could tell the difference. and for my room size (13X20) couldnt tell at all. buuuuut im no audiophile. so far so good, now i just have to figure out what mode i like listening to most... theres like 7 settings for movies!


----------



## mfro

Well I finally got my new system converted from 5.1 to 7.1 last night. At 5.1 I was impressed but after adding the extra 2 speakers, what a difference. Even though my rear surrounds are actually 15ft behind me. You now feel totally surrounded by sound. My test movie is "Saving Private Ryan", especially the D-Day beach scene. Its crazy to hear artillery coming in from behind you and landing on the side. Cool stuff.

So far I have left the speaker wire that came with the system with the exception of my 2 rear surrounds, I had ran 16 gauge in the walls when the house was being built. I seriously doubt my ears could tell the difference by switching out the 24 gauge wire.


One thing that does confound me is which listening mode to use. I know its a user preference type of thing, but shouldn't you use the mode that the DVD lists on the back cover? Some modes seem to be lacking in sound and I wind of using "All Channel Stereo" most of the time because this gives me the most sound from the surrounds. Also most movies only list 5.1 sound not 7.1?


Any experts please weigh in on what they think and do.


----------



## Morac

I actually played with it a bit more last night. The setup sounds good for certain things like games and blu-rays. It's not so good for TV programs broadcast in stereo or 5.1 dolby or for music (iPod, FM tuner). I find turning on Dynamic EQ and sometimes Dynamic Volume helps a lot in those cases, otherwise everything sounds muffled.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xported* /forum/post/18636431
> 
> 
> This is where I'm a bit confused. When my PS3 is set to LPCM, do I want my receiver to be in "direct" or "multichannel" mode? I've been using Multichannel and it seems like I'm getting separation in the speakers, although it seems like the back speakers are a bit too loud when it comes to dialogue.
> 
> 
> EDIT: After re-reading the instructions, Direct mode seems to be the mode I should have been using, unless I'm reading them wrong.



According to the manual, Direct mode disables all additional processing on the receiver (Dynamic EQ, Dynamic volume, bass/treble adjust, speaker adjust, etc). Multichannel leaves the processing enabled.


I guess the choice between the two is whether or not you need to adjust the bass/treble settings and whether or not you trust Audyssey to make things "sound better".




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18637639
> 
> 
> One thing that does confound me is which listening mode to use. I know its a user preference type of thing, but shouldn't you use the mode that the DVD lists on the back cover? Some modes seem to be lacking in sound and I wind of using "All Channel Stereo" most of the time because this gives me the most sound from the surrounds. Also most movies only list 5.1 sound not 7.1?.



I'm not an expert, but if you are using "All Channel Stereo" you aren't getting true 7.1 sound. That settings outputs the front right channel to all three right speakers and the front left channel to all three left speakers. So you aren't getting either the surround or back channels. Also most movies are 5.1. The receiver can simulate 7.1 audio from a 5.1 audio source. I haven't tried it so I don't know how well it works.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myron243* /forum/post/18598216
> 
> 
> Update to the iPod problem. Just got off the phone with Onkyo tech support. In spite of what the manual says or implies, you need the TV on in order to start up the iPod. And then you can turn off the TV. Kinda sucks to have to boot an 82" in order to listen to the iPod.



Technically you don't need to have the TV on, or at least I've found I didn't with my iPhone. Simply hook it up, press the "PORT" button and then the Display button. My iPhone lists that's it's being controlled by an audio accessory at that point. The problem is you can't see to navigate the playlist and stuff. I just hit enter a number of times until I got to a song that played. If you don't have the TV on, it's easier to use the controls on the iPhone/pod.


Also I found that it can do movies, but you need to hook up a yellow composite cable from the video/monitor out to your TV. Kind of annoying that it can't output over HDMI. Also the default dock that comes can't display photo slide shows.


----------



## xported

I can't believe I was using the wrong sound mode on my receiver this whole time. I was using the "All Channels St" mode like the guy two posts above me, and what was really bothering me was I could hear the dialogue coming from the rear speakers, which makes sense to me now since the receiver was outputting every channel in stereo.


I switched to Direct, and wow, what a day and night difference. It sounds like it should. This is my first high-def receiver, and it isn't quite and dry as it was back in the DVD day where you simply plugged in your optical or coaxial cable to the receiver and then the receiver would either say, "Dolby" or "DTS" when it received the feed. Now since many of the Blu-Ray players internally encode the sound formats, not seeing those logos light up on the receiver kind of made me scratch my head initially. It's making more and more sense to me now though.


Thanks everyone for clarifying the modes.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiki240* /forum/post/18637546
> 
> 
> got mine set up last night. 7.1 thru my verizon fios DVR only for now, blu ray is on the way and xbox is out for red ring of death .... moving on, its definitely not a horrible purchase, i used 14 Ga wire and the provided 24 Ga just to see if i could tell the difference. and for my room size (13X20) couldnt tell at all. buuuuut im no audiophile. so far so good, now i just have to figure out what mode i like listening to most... theres like 7 settings for movies!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18637639
> 
> 
> Well I finally got my new system converted from 5.1 to 7.1 last night. At 5.1 I was impressed but after adding the extra 2 speakers, what a difference. Even though my rear surrounds are actually 15ft behind me. You now feel totally surrounded by sound. My test movie is "Saving Private Ryan", especially the D-Day beach scene. Its crazy to hear artillery coming in from behind you and landing on the side. Cool stuff.
> 
> So far I have left the speaker wire that came with the system with the exception of my 2 rear surrounds, I had ran 16 gauge in the walls when the house was being built. I seriously doubt my ears could tell the difference by switching out the 24 gauge wire.
> 
> 
> One thing that does confound me is which listening mode to use. I know its a user preference type of thing, but shouldn't you use the mode that the DVD lists on the back cover? Some modes seem to be lacking in sound and I wind of using "All Channel Stereo" most of the time because this gives me the most sound from the surrounds. Also most movies only list 5.1 sound not 7.1?
> 
> 
> Any experts please weigh in on what they think and do.



for the love of god, don't turn on your movie modes lol. just leave it on "direct" sit back, let the components do their work in peace and enjoy.


Saving Private Ryan is not mixed in 7.1. It's in DTS-HD 5.1. You may be hearing things behind you and coming from any given angle due to the ingenious mixing and mastering. I bought this film recently. it's an audible perfection.


words has it that less than 10% of American blu-ray film releases are in 7.1. some studios have only recently started adopting 7.1 mixes with titles to be released this fall still.

with the recent demand for more than DVD quality, the studios are willing to invest in the remixing of films for home print, considering 99% of movie theaters are in 5.1 or in SDDS.

boycott movie theaters and purchase more movies to have the remaining studios reconsider 7.1 mixes. They WILL budge. Paramount and Warner Bros. took a while to even start using Hi Def lossless audio codecs for the same reasons.


the video and audio available in your blu-ray discs is superior to what most theaters supply; ten-fold. the audio alone is 600% more data than lossy DD and DTS.

movie theaters and microsoft are the biggest factors in why DVDs still linger and not all media is in 7.1 lossless. wether or not you are a fan of 7.1 it is progress by definition.

thanks for reading my quasi-relevant rant/tangent... tell your friends










Alas, those receivers and components are yours to do as you wish with them.

turning movie modes will augment, diminish and re-matrix channels to something other than what the media intends.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18635551
> 
> 
> Finally I think I might know why the bass sounds too loud. The default "Crossover" setting is 100 Hz (5-1/4 to 6-1/2" speakers). The manual says that this should be set based on the cone size of the smallest speaker in the setup. The surround and back-surround speakers have a cone size of 3-1/4" which means that (according to the manual), the crossover frequency should be set to 150 or 200 Hz. Does this sound right?



I thought it was odd that the default crossover frequency would be set to 100 Hz despite the manual stating the "best" frequency for the included speaker size is 150 Hz. One would think the set default frequency would match the included speakers so I started reading up on crossover frequencies and read that's it's not the size of the speaker that's important, but the frequency response.


I found the frequency responses for the included speakers in the back of the manual (fronts: 55 Hz - 50 kHz, center: 65 Hz - 50 Khz, backs/surrounds: 80 Hz - 20 kHz, sub: 25 Hz to 150 Hz). Based on what I've read and these frequencies setting the crossover to 150 Hz is not ideal. 80 or 100 Hz is better.


On a side note, if the manual is to be believed, the surround/back speakers only have a cone (no dome tweeter). Whatever they have, they don't seem to do bass very well at all no matter what the crossover is set to.


----------



## Morac

Quick question about speaker wire. I'm buying some since the supplied wires for the surround/s-back aren't long enough. Is it worth it to replace the front and center speaker wires as well even thought they're only 11 ft and 10 ft respectively? Will a better AWG wire make a difference at those distances?


----------



## kablooie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18638833
> 
> 
> Quick question about speaker wire. I'm buying some since the supplied wires for the surround/s-back aren't long enough. Is it worth it to replace the front and center speaker wires as well even thought they're only 11 ft and 10 ft respectively? Will a better AWG wire make a difference at those distances?



of course.


----------



## CrazyMYKL

Having owned this system for almost two weeks now, I must say that music definitely sounds better with everything calibrated and broken-in. Still not pure, acoustic nirvana, but damn good for the price. Although my room is smaller than most of the people having issues with music quality. I do get some clicking from the iPod dock, but it is not audible when playing at a level over 5. I know I said I'd post pictures, but it's finals time, so I really can't clean the apartment just now.


----------



## mfro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18638117
> 
> 
> for the love of god, don't turn on your movie modes lol. just leave it on "direct" sit back, let the components do their work in peace and enjoy.



Ahhhhh that does make sense. This is to say the least a little confusing and much more technical than the last stereo I bought in the 80's..lol.


Sad thing is I am in a career field that is technical. This shouldn't be that hard to grasp.










Thanks Peplutivruski4


----------



## Tolik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18637368
> 
> 
> Hi Tolik, when turning off the S5300 do you mean completely Off or is it in Standby mode? Is the setting fro "Control For HDMI" turned On or Off?



I meant when the reviver goes to standby... What do you mean by setting for "control for hdmi" is that a setting on the reviver?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolik* /forum/post/18640096
> 
> 
> I meant when the reviver goes to standby... What do you mean by setting for "control for hdmi" is that a setting on the reviver?



Yes its a setting on the receiver, see page 40 in OM (HDMI Control - RIHD).

If this is set to On try turning this to Off. Note that this feature may also turn off Standby mode.


----------



## LCDLP Guy

I bought this for movies, so I primarily will just use it for such. Music I'm less concerned about. I'm having an issue with Zone 2 -- as nothing comes out of the 2nd room that I have wired in wall speakers too. Not sure what I'm doing wrong, but that's for another day to figure out. got projector issues to contend with.










Anyway, I personally wouldn't use *Direct*. It relies stricly on the source material -- and bypasses much of hte audio processing that can be used to help your sound.


Most everything I've tried defaults naturally to Dolby EX -- per the dvd/blu-ray's encoding.


As most things aren't made for 7.1, I like to personally use Dolby PLIIx Movie to get use of the back to speakers.


Does this reduce the quality of the True HD track? Maybe. I'm not sure. I haven't done enough audio comparison to know for sure. Personally I think it sounds a little bit better for Dark Knight and Star Trek to enable the back speakers instead of relying strickly on the True HD 5.1 track.


Like Direct, using the Dolby D, D+, Dolby TrueHD, DTS, DTS-HD, and DTS Express "is output without surround-sound processing." So unless the TrueHD is 7.1 encoded, you won't be getting a full 7.1 sound.


I have no comment on using the system strictly for music -- on which listending mode is best -- but for movies, obviously I bought this system for 7 speaker sound, so in most instances I'll probably be using the *PLIIx movie mode* for movie play.


Oh, and a friend of mine convinced me to make the 3 front speakers marked as "large" instead of small, as he indicated making them small cut's off the range of sound they'd be capable of handling. I do think it has helped.


----------



## parapudaw

Got the receiver last Friday, at the moment I am liking it. Couple of things I ran into an issue with like the Cable box(DVI connection) not displaying if connected to an HDMI port (I am using DVI to HDMI cable). I figured it's the cable box, cause I got this issue with my TV before, just can't remember how to change it in the cable box. Right now, cable box is still using the TV speakers but also has a connection from the TV for audio out going to the audio in (TV/CD IN) of the receiver.


If the lights of the SUB is RED what does it means, I notice it but sometimes it's BLUE. If I use the LEVEL CAL from the SETUP MENU, I can't hear anything from the SUB, volume dial is almost at halfway by the way. What's the ideal settings for the speakers using 5.1, my listening position is about 11foot for the center, LF/RF, and SUB while 2foot for the SR/SL. Am I on the right menu (Level Cal) if I wanted to adjust these manually?


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LCDLP Guy* /forum/post/18641440
> 
> 
> Does this reduce the quality of the True HD track?



Yes. it absolutely does.

i've explained why/how on my last post.

not to mention the mere basics of signal flow.


i'd also be VERY wary of making your receiver think your speakers are not what they are.


----------



## parapudaw

Just finished skimming on the manual, page 56, saying HDMI-to-DVI is not guaranteed to work, oh well.

Couple of options I have on my mind now. Connect the cable box thru component, meaning I have to run 1 component from cablebox to receiver, then another component from receiver to TV. I think this is to much of a hassle.


Stick with the current setup, cable box DVI directly to TV then just use audio out of TV to audio in of receiver.


Or have an excuse to the wife to upgrade the cable box to an HDMI version which also has the PVR capabilities (yes!).


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parapudaw* /forum/post/18641705
> 
> 
> 
> If the lights of the SUB is RED what does it means, I notice it but sometimes it's BLUE. If I use the LEVEL CAL from the SETUP MENU, I can't hear anything from the SUB, volume dial is almost at halfway by the way. What's the ideal settings for the speakers using 5.1, my listening position is about 11foot for the center, LF/RF, and SUB while 2foot for the SR/SL. Am I on the right menu (Level Cal) if I wanted to adjust these manually?



if the sub light is red it means it's on standby. not in use

if it's blue it means it's in use. sometimes my sub light will stay blue for about 5 minutes after i've shut off the receiver. then inevitably turn red.


Level cal will indeed adjust each channel manually.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parapudaw* /forum/post/18641777
> 
> 
> Just finished skimming on the manual, page 56, saying HDMI-to-DVI is not guaranteed to work, oh well.
> 
> Couple of options I have on my mind now. Connect the cable box thru component, meaning I have to run 1 component from cablebox to receiver, then another component from receiver to TV. I think this is to much of a hassle.
> 
> 
> Stick with the current setup, cable box DVI directly to TV then just use audio out of TV to audio in of receiver.
> 
> 
> Or have an excuse to the wife to upgrade the cable box to an HDMI version which also has the PVR capabilities (yes!).



good to know, i aspired to setup a mac mini media server and plug it into the TV through DVI....


HDMI nice! sell her the fact that with HDMI it's one cable for sound and video and will make things neater


----------



## xiaonjohn

perhaps some of you saw my post above but i am having serious problems trying to use this 5300 with my blu-ray player. my other components seem to work fine, but when i switch to the blu-ray the screen starts to flicker with a colored snow. i bought a second blu ray player to test if that was the problem, i tried different cables, and different inputs, also i exchanged the onkyo unit itself so this is my second unit. onkyo cust service cant seem to help me, actually they don't even really respond.


tv is a samsung lnt5271f

blu-ray is a samsung bdc5500c

obviously onkyo ht5300


im really hoping someone here can help me because no one else seems to be able to. thanks in advance


UPDATE:

i just tried to set the blu-ray player to 1080i as suggested previously and that solved the problem, so what does that mean? is the receivers video processor at fault or something else?


----------



## mfro

What are everyones thoughts on Audyssey EQ? Do you leave it on or off?


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xiaonjohn* /forum/post/18642504
> 
> 
> i just tried to set the blu-ray player to 1080i as suggested previously and that solved the problem, so what does that mean? is the receivers video processor at fault or something else?












that sucks man. i have no idea why yours is tripping, someone else in this forum mentioned they had the same issue w/ a PS3 as well, but my fat PS3 works just fine. i smell something fishy.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18643502
> 
> 
> What are everyones thoughts on Audyssey EQ? Do you leave it on or off?



mine is off. the EQ roll off on the receiver is already bad enough.

lossless media doesn't need any of that EQ , and music is gonna suck no matter anyway.


----------



## madisonraj

guys ,


do you recommend this system for others ?


I am looking to buy a new HT.... not sure if need to buy a HTIB or buy separate.

My budget is ard $450 - $500


----------



## xported




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xiaonjohn* /forum/post/18642504
> 
> 
> perhaps some of you saw my post above but i am having serious problems trying to use this 5300 with my blu-ray player. my other components seem to work fine, but when i switch to the blu-ray the screen starts to flicker with a colored snow. i bought a second blu ray player to test if that was the problem, i tried different cables, and different inputs, also i exchanged the onkyo unit itself so this is my second unit. onkyo cust service cant seem to help me, actually they don't even really respond.
> 
> 
> tv is a samsung lnt5271f
> 
> blu-ray is a samsung bdc5500c
> 
> obviously onkyo ht5300
> 
> 
> im really hoping someone here can help me because no one else seems to be able to. thanks in advance
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> i just tried to set the blu-ray player to 1080i as suggested previously and that solved the problem, so what does that mean? is the receivers video processor at fault or something else?



I was having the same issue with my PS3. 1080p would not work, only 1080i. What I ended up doing was a hard reset on the Onkyo and it solved my problem.


----------



## LCDLP Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18637639
> 
> 
> Well I finally got my new system converted from 5.1 to 7.1 last night. At 5.1 I was impressed but after adding the extra 2 speakers, what a difference. Even though my rear surrounds are actually 15ft behind me. You now feel totally surrounded by sound. My test movie is "Saving Private Ryan", especially the D-Day beach scene. Its crazy to hear artillery coming in from behind you and landing on the side. Cool stuff.
> 
> So far I have left the speaker wire that came with the system with the exception of my 2 rear surrounds, I had ran 16 gauge in the walls when the house was being built. I seriously doubt my ears could tell the difference by switching out the 24 gauge wire.
> 
> 
> Any experts please weigh in on what they think and do.



Did you increase the DB for the rears, being so far back? How much?


----------



## LCDLP Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18643502
> 
> 
> What are everyones thoughts on Audyssey EQ? Do you leave it on or off?



I have it on -- the EQ, not the dynamic volume. Being as I have a house

to share with others, I can't have it blaring all the time.


----------



## Tolik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18640192
> 
> 
> Yes its a setting on the receiver, see page 40 in OM (HDMI Control - RIHD).
> 
> If this is set to On try turning this to Off. Note that this feature may also turn off Standby mode.




I turned off RIHD as it said in the manual but it still happens. I'm pretty sure its the STB since every time I switch inputs on the receiver the STB flashes some thing. I'm hoping I can find some type of fix for this.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolik* /forum/post/18644746
> 
> 
> I turned off RIHD as it said in the manual but it still happens. I'm pretty sure its the STB since every time I switch inputs on the receiver the STB flashes some thing. I'm hoping I can find some type of fix for this.



Is the STB power cord plugged into a Power Strip (Smart)? Where the STB completedly turns Off when other other equipments are turned Off.


Normally the STB should be in Standby mode when turned Off.


----------



## LCDLP Guy

Just an FYI, when I used the PLIIx Movie processing on Terminator Salvation last night -- it still registered on the display that it was using the DTS-HD signal.


----------



## venkidesh

I have a samsung c-6900 blu ray and onkyo 5300. I tried to bitstream DTS-HD to the onkyo 5300, but that is not working. Issue seems to be only with samsung. I connected a sony blu ray and it bitstreamed fine. Do guys have any inputs to fix the issue.? Contacted samsung tech support, but havent heard back anything(i didnt expected anything different also)


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madisonraj* /forum/post/18643768
> 
> 
> guys ,
> 
> 
> do you recommend this system for others ?
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy a new HT.... not sure if need to buy a HTIB or buy separate.
> 
> My budget is ard $450 - $500



if that's your budget you don't really have a choice for 7.1 HDMI 1.4. if i had to do it all over again, i wouldn't buy the Onkyo 5300. Music sounds terrible.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LCDLP Guy* /forum/post/18644944
> 
> 
> Just an FYI, when I used the PLIIx Movie processing on Terminator Salvation last night -- it still registered on the display that it was using the DTS-HD signal.



the receiver will display whatever signal is coming in.


----------



## Morac

I don't think I saw this answered yet, but what does the receiver do if you play back a 7.1 source and have it set up in "front high" mode?


----------



## takyon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18637067
> 
> 
> leave it in "direct" my friend. by doing so you are telling the receiver to be the PS3s ***** and letting the PS3 control what goes on what speaker and at which codec. this way you'll get all your lossless and HD codecs to do their thing. dont bother with bitstream unless you are insane and MUST see the the codec being used on your receivers display. letting the PS3 send the PCM is optimal.
> 
> 
> also, go into your video settings and turn off dynamic range. that will fix your "dialogue" issue in any mode. Dynamic range should be off unless you need some sort of compression. which the audyssey will execute at a better rate anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've reviewed this a few pages back saying that if you expect to sit back and listen to music on this HTiB you are going to be dissapointed. i've even put a pair of ushers as in the front and music still sounds terrible.
> 
> 
> i've run 3 diff versions of ipod and and 2 iPhone 3Gs and i have not had the clicking.
> 
> 
> i agree w/ you about the volume, but again it's only when listening to music. put a multichannel source in and you'll find that 50 is too loud. i played several video games and can't comfortably go past 55.
> 
> 
> lastly, you definitely want to put the provided speaker wire in the trash or recycle bin if you have a copper recycle in your town. with 30' you shouldn't need more than 16 gauge, but 14 gauge if you can afford the extra bucks.
> 
> 
> you'll find multichannel sources to be much more pleasing. earthshattering? not from this HTiB, but impressive nontheless. specially if you are upgrading from a receiver that doesn't do the HD audio.



I ordered the HT-S5300 from JR.com yesterday and I just saw your review about this system. Now I'm thinking that I should cancel my order. You mentioned that if you were to do it again then you would not buy the 5300. Can you suggest another HTiB under similar price range($500) which might be better.


----------



## GadgetFreeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xiaonjohn* /forum/post/18642504
> 
> 
> perhaps some of you saw my post above but i am having serious problems trying to use this 5300 with my blu-ray player. my other components seem to work fine, but when i switch to the blu-ray the screen starts to flicker with a colored snow. i bought a second blu ray player to test if that was the problem, i tried different cables, and different inputs, also i exchanged the onkyo unit itself so this is my second unit. onkyo cust service cant seem to help me, actually they don't even really respond.
> 
> 
> tv is a samsung lnt5271f
> 
> blu-ray is a samsung bdc5500c
> 
> obviously onkyo ht5300
> 
> 
> im really hoping someone here can help me because no one else seems to be able to. thanks in advance
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> i just tried to set the blu-ray player to 1080i as suggested previously and that solved the problem, so what does that mean? is the receivers video processor at fault or something else?




Xiaonjohn, I have had the same (or at least a similar) problem. When switching to my PS3 I get a white snow and/or white flashes at times (sometimes the whole screen, sometimes in wide horizontal "bars" across the screen). It doesn't happen all the time and I can't really predict when it will (although it seems to do it whenever I mess with the PS3 output settings). Here's the interesting thing, I have a replacement slim PS3 because the first one I bought did this all the time (as in dozens of times an hour) with my Oppo DV-910HD upconverting DVD player. And this was on a 40" Samsung. My current Onkyo setup is with a 52" Samsung with a different HDMI cable so the only common thread, I was thinking, was the PS3. Who knows. You've had this with two Onkyo HT-S5300s? Let me know if you find a solution.


----------



## GadgetFreeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *takyon* /forum/post/18648001
> 
> 
> I ordered the HT-S5300 from JR.com yesterday and I just saw your review about this system. Now I'm thinking that I should cancel my order. You mentioned that if you were to do it again then you would not buy the 5300. Can you suggest another HTiB under similar price range($500) which might be better.



I'd love your input on this question too, Pepelutivruski4! With my iPod dock clicking I can probably return my Onkyo w/o a problem. But I'm not sure if there's anything else in a nearby price range that I'll be happier with. I really like the look of the Onkyo and it's functionality... it's just the music :-/


6ave.com has some pretty good combo deals on a Denon AVR-1910 7.1 receiver and Klipsch HDT1000 speakers ($818). The Denon AVR-1610 5.1 receiver and Klipsch speaker combo is only $698. The combos save you a couple hundred bucks on a pretty killer setup. I assume that since Denon is in the receiver-making business and Klipsch is in the speaker-making business and with their reputations it would be a significantly better system. The also get great reviews. Anyone have any experience with either and know whether it's worth the extra three Benjamins?


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetFreeek* /forum/post/18648995
> 
> 
> I'd love your input on this question too, Pepelutivruski4! With my iPod dock clicking I can probably return my Onkyo w/o a problem. But I'm not sure if there's anything else in a nearby price range that I'll be happier with. I really like the look of the Onkyo and it's functionality... it's just the music :-/
> 
> 
> 6ave.com has some pretty good combo deals on a Denon AVR-1910 7.1 receiver and Klipsch HDT1000 speakers ($818). The Denon AVR-1610 5.1 receiver and Klipsch speaker combo is only $698. The combos save you a couple hundred bucks on a pretty killer setup. I assume that since Denon is in the receiver-making business and Klipsch is in the speaker-making business and with their reputations it would be a significantly better system. The also get great reviews. Anyone have any experience with either and know whether it's worth the extra three Benjamins?



i don't think there are any other HDMI 1.4 7.1 channel HTiBs for $500. i mentioned that on my last post. if you only have $500 and you gotta have 7.1 you're kinda stuck w/ this mediocre HTiB. i should clarify; it isn't the worst $500 i've ever spent, and movies and video games do sound great.


however, it's sad that for me to be SATISFIED with the 5300 i replaced the front speakers w/ Usher speakers which retail at about $750 for the pair.

and still, music is dissapointing. i should mention that i am an audiophile


i'm sure some people will be completely satisfied with what this HTiB can do, in fact some posters on this thread even used the 24guage speaker wire that came with the set... ouch...


very simple. you are paying $500 for a receiver, 7 speakers and 10" sub. you will get exactly what you pay for, and that does not include pleasant surprises from this package. The receiver is nothing short of an HDMI 1.4 switch with HD audio for me, and for some, it won't even work as that. on top of that, onkyo can't even help them.


if you want something nice. keep looking.


Denon is the name of the name of the game for consumer level receivers. and i've heard wonders from klipsch speakers, but it's still not $500.

if you have more than $500(i didn't) and want 7.1, don't waste your time with onkyo. if i didn't have these ushers, i'd more than likely be returning it.


----------



## rblatchley

I just finished my basement. Due to the positioning of walls, etc. I'm using in-ceiling speakers for my rears and surrounds (I know, not ideal, but it's what I can do with what I've got). I'm very interested in the HT-S5300 for the following reasons:


Price (~$450)

HDMI audio pass-through

Nice looking speakers (wood)

On-screen display


However, I'm concerned about some of the issues posted here:


Music sounds bad

Issues connecting to PS3

No automatic audyssey setup


So, I've been contemplating whether it's worth it to look at the HT-S9100 THX instead. I've seen it online for about $800. Obviously a bit more expensive and I'll only be using the front speakers and subwoofer.


So, is the HT-S9100 THX worth the difference in price? It's a year older, so I'm wondering if some of the advantages have been minimized?


Thanks.


----------



## st0nedpenguin

Quibbling about a $500 HTIB not being great for music playback seems a tad ridiculous.


----------



## pesoplaya

Just an FYI -- This can be had at J&R.com for approximately $377 after bing.com cash back (25% cash back). I think for that price, I can live with all of the shortcomings that have been posted here, especially since this will be my first home theater anything!


----------



## rblatchley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pesoplaya* /forum/post/18651921
> 
> 
> Just an FYI -- This can be had at J&R.com for approximately $377 after bing.com cash back (25% cash back). I think for that price, I can live with all of the shortcomings that have been posted here, especially since this will be my first home theater anything!



Wow - I think that sealed the deal for me. Thanks.


----------



## madisonraj

frys electronics is selling below 5.1 configuration for $400. Do you think is better than S5300 ?


receiver : Sony STRDH510

speakers: Polk Audio RM6750

no ipod dock


i am newbie.... looking for first HT


----------



## crazyrob425




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madisonraj* /forum/post/18652926
> 
> 
> frys electronics is selling below 5.1 configuration for $400. Do you think is better than S5300 ?
> 
> 
> receiver : Sony STRDH510
> 
> speakers: Polk Audio RM6750
> 
> no ipod dock
> 
> 
> i am newbie.... looking for first HT



Do yourself a favor and get an STR-DH700/710! It has a bit more features which will suit a newbie better for the long run. Having the microphone along to set-up of position is well worth it along cause other wise you will be spending money on a demo disc and SPL meter to properly set it up


I have a Polk RM6750 5.1 speaker set and I love it in my living room with my STR-dh700


----------



## jmoakk

Does anyone know of a set of speakers stands that will work for the front speakers on this unit? They are much bigger then I expected.


I currently have these

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


They worked ok for the surrounds but the front speakers are to big and heavy.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> i should mention that i am an audiophile



And yet you bought a $500 HTIB system?


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rblatchley* /forum/post/18650822
> 
> 
> 
> So, is the HT-S9100 THX worth the difference in price? It's a year older, so I'm wondering if some of the advantages have been minimized?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



from my short experience with onkyo and reading the unresolved issues rendering the unit useless to other posters, i would stay away from Onkyo altogether.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/18654006
> 
> 
> And yet you bought a $500 HTIB system?



thanks Mr Internet Warrior, for partially reading the post and showing us all that you like to belittle people with smaller budgets. what are you making up for? you can PM me if you'd like help.


----------



## mfro

I bought the Sanus B31b speaker stands for my HT-S5300 fronts. Looks great and only $35


----------



## mfro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madisonraj* /forum/post/18643768
> 
> 
> guys ,
> 
> 
> do you recommend this system for others ?
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy a new HT.... not sure if need to buy a HTIB or buy separate.
> 
> My budget is ard $450 - $500



I definitely recommend this system I am very impressed. I think music sounds fine also but that is not what i bought it for.


----------



## Morac

Music isn't great (especially lossless), but I found turning on the Audyssey Dynamic EQ settings helps. Supposedly the "Music Enhancer" will help with things like iPod music, but I didn't notice much of a difference.


Speaking of Audyssey, does it do anything if Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Level are both off? The "Audyssey" text appears on the receiver even if both settings are off. As long as "Audyssey" is turned on and the receiver isn't in "Direct" mode, the "Audyssey" text shows up (i.e. Audyssey is on).


According to Audyssey's web site :


> Quote:
> Audyssey EQ is our factory calibrated preset room correction solution. It is designed for systems that ship with their own speakers, such as 2.1 systems, Home Theater-in-a-Box (HTiB) systems, Table Radios or Televisions. Audyssey works directly with the manufacturers to precisely measure the systems' performance to simulate a typical room environment. Audyssey EQ removes much of the distortion caused by speaker enclosures and the typical room environment, producing improved sound.



What exactly do they consider a "typical room environment". Since does turning on "Audyssey" actually do any of the things it says on this system? It sounds like even if everything was set up correctly (speaker configurations, distances and levels (75 dB SPL according to the manual) all correct), it would only possibly work in the "typical room" that Audyssey tested with.


From what I've heard, any mode other than "Direct" mainly boosts the bass for 5.1 audio sources, usually too much so.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18654541
> 
> 
> from my short experience with onkyo and reading the unresolved issues rendering the unit useless to other posters, i would stay away from Onkyo altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Mr Internet Warrior, for partially reading the post and showing us all that you like to belittle people with smaller budgets. what are you making up for? you can PM me if you'd like help.



No need to PM, we can talk about it right here. I read your previous post.



> Quote:
> however, it's sad that for me to be SATISFIED with the 5300 i replaced the front speakers w/ Usher speakers which retail at about $750 for the pair.
> 
> and still, music is dissapointing. i should mention that i am an audiophile



Since you own some nice Usher speakers you know that the speakers in the Onkyo 5300 are poorly made and bad sounding. Why would you even buy that system? The receiver is fine but the speakers in this and pretty much all HTIB systems are the weak point. Onkyo has to cut corners somewhere to package a decent receiver with 7 speakers and a subwoofer to make it affordable.


The surrounds in that system are awful and very cheap. The front speakers are at least 2 way but they sound pretty poor too. Acceptable for HT use I guess, but as you found they leave you wanting much more for music.


If one is just starting out, this isn't a bad first purchase. But for someone who really appreciates audio like yourself I'd get a seperate receiver and a couple of speakers and build as I go.


----------



## afrogt

If someone is just starting out and wants better performance for $500 look at a discounted speaker system like this Jamo s413 and buy a seperate receiver. While not great speakers these Jamos will perform better than Onkyo HTIB speakers.

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/it..._c=site_search 


Then get yourself a receiver like the Denon 1610 which is on sale now under $300.
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/it...key_id=5262142 


Its not 7.1 like the 5300 but you'll appreciate it a lot more and it will be better sounding. Most people don't have the room to set up 7.1 properly so they'd be better off with a good 5.1 system than a poor implementation of 7.1.


----------



## LCDLP Guy

Well I've only watched a few movies thus far with it, but I'm loving the Onkyo. I'm not an "audiophile" by any means -- don't have the budget to be one -- but if I'm wholly satisified with this purchase. 7.1 for $500?


Onkyo has always had a reputation of producing a better receiver over their speakers. The general consensus is their receivers will outlast the speakers -- in the sense people can upgrade their speakers later and still have a receiver that will work well with them.


Maybe this HTIB is the exception, but I for one have been very happy with it.


----------



## jmoakk

mfro,


Did you mean the Sanus BF31b? How does the speaker attach to the stand? Thanks for the info, I'll probably get a pair.


----------



## Tolik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18644863
> 
> 
> Is the STB power cord plugged into a Power Strip (Smart)? Where the STB completedly turns Off when other other equipments are turned Off.
> 
> 
> Normally the STB should be in Standby mode when turned Off.



No I do not have a smart strip.


I tried this "test"... I turned off just (receiver and STB on) the TV and then turned it back on and the STB reset to 720p.


I emailed Onkyo support and they responded to do a reset. I did the reset, nothing changed. I emailed them back saying that and the above test. I just received a response to ship or drop off the unit at a local shop. WTF?!


----------



## jmoakk

So I setup the front hieght speakers. I should use the "PLIIz Height" listening mode correct?


----------



## GadgetFreeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pesoplaya* /forum/post/18651921
> 
> 
> Just an FYI -- This can be had at J&R.com for approximately $377 after bing.com cash back (25% cash back). I think for that price, I can live with all of the shortcomings that have been posted here, especially since this will be my first home theater anything!



Whoa! How'd you get the 25% Bing cashback? I only see 5%. What was the search you did that pulled up that link?


----------



## LCDLP Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmoakk* /forum/post/18660577
> 
> 
> So I setup the front hieght speakers. I should use the "PLIIz Height" listening mode correct?



Yes. I would've installed wire for these had I known about it before the room was built.


----------



## jmoakk

Awesome thanks!


Has anyone else noticed that the center speaker isn't very loud?


I'm also having trouble using a sound meter to calibrate the speakers. I need to turn the receiver volume up to about 60 before I can even get a 75dB rating on my sound meter. Then in order for the surrounds (5ft away from me) to match the center speaker (15ft away) I need to turn the surrounds to about +11db on the receiver while the center speaker is at +7dB.


This doesn't make sense because the surrounds are closer. I shouldn't need to make them louder then the center speaker, which is my end result. The surrounds end up being way to loud. Why is this? Is audyssey EQ and dynamic EQ throwing off my readings?


I was using the receivers test tones. I'll try a calibration disc next with EQ on and off. I know I don't need to use to sound meter to determine what sounds best to me. Its just odd how incorrect the meter seems to be.


----------



## afrogt

Sensitivity rating for your center speaker is 86db while the rating for your surrounds are 81db. Totally makes sense that you'd have to adjust the channel levels higher for the surrounds.


Output Sound Pressure Level -

Front 85 dB/W/m

Center 86 dB/W/m

Surround 81 dB/W/m

Surround Back 81 dB/W/m


----------



## jmoakk

Ok! That does make sense. Thanks for the info. Now I know its not because I was doing anything wrong.


----------



## GadgetFreeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetFreeek* /forum/post/18648946
> 
> 
> Xiaonjohn, I have had the same (or at least a similar) problem. When switching to my PS3 I get a white snow and/or white flashes at times (sometimes the whole screen, sometimes in wide horizontal "bars" across the screen). It doesn't happen all the time and I can't really predict when it will (although it seems to do it whenever I mess with the PS3 output settings). Here's the interesting thing, I have a replacement slim PS3 because the first one I bought did this all the time (as in dozens of times an hour) with my Oppo DV-910HD upconverting DVD player. And this was on a 40" Samsung. My current Onkyo setup is with a 52" Samsung with a different HDMI cable so the only common thread, I was thinking, was the PS3. Who knows. You've had this with two Onkyo HT-S5300s? Let me know if you find a solution.



So I did some troubleshooting to decifer what was causing the white bands flashing across the screen and white snow while using my PS3 through the Onkyo. Here's what I found:


1. It only appears to happen when the PS3 is set to output 1080p video

2. It does NOT happen when the PS3 is connected directly to my TV (Samsung LCD)

3. It does continue to happen even when another HDMI cable is used (different lengths but both from Monoprice... anyone ever had problems with their cables before? They've worked fine for me for years as far as I can tell but both of these are new)


So because of this and the loud, continuous clicking noise whenever the iPod/iPhone dock is used, this unit will be going back to Amazon. I very well may stick with Onkyo though (assuming a replacement unit fixes these two issues) because it is such a good bang for the buck and movies/gaming does sound great even if music does leave something to be desired. I'm also looking at the Denon AVR1910 which looks great and perhaps the Klipsch HDT1000 if I decide I want to drop the extra $$ on a system... please let me know your opinion if you have any knowledge about them. Thanks!


----------



## pesoplaya




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetFreeek* /forum/post/18660868
> 
> 
> Whoa! How'd you get the 25% Bing cashback? I only see 5%. What was the search you did that pulled up that link?




It might be gone now... the search term was "onkyo 9555" but it doesnt look like that is working anymore.


----------



## bbdt007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pesoplaya* /forum/post/18664171
> 
> 
> It might be gone now... the search term was "onkyo 9555" but it doesnt look like that is working anymore.



I got in on that deal May 17th. You did have to use bing.com and search for onkyo 9555 and then home theater systems after that. It was through J&R Music/computer world "jr.com" but they sold out. I found out about it through slickdeals. I was surprised I got in on this because the deal started as early as 5/15 but it was like only a couple people jumped on it. It was priced $499 then 25% cash back ($124.75) So it was net 374.25 and then only 2.95 for shipping. AND... I have confirmed shipping and it will be at my house tomorrow. I will let you know my thoughts on the sound when I get it hooked up. My buddy has the ht-s5100 (its like from a couple years ago) and he thinks its awesome. I cant imagine this version not being at least as good...


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/18656136
> 
> 
> No need to PM, we can talk about it right here. I read your previous post.



so you're a selective reader too? chase your tail some more.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmoakk* /forum/post/18662970
> 
> 
> Awesome thanks!
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the center speaker isn't very loud?



are u using a PS3?


----------



## jmoakk

No PS3



However, I've corrected the issue by turning OFF Audyssey & Dynamic EQ. With both features turned ON the bass and surrounds drown out the dialogue.


In my opinion turning on Audyssey & Dynamic EQ destroyed the speaker calibrations I've made using my sound meter. Even though Audyssey & Dynamic EQ didn't seem to effect my meter while playing the test tones. I can hear a huge rise in volume from the surrounds while watching cable or a bluray when Audyssey & Dynamic EQ are turned ON. Also the bass becomes very distorted and sounds unnatural.


I don't know if anyone will agree with me but turning OFF Audyssey & Dynamic EQ sounds better to my ears.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmoakk* /forum/post/18666662
> 
> 
> No PS3
> 
> 
> 
> However, I've corrected the issue by turning OFF Audyssey & Dynamic EQ. With both features turned ON the bass and surrounds drown out the dialogue.
> 
> 
> In my opinion turning on Audyssey & Dynamic EQ destroyed the speaker calibrations I've made using my sound meter. Even though Audyssey & Dynamic EQ didn't seem to effect my meter while playing the test tones. I can hear a huge rise in volume from the surrounds while watching cable or a bluray when Audyssey & Dynamic EQ are turned ON. Also the bass becomes very distorted and sounds unnatural.
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone will agree with me but turning OFF Audyssey & Dynamic EQ sounds better to my ears.



i actually agree with you wholeheartedly. turning any of the audyssey things on often causes phasing.


for those who don't know, phasing is just what jmoakk described; lower frequencies drowning out similar and polar frequencies before they can even get to your ear. in the case of the 5300 it often drowns out the frequencies in the 1k-2k which are frequencies that allow articulation of syllables. "ss st puh kuh"


it's bad enough the receiver has a deficiency in the 800-1k as it is. and it's why all music lacks energy and sounds terrible.


only reason i asked if you had a PS3 is cuz of the Dynamic Range setting they have, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## myron243

Several days ago I posted about audio drop outs on a some of my Bluray music videos. They had worked fine through my 605. I called Onkyo support. What a waste of time. He had no interest in hearing that the same BD player and the same disc played great through a 605. He wanted to tell me what I had probably done wrong. Dirty disc, bad HDMI cable, bad Panny, wrong mode, etc. Then told me to try optical. Why I asked. Because HDMI blah blah blah he said. I told him the disc had not been removed from the player between receiver change outs, the cable was the same one. When I told him I knew I was not the only one who had experienced this because I saw several problem posts on the forums and he interrupted before I could complete my sentence. Forums, he guffawed. Those are ********. Just a bunch of people giving their opinion he said. I've seen more problems solved and received better info myself on forums than I've gotten from Onkyo customer service tonight. Thank you for your time I said.


Well, I fixed the problem. Got an RMA from Amazon for a defective unit and set up for a refund. Amazon CSR emailed the prepaid UPS label while we were on the phone. I will continue to do business with Amazon.


Put my 605 back in the loop and I'm sitting here listening to Kansas - Know Place Like Home with nary a drop out. Yep, fixed it


----------



## hotshotmedic

i had some doubts after reading this particular forum while waiting for my HT-S5300 to arrive from electronicsforless.ca. I'm happy to report that after I got it all hooked up and tweaked that I am enjoying DVD's, Blu-rays, games and music with no issues what-so-ever. Movies sound thunderous and dialog sounds crisp, games have a new dimension of awesome as well. Playing BC2 made me smile from ear to ear, especially since I knew when i was being snuck up on and from what direction. I upgraded the speaker wire to 16g and i'm awaiting a banana plug order from monoprice.com. I experience no clicking sound when my iphone is seated in its cradle.

I have been experimenting with the various sound modes while watching movies and I keep coming back to setting my ps3 to lpcm and using the 'direct' setting on the receiver, everything sounds crisp and accurate. Overall I'm completely satisfied with this system, its more than enough for my needs and I think it sounds great. The speakers look and feel like quality products as well. I should mention that I'm no audiophile and can't quite afford to be. But I do know when something sounds good.


----------



## bbdt007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbdt007* /forum/post/18665762
> 
> 
> I got in on that deal May 17th. You did have to use bing.com and search for onkyo 9555 and then home theater systems after that. It was through J&R Music/computer world "jr.com" but they sold out. I found out about it through slickdeals. I was surprised I got in on this because the deal started as early as 5/15 but it was like only a couple people jumped on it. It was priced $499 then 25% cash back ($124.75) So it was net 374.25 and then only 2.95 for shipping. AND... I have confirmed shipping and it will be at my house tomorrow. I will let you know my thoughts on the sound when I get it hooked up. My buddy has the ht-s5100 (its like from a couple years ago) and he thinks its awesome. I cant imagine this version not being at least as good...



Okay, I got my system yesterday and hooked it up today. I think its great! I used the speaker wire it came with and did not read the manual yet. I just hooked it up to verify it works and planned to upgrade the wire later. Now, I decided to keep my old technics sb-a55 speakers as my front speakers and I used the onkyo fronts as my "highs". Even without tweaking any settings I am able to hear instruments in my favorite songs that I hadnt heard before. This system puts out plenty of sound. The sub is very large and I actually had to turn its independent volume knob down to prevent it from overhelming the other speakers. I havent tested any movies yet, but I can tell already I am going to be happy. Seriously, for $377 including shipping this was a no brainer. I bought it mostly for the receiver and sub. It was nice that the other speakers it came with upgraded my surrounds, but these two items are worth more than I paid even without considering the other speakers.


----------



## tiki240

now Im having problems too. while watching my Fios DVR (silver motorola model) it will cut out periodically and usually come back, but sometimes just the sound comes back and not the picture, other times the picture but not the sound, sometimes neither. then it will usually blank out again and bring both back.. no clue what the hell is wrong. anyone found a solution to this?


----------



## Morac

I have to say I have mixed feelings about the S5300. At times it sounds great, at other times it sounds like like I'm playing a sound file that's been overly compressed. I'm not sure why that is. At times I can't hear people speaking over the bass coming out of the center/front speakers (not the sub-woofer). It's like there's certain frequencies that those speakers can't output. Prior to using the S5300, I was using my TV's speakers which shouldn't be better than the ones that came with the S5300. I'm still waiting on delivery of 16-AWG speaker wiring so I'm using the wires that came in the box. I'm hoping the new wires help with this issue.


I've also noticed something strange about the on screen overlays (menu, volume, etc) when using HDMI. The on screen overlays won't display if the input video signal is 480i. The menu overlays work with 480p, 720p, 1080i and 1080p, but not 480i. The video is output correctly so it's passing the video through fine, it's just the overlays that don't work. The manual makes no mention of overlays not being supported with 480i video, then again the manual is horribly written so I can't trust that it's correct. I worked around this with my TiVo by setting it to convert all 480i signals to 480p.


One of the annoying things about using the receiver isn't technically the receiver's fault, but a side effect of using it. My TV (Sony Bravia) allows tweaking the video settings on a per input basis. This allowed me to have different settings for my PS3, TiVo, etc. Now that they are all going into the same input on the TV I can't do that which means I have to tweak the settings manually. I have to remember to put the TV in game mode when using the PS3.


----------



## wongnog

I bought 14 pairs of banana plugs a while back from monoprice during their last sale, but then read somewhere here that the speakers themselves all have spring clips and not binding posts. Is this true, do I have 7 pairs too many banana plugs?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wongnog* /forum/post/18675072
> 
> 
> I bought 14 pairs of banana plugs a while back from monoprice during their last sale, but then read somewhere here that the speakers themselves all have spring clips and not binding posts. Is this true, do I have 7 pairs too many banana plugs?



Yes this true, all speakers has Push-Type speaker terminals.


----------



## wongnog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18675177
> 
> 
> Yes this true, all speakers has Push-Type speaker terminals.



well guess I have some monoprice banana plugs for sale if anyone is interested...


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wongnog* /forum/post/18675187
> 
> 
> well guess I have some monoprice banana plugs for sale if anyone is interested...



Keep them, someday you may get the urgent need to upgrade the speakers







.


----------



## xiaonjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetFreeek* /forum/post/18663799
> 
> 
> So I did some troubleshooting to decifer what was causing the white bands flashing across the screen and white snow while using my PS3 through the Onkyo. Here's what I found:
> 
> 
> 1. It only appears to happen when the PS3 is set to output 1080p video
> 
> 2. It does NOT happen when the PS3 is connected directly to my TV (Samsung LCD)
> 
> 3. It does continue to happen even when another HDMI cable is used (different lengths but both from Monoprice... anyone ever had problems with their cables before? They've worked fine for me for years as far as I can tell but both of these are new)
> 
> 
> So because of this and the loud, continuous clicking noise whenever the iPod/iPhone dock is used, this unit will be going back to Amazon. I very well may stick with Onkyo though (assuming a replacement unit fixes these two issues) because it is such a good bang for the buck and movies/gaming does sound great even if music does leave something to be desired. I'm also looking at the Denon AVR1910 which looks great and perhaps the Klipsch HDT1000 if I decide I want to drop the extra $$ on a system... please let me know your opinion if you have any knowledge about them. Thanks!



based on my experience and the complete lack of onkyo to respond to my emails and my repeated phone calls i have decided to send my second non working unit back for good. instead have decided to go the separates route and just get a receiver and a set of fronts/center, i will never by another onkyo product, they have lost a customer for life.


----------



## xported

It's really disappointing to see all these complaints. I'm thinking about exchanging mine because of receiver not liking 1080p signals (Although mine has been accepting them fine for awhile now, but who knows how long that will last), and I've had a few instances where the sound drops out for a second or two. With the three previous receivers I have owned, I have never once had sound randomly dropout before.


For me, the sound quality is fine. I would be impressed with this system if I wasn't encountering these other glitches.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xiaonjohn* /forum/post/18676241
> 
> 
> i will never buy another onkyo product, they have lost a customer for life.



word up.

i'd be satisfied with this HTiB if it cost me $350 though.


----------



## darkaura

Ok, so the S5300 arrived today at the local store (by pre-order) and I already installed it in my room, not complete though, I will finish tomorrow.


However, already installed:

5.1 speakers, will see if can install the other 2 for 7.1

PS3 with HDMI


With the little test time, since I had to go to work, the system is working fine with the 60GB PS3 in 1080p, menu and the Avatar movie.


The settings from the PS3 is in bitstream for Blu-Ray, so the receiver decode the audio, no drop out, no black screen.


Tomorrow I will do a more complete test, also with the Tvix 6500A in HDMI, Wii and other stuff to see how it works.


----------



## tiki240

PRESS RELEASE BY ONKYO TODAY 5/25/2010 MODS MIGHT WANNA MAKE THIS A STICKY

http://www.us.onkyo.com/press_releases.cfm?id=185 



im calling tomorrow to report this exact problem along with the sound cutting out and video cutting out. as i type this i have a black screen and [email protected]$ked up sound (switched channels) and im just trying to watch TV!


----------



## tiki240

correction: it just flashed 480X720 and now i have a blue screen with no sound or picture... ONKYO really messed up with this one..


----------



## darkaura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiki240* /forum/post/18689294
> 
> 
> correction: it just flashed 480X720 and now i have a blue screen with no sound or picture... ONKYO really messed up with this one..



that's a error code? damn... I plan to buy a PC fan bigger than 120mm to put it on the top of the receiver, blowing up.


----------



## tiki240

i think it was telling me 720x480 resolution. which makes no sense since it should be 1080i/p


----------



## darkaura

Update 1:


Ok, I connected the Wii via component and RCA audio to the receiver. Played Super Mario Galaxy 2 for a while, no problems so far, the sound it's good too. Easy configuration.


Also, I tested the 60GB PS3 again with Avatar for more time, with HDMI, also testing different audio tracks, no problems so far, no black screen, 1080p. When changing the tracks, the receiver detects the correct audio format, this is done using bitstream.


All these tests took me some hours, the receiver is working fine for now. No hard reset needed.


However, it gets hot after while, but this is normal (as stated in the manual and the top sticker in the receiver). I will buy 2 PC fans to put them on top, one blowing down, the other blowing up.


I will try later some PS3 games, but these shouldn't have any problems, since most games only runs at 720p, taking less bandwidth.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiki240* /forum/post/18689267
> 
> 
> PRESS RELEASE BY ONKYO TODAY 5/25/2010 MODS MIGHT WANNA MAKE THIS A STICKY
> 
> http://www.us.onkyo.com/press_releases.cfm?id=185
> 
> 
> 
> im calling tomorrow to report this exact problem along with the sound cutting out and video cutting out. as i type this i have a black screen and [email protected]$ked up sound (switched channels) and im just trying to watch TV!



That doesn't mention if it affects "Direct" mode or not. I don't use "Multichannel" mode. Also how is one supposed to really tell if the surround speakers are reversing? Most of the time the surround speakers are outputting nearly the same thing.


I seem to have the opposite issues with this than others. For me it works fine, I haven't seen any video problems. The only issue I have is sound quality is poor at times.


----------



## tiki240




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18694265
> 
> 
> That doesn't mention if it affects "Direct" mode or not. I don't use "Multichannel" mode. Also how is one supposed to really tell if the surround speakers are reversing? Most of the time the surround speakers are outputting nearly the same thing.
> 
> 
> I seem to have the opposite issues with this than others. For me it works fine, I haven't seen any video problems. The only issue I have is sound quality is poor at times.



for me, i noticed it when the sound cut out, and then a car that was passing on the left of the screen came from my right side and gunshots fired off screen right came from the left.


----------



## xiaonjohn

just to update anyone who is interested i sent my second 5300 back and im glad to see it go. before it went i hooked up my new denon 2310 to the speakers and it worked perfectly out of the box 1080p signal and all. imagine that i product that works


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xiaonjohn* /forum/post/18694469
> 
> 
> just to update anyone who is interested i sent my second 5300 back and im glad to see it go. before it went i hooked up my new denon 2310 to the speakers and it worked perfectly out of the box 1080p signal and all. imagine that i product that works



cool!

i wish i could afford a denon. i'd return this thing in a heartbeat.

it started dropping out on me now.

does some weird flickery thing, and then eventually drops the video and audio for a second and comes back.

I'd normally say "it could be worse", but this thing wasn't free.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiki240* /forum/post/18694301
> 
> 
> for me, i noticed it when the sound cut out, and then a car that was passing on the left of the screen came from my right side and gunshots fired off screen right came from the left.



I just experienced this while in direct mode with a Blu-ray on my PS3 where a motorcycle should have came out the back left speaker, but came out the back right.


I checked to make sure it was wrong, by switching from linear PCM to bitstream which forced dolby digital 5.1. The surround audio swapped and was correct.


Anyone have any idea on how Onkyo plans to fix this? As far as I'm aware, there's no way to update the firmware.


----------



## hotshotmedic

^if anyone gets a reply of what they are going to do, let us know.


I haven't noticed this issue but will be doing some testing later. so far i haven't experienced some of the other things people are complaining about such as video/audio dropouts and clicking ipod dock.


----------



## Tolik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18695461
> 
> 
> I just experienced this while in direct mode with a Blu-ray on my PS3 where a motorcycle should have came out the back left speaker, but came out the back right.
> 
> 
> I checked to make sure it was wrong, by switching from linear PCM to bitstream which forced dolby digital 5.1. The surround audio swapped and was correct.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea on how Onkyo plans to fix this? As far as I'm aware, there's no way to update the firmware.



They will probably tell you to put the right speaker on the left and left one on the right. =)


Although I'm happy with my purchase (its my first HTiB) I emailed Onkyo support about an issue I'm having with video switching to 720p every time I turn the thing on with my STB. They responded telling me to take it to a repair shop in the city (NYC). I responded basically saying "really..." they never got back to me. I'm convinced its a "handshack" issue as eveyone has told me. I'm not exactly sure why i need to take the thing to a repair shop for them to tell me the same thing... Support never gave me a reason they just said take it there.


I was planning to purchase the Onkyo HTX-22HDX for my bedroom but now I'm thinking twice about it.


----------



## Tolik

Just called the authorized service center Onkyo support told me to bring the receiver to:


Technetron Electronic Inc.

36 East 29th Street

New York, NY 10016

212-725-8778 (Tel)


Told them the issue they said most likely they will need to replace the HDMI port and the minimum time it would take is 14 business days.

Not sure if its worth it. I'm going to test with another HDMI port just to verify its not the port, i never bothered to try it on another one.


For those that are having the issues with video drop out and such is it on every port?


----------



## Morac

I called Onkyo today and a person answered and gave me a ticket number and told me that the tech people would get in touch with me to schedule it to be brought into a service center. She didn't know the details since she's just phone support. She said they should get to me today, but she wasn't sure.


The closest service center according to their web site is about 90 miles away from where I live (Northwest of NYC) so I hope that I don't have to go there since I doubt they'll fix it while I wait so that would mean 2 trips.











Compared with Sony, who will actually send people out to your house to fix issues, Onkyo's support is very bad.


In this day and age, why wouldn't you provide a way to upgrade the firmware on a receiver at home? Unless this requires an actual hardware chip replacement.



Edit:


That's weird, I expanded the search on the web site from a 10 mile radius to 50 miles and it found a service center 35 miles from me. That's a bit better.


----------



## Morac

Okay I got a callback and was told to take it to an authorized Onkyo repair shop and bring the receiver, a shipping box (if I want it shipped back to me at no charge) and the purchase receipt. I then describe the problem to the repair place, they fix it (can take about 2 weeks) and they'll either ship it back free of charge (if I provided a box) or I'll have to pick it up. The warranty covers return shipping, but not pickup or ship to (which sucks).


It's not ideal since the closest repair shop is 45 minutes away and is only open till 5 PM Monday till Friday, but the alternative is to use a broken receiver.


----------



## XciteMe83

So the majority of the complaints about this set are because of compatibility issues???


What about the actual sound quality? Is this thing capable of good sound? Is it worth the $200 more than the 3300???


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XciteMe83* /forum/post/18697414
> 
> 
> So the majority of the complaints about this set are because of compatibility issues???
> 
> 
> What about the actual sound quality? Is this thing capable of good sound? Is it worth the $200 more than the 3300???



Sound quality is generally good, with some exceptions. I've played blu-rays (5.1 PCM) that sound great and others that sound not so great. Gaming (7.1/5.1 PCM) is pretty good. TV (dolby 5.1) is okay. Music (stereo) varies depends on the genre, some is good, some not.


Note if you mainly use Multichannel PCM, you'll need to get it serviced when you first get it to fix the swapped channel issue. I'm assuming at some point Onkyo will start shipping units that don't have this issue, but what's in stock out there now does. Repair process can be a pain in the butt depending on the service center location and responsiveness (the one near me won't answer the phone). So you might want to hold off buying this. I'm actually thinking of returning this to Amazon (have another week to decide) rather than go through the hassle of geting it serviced. There's also the fact that Amazon lowered the price by $40 compared to what I payed for it.


----------



## jmoakk

Why is everyone using PCM anyways? I have my BD60 set to bitstream and I'm not sure why I would even want to switch it. Not saying you shouldn't be able to use PCM if you wanted, I'm just curious. Is this a PS3 thing?


Is anyone without a PS3 having audio problems?


----------



## hotshotmedic

oh god. my surrounds are switched, just tested it on assassin's creed 2. as i move the camera when im near a sound source it can be heard going the wrong way in the rears. im in nova scotia, canada, im sure my service options will be much more limited...


oh and theres a backwards C in my serial number, how the f am i supposed to enter that?


confirmed to work properly in dolby or dts. lpcm multichan is screwed up.


----------



## tiki240

Im seriously considering cutting my losses and getting a different 7.1 reciever and calling it a day. having to call onkyo, go to a service center, get it "repaired", wait 14 days, and god forbid it STILL have issues, id rather drop the coin on a quality product this go-round. its obvious they arent going to refund my money so ill probably just buy a new reciever, get the onkyo fixed, and sell it by itself. theres NO WAY we shoulda had to deal with these issues out of the box.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmoakk* /forum/post/18698284
> 
> 
> Why is everyone using PCM anyways? I have my BD60 set to bitstream and I'm not sure why I would even want to switch it. Not saying you shouldn't be able to use PCM if you wanted, I'm just curious. Is this a PS3 thing?



The older PS3 models (non-slim) can't output HD audio in bitstream, only PCM. If you turn on bitstream in those models the PS3 can't do 7.1 audio and all 5.1 Dobly-HD and DTS-HD audio is compressed to dolby/dts 5.1 format. Also games are all in PCM and I don't think there's an option to change that to bitstream. So it is a problem affecting the PS3.


That said, it's not a PS3 thing since any input multichannel PCM source triggers the surround swap.


Speaking of which, I tried contacting my "local" authorized service center to get this fixed by calling their phone number. All I got was a message telling me that if I wanted to contact them I should Google their name to find their web site and use that to contact them. I filled out a warranty form on their web page and also sent them an email. I haven't heard back yet. If Onkyo hadn't listed the place as an "authorized" service center I would think they are running a shady business. The only other authorized centers are up near New York City which is twice the distance away. There's a regional center in that area as well. I'm not sure if that's better than a local center or not.


For those who have returned this to Amazon, how hard is it to do so? I have Prime if that makes a difference. My return window closes June 12th and I'm thinking it might be easier to simply return this and wait for something better. The only issue would be getting everything back in the 80 lb box and shipping it out.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotshotmedic* /forum/post/18698562
> 
> 
> oh and theres a backwards C in my serial number, how the f am i supposed to enter that?



The serial number appears to actually be the last 10 digits of the displayed serial number on the receiver. At least that's what Onkyo's web site displays after I registered. So you should be able to leave off the first 6 characters.


----------



## xported

Well, my surround speakers are officially switched when using PCM.







A very good movie to test it with is the first 15 or so seconds of 300. The production logo intros make very good use of the surround speakers. After the "WB" logo completely appears, you'll see a lightening strike on the left side of the screen and you'll hear a thunder clap coming from one of the surround speakers. Guess which side the thunder clap was on? The right side. Then, the next production logo has a beam of light moving towards you from the left to the right side. Eventually, the light passes you and you hear it from the rears. I heard it go from the right to the left, which is again, backwards. When I switched the surrounds on the receiver, the movie sounded the way it was supposed to. Now, I could keep it this way, but apparently (Haven't tried it yet, just going by others experiences), when using Bitstream the receiver works as it is supposed to. Since half of my devices don't have the option to Bitstream (My PS3 / HD DVD Player) this causes a big headache.


I'm probably going to return the unit. I don't know if I'll go for the same exact model or not. Does anyone having a unit working the way it is supposed to using PCM? How can this glitch even exist? It makes no sense to me.


----------



## jmoakk




> Quote:
> The older PS3 models (non-slim) can't output HD audio in bitstream, only PCM. If you turn on bitstream in those models the PS3 can't do 7.1 audio and all 5.1 Dobly-HD and DTS-HD audio is compressed to dolby/dts 5.1 format. Also games are all in PCM and I don't think there's an option to change that to bitstream. So it is a problem affecting the PS3.
> 
> 
> That said, it's not a PS3 thing since any input multichannel PCM source triggers the surround swap.



Thanks, is an Xbox360 effected in anyway?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmoakk* /forum/post/18699004
> 
> 
> Thanks, is an Xbox360 effected in anyway?



I don't have a 360, but according to the 360 help pages , the 360 supports the following output formats:


Stereo PCM, 16-bit, 48 kilohertz (kHz)

Dolby Digital ® 5.1 channel digital audio, 48kHz

THX 5.1 channel digital audio, 48kHz

WMA Pro

Digital Theatre Surround (DTS) 5.1


I think THX 5.1 is multichannel PCM so the 360 might be affected, but since the 360 can't do 5.1 or 7.1 HD audio, you can simply set the 360 to output Dolby Digital or DTS sound to work around the issue.


Note, this can technically be done with the PS3 as well by overriding the HDMI audio settings, but then you lose the 5.1 and 7.1 HD audio formats and get stuck with Dolby Digital and DTS. Basically you turn Blu-Ray audio into DVD audio. Also a number of PS3 games support 7.1 audio and even for those that don't the PS3 still outputs 7.1 LPCM (though no sounds comes from back speakers).


Second note, the PS3 slim can output Dolby-TrueHD and DTS-HD if bitstream is selected, which doesn't have this problem. I think it still prefers LPCM for games though. I'm not sure if it will used Dobly TrueHD or DTS HD if LPCM is disabled in the settings.



I'm not sure how Onkyo could even miss this problem in testing. Which makes me think they didn't test. From my understanding of the fix to the problem, it's not simply a firmware update, it's actually considered a repair. That means a circuit board or chips are being replaced.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xported* /forum/post/18698843
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to return the unit. I don't know if I'll go for the same exact model or not. Does anyone having a unit working the way it is supposed to using PCM? How can this glitch even exist? It makes no sense to me.



It likely affects all HT-S5300s sold up to this point. I've been using it for weeks and didn't notice the problem since it only shows up with Multichannel PCM.


My guess is that Onkyo will fix the problem in newly manufactured receivers. The problem though is that who knows how long it will take for the old inventory to sell out. Also even if you wait a while, there's always the possibility you could end up with a return that has the flaw.


I agree that it makes no sense that this is even a problem. It basically shows that Onkyo never tested the receiver with a LPCM source.


I've decided that if I don't hear back from the service center by the weekend (basically by 5 PM tomorrow), I'm going to return this. It's a shame because I doubt I'll find anything close to the bang for the buck that this system provides, but I don't want the return window to close while waiting for a repair.


----------



## xported




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18698785
> 
> 
> For those who have returned this to Amazon, how hard is it to do so? I have Prime if that makes a difference. My return window closes June 12th and I'm thinking it might be easier to simply return this and wait for something better. The only issue would be getting everything back in the 80 lb box and shipping it out.



I just setup the return. It's done completely through their website. Once you are done, it gives you a UPS Label. You can either elect to drop it off or have them come pick it up. I'm going to drop it off. Now the hard part... figuring out how to put it all back in that box.


----------



## Morac

After reading the reviews of the nearest authorized repair center I'm heavily leaning to doing a return. It's a shame because the unit was growing on me, but not being able to handle surround sound playback correctly is a deal breaker. I'd even bring it to one of the other repair places up near NYC, if I knew I'd get it back working in a reasonable amount of time.


If Onkyo cared about their customers they would ship a new receiver out with a box to ship back the defective one.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4

If Onkyo cared about their customers, they wouldn't have released such a piece of ****.


i haven't had too many or any problems outside of it not meeting my audiophile needs, but that's what i get for $500 and i can't say i'm too suprised for the $500 i spent.


if i were in any of your shoes with the channels switched or cutting out impeding the experience i'd have returned it light years ago.


----------



## Tolik

Whats the easiest way I can test if my receiver has the issue of the reversed surround sound?


Can someone clarify what settings the receiver and the playback device needs to be on to test if the problem exists.


I have an STB, Wii and a DVD player hooked up.


----------



## arpstorm

Hello all, first time poster here.


I purchased the HT-S5300 last week and the local RC Willey delivered it earlier this week along with a couple pieces of furniture. I set everything up and initially I was very happy with it.


But, yesterday I was watching some recorded shows on my DirecTV HDDVR and noticed the audio cutting out for a second here and there. Since it's happening during a recorded show I was able to rewind a few seconds and it repeats the drop out at the same point every time it plays. When it drops out the receiver makes that "click" sound that you hear when you switch the listening mode from DD to PLIIz, but the receiver display actually blanks out except for the "CBL"... even the HDMI light goes out for a second, and then it comes back. Only the audio drops though, video is constant. I've swapped HDMI cables and tried using a different HDMI IN on the receiver, issue persists. It's happened with multiple recordings.


I've watched a few BD movies on my PS3 (non-slim 40GB) and while I do have the swapped surround issue with LPCM, the audio hasn't dropped at all with the PS3 yet.


I'm not happy about the swapped surround issue, but I don't want to blame the audio dropouts on the receiver if it's a problem solely with the source material.


Has anyone else experienced the audio dropouts with their DirecTV DVR?


----------



## xported




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arpstorm* /forum/post/18702088
> 
> 
> Hello all, first time poster here.
> 
> 
> I purchased the HT-S5300 last week and the local RC Willey delivered it earlier this week along with a couple pieces of furniture. I set everything up and initially I was very happy with it.
> 
> 
> But, yesterday I was watching some recorded shows on my DirecTV HDDVR and noticed the audio cutting out for a second here and there. Since it's happening during a recorded show I was able to rewind a few seconds and it repeats the drop out at the same point every time it plays. When it drops out the receiver makes that "click" sound that you hear when you switch the listening mode from DD to PLIIz, but the receiver display actually blanks out except for the "CBL"... even the HDMI light goes out for a second, and then it comes back. Only the audio drops though, video is constant. I've swapped HDMI cables and tried using a different HDMI IN on the receiver, issue persists. It's happened with multiple recordings.
> 
> 
> I've watched a few BD movies on my PS3 (non-slim 40GB) and while I do have the swapped surround issue with LPCM, the audio hasn't dropped at all with the PS3 yet.
> 
> 
> I'm not happy about the swapped surround issue, but I don't want to blame the audio dropouts on the receiver if it's a problem solely with the source material.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced the audio dropouts with their DirecTV DVR?



I never hooked my DirectTV DVR up to my receiver, but I have heard that it could be a DirectTV issue. There were some people talking about it in the comments of a review on Amazon I was reading regarding this HTiB. I'm leaning towards a DirectTV issue since you were able to reproduce the issue at the same point in the video.


----------



## sakshaug007

i was interested in this htib for the hdmi 1.4 support but i wasn't sure if it will support passthrough of 4096 x 2160 resolution video at 24fps. this is the feature i look most forward to for 1.4 (i don't really care about 3D). does anyone know?


----------



## dxgonza

Hey everyone, getting my HT-S5300 delivered today, and I am very excited. I am however somewhat concerned regarding the PCM issue, but don't think it will affect me as i will have it hooked up to XBOX 360 and upscale dvd player. I take it switching the wires is not a recommended fix?


----------



## dxgonza

One other question for all the av guru's out there... As mentioned before, i'm only hooking this receiver up to an XBOX and DVD player (TV of course). I do plan on buying a blueray player at some point in the future. What impact will this issue have on my usage based on what i'm using and plan to? Also is this PCM thing more of a thing of the past or is it going to be in most future components? Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## darkaura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dxgonza* /forum/post/18702356
> 
> 
> One other question for all the av guru's out there... As mentioned before, i'm only hooking this receiver up to an XBOX and DVD player (TV of course). I do plan on buying a blueray player at some point in the future. What impact will this issue have on my usage based on what i'm using and plan to? Also is this PCM thing more of a thing of the past or is it going to be in most future components? Thanks in advance for any assistance!



The swapping issue is for the multichannel PCM, if you have a device like a non-slim PS3 or player that don't output all HD Dolby and HD DTS formats in bitstream, you have to use PCM to enjoy the HD audio, but the receiver "may" swap the surround channels.


If you use "bitstream", you should be fine.


When buying a blu-ray player, like your case, make sure it outputs bitstream for HD audio, all or near all new models should have that.


Lot of people having issues with the PS3, it's because non-slim PS3's can't output HD audio in bitstream, only basic Dolby and DTS, but with this S5300, you would want to enjoy HD audio, right? so the other way is to use PCM.


If you have a slim PS3, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Morac

I contacted Onkyo's customer support department (201-785-2600 option 4) to complain today and ended up speaking to the same person I spoke to yesterday and he told me that Onkyo's direction on how to handle the surround speaker swap issue has changed.


They are now telling people having the problem to FAX a copy of their sales receipt, name, address, phone number and problem description to Onkyo's customer regional support department and they will ship out a box, packing material and a pre-paid UPS shipping label. Send the receiver to Onkyo's regional support center, they'll fix it and return it within 10 days (not including transit time).


Apparently this just came down the wire, because I was told that I was the first person that they gave this new information to.


I was also informed that they know exactly how to fix this specific problem and that it's being fixed in new units that are being manufactured.


This is a lot easier than driving to shady local support place and is more on par with recalls for other electronics products (eg: Xbox 360).


I'm now moving back to having this unit repaired rather than returned, especially after watching TV last night (dolby-digital). I have never experienced cut-outs (I don't have Direct TV) so for me, other than the speaker swap it's a perfect match.


----------



## hotshotmedic

thats good news Morac, I emailed Onkyo today and got a reply but I was told they needed more information about what is happening. In the initial email I basically stated that my system was swapping the surrounds as described in their press release. So I replied to that email with a detailed description of what is happening. Hopefully I will get similar treatment being from Canada and all.


As for the audio drop out issue, I have never experienced it on my ps3 while watching blu-rays or playing games, I have noticed it on my Motorola PVR from my cable company (Eastlink), *however*, this was happening prior to receiving this onkyo unit and happens to several of my friends as well. The audio only cuts out on HD channels, not SD. As far as I can tell, its not an audio hardware issue but a Cable/Sat company issue.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolik* /forum/post/18701538
> 
> 
> Whats the easiest way I can test if my receiver has the issue of the reversed surround sound?
> 
> 
> Can someone clarify what settings the receiver and the playback device needs to be on to test if the problem exists.
> 
> 
> I have an STB, Wii and a DVD player hooked up.



If you have the HT-S5300, it almost certainly has the defect. Whether or not you can test for it depends on your setup. To experience it you need to be using HDMI for audio and your source device needs to be outputting Multichannel PCM (LPCM). The Wii does not and most STB's don't either. My guess is that most DVD players don't either. The easiest way to test is with a PS3 or Blu-Ray player set to PCM. If you don't have any of these, then you don't really have to worry about it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arpstorm* /forum/post/18702088
> 
> 
> I'm not happy about the swapped surround issue, but I don't want to blame the audio dropouts on the receiver if it's a problem solely with the source material.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced the audio dropouts with their DirecTV DVR?



Like xported said, someone on the Amazon site was complaining of the same problem with Direct TV. Someone pointed out that there was a number of people reporting drop out issues with Direct TV and a wide variety of devices. I'm assuming the drop outs go away by bypassing the receiver and connecting the HDMI cable directly to the TV? Also have you tried switching from HDMI to optical?


I can almost guarantee that the drop outs are not related to the audio swap issue.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dxgonza* /forum/post/18702324
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, getting my HT-S5300 delivered today, and I am very excited. I am however somewhat concerned regarding the PCM issue, but don't think it will affect me as i will have it hooked up to XBOX 360 and upscale dvd player. I take it switching the wires is not a recommended fix?



Swapping the wires would be a good work around, if all you used was PCM. Since only PCM is swapped though, if you swapped the speaker wires then all bitstreamed audio (dolby digital, dts, etc) would be wrong. You could theoretically swap the speaker wires back and forth when switching modes, but that would be a PITA.


If you buy a Blu-ray player in the future you shouldn't have a problem for the reason darkaura specified.


----------



## xported




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18702553
> 
> 
> I contacted Onkyo's customer support department (201-785-2600 option 4) to complain today and ended up speaking to the same person I spoke to yesterday and he told me that Onkyo's direction on how to handle the surround speaker swap issue has changed.
> 
> 
> They are now telling people having the problem to FAX a copy of their sales receipt, name, address, phone number and problem description to Onkyo's customer regional support department and they will ship out a box, packing material and a pre-paid UPS shipping label. Send the receiver to Onkyo's regional support center, they'll fix it and return it within 10 days (not including transit time).
> 
> 
> Apparently this just came down the wire, because I was told that I was the first person that they gave this new information to.
> 
> 
> I was also informed that they know exactly how to fix this specific problem and that it's being fixed in new units that are being manufactured.
> 
> 
> This is a lot easier than driving to shady local support place and is more on par with recalls for other electronics products (eg: Xbox 360).
> 
> 
> I'm now moving back to having this unit repaired rather than returned, especially after watching TV last night (dolby-digital). I have never experienced cut-outs (I don't have Direct TV) so for me, other than the speaker swap it's a perfect match.



About time! I already setup my return and purchased the Onkyo TX-SR608 receiver and a set of speakers. It ended up costing a little extra but hopefully this will just work right out of the box like it's supposed to. Hope all works out for you.


----------



## Morac

One more thing tipping me towards keeping this. I had been a bit annoyed that Amazon dropped the price $30 about a week after I bought it. Their site says they don't post-price match, but considering that I could simply return it, get a full refund and buy it at the cheaper price, I figured I'd call them and sure enough they refunded me the difference (apparently they post match themselves if it's more than a $20 difference).










I also told them about the service notice with the HT-S5300 and when I mentioned the repair process and how I wouldn't be able to return it if the repair failed since by the time I got it back I'd be past the return window, I was told that they'd make a note on my account. That way they could make an exception to the 30 day window if need be.


So if you bought from Amazon (especially if you are within your return window period and paid more than the current $469 price), it wouldn't hurt to give them a call.



Because of Onkyo's new repair process and Amazon's positive attitude, I've decided to go with the repair route rather than a return. I FAXed my info to Onkyo and called back the guy I spoke to at Onkyo (who was nice enough to give me his extension) and I was told that he got my FAX and that my box would be sent out on Tuesday (Monday is Memorial Day).


----------



## CrazyMYKL

As the title suggests, I do not get the surrounds swapped in multichannel mode, so some receivers do not have this issue. Tested with Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction (PS3).


----------



## dxgonza

Thank you Darkaura and Morac for your timely advice. Getting off work in 5 minutes, then jetting home to setup this beast! I hope that I'm one of the lucky few who get the receiver without the issue but if it's there, it sounds like it'll be a non-issue in my situation, and if it becomes an issue, i have 2 years to get on Onkyo about it. First time on this forum, must say you guys rock!


----------



## jmoakk

Well everything was going great until today. The audio keeps dropping out on my Blurays. I'm using a Panasonic BD60 set to bitstream. I've tried more then one movie and still get drop outs.


Anyone else having audio drop outs? This issue has only come up while watching a bluray. DVR & 360 have been working fine.


----------



## jmoakk

Well I decided to box the unit up and send it back to Amazon. Now my search for a new system starts again.


----------



## bbdt007

I just bought a sony bd-s360 blu ray player and hooked it up to my ht-s5300. I had no problems. I tested it with Avatar and thought it sounded great! It reinforced my being happy with this purchase.


----------



## maxjive

I've noticed that the HDMI (1080i/720p/480p/480i) picture quality looks better with a direct connect from the cable/sat box to my tv (Samsung LN55C650) than through the receiver. Anyone else notice this?


Two observations

1. There seems to be some noise around letters and in solid color areas, especially dark.


2. Channels (480i/480p) that I normally have to force into 4:3 on my TV (because the default is stretch on my CableBox and TV), is already done for me through the receiver and I didn't set that up, which leads me to believe that it's performing some sort of video processing.


Does the HT-S5300 do anything to the video? I couldn't find any settings in the manual at all.


Thanks


----------



## Pepelutivruski4

30 days and still my only complain is the ****** music... and even then i think my amp is breaking down... maybe i'll be good to go in another month?


my video doesn't change from direct or receiver personally. not that it should matter, but i'm running HDMI 1.4 from PS3 to receiver and HDMI 1.4 to the TV


also, I called amazon and they wouldn't price match for me







they pretty much told me to kiss their a$s with that self price match lol. i was even ready to buy a pair of movies with the $30 i'd have gotten back


----------



## darkaura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18710699
> 
> 
> 30 days and still my only complain is the ****** music... and even then i think my amp is breaking down... maybe i'll be good to go in another month?
> 
> 
> my video doesn't change from direct or receiver personally. not that it should matter, but i'm running HDMI 1.4 from PS3 to receiver and HDMI 1.4 to the TV
> 
> 
> also, I called amazon and they wouldn't price match for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they pretty much told me to kiss their a$s with that self price match lol. i was even ready to buy a pair of movies with the $30 i'd have gotten back



What do you mean by "my amp is breaking down"?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18710699
> 
> 
> also, I called amazon and they wouldn't price match for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they pretty much told me to kiss their a$s with that self price match lol. i was even ready to buy a pair of movies with the $30 i'd have gotten back



Were you passed the 30 day return period? If so that might be why.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkaura* /forum/post/18710729
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "my amp is breaking down"?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18710884
> 
> 
> Were you passed the 30 day return period? If so that might be why.



i'm sorry, i meant to say breaking IN. i must have made you guys sweat... sorry about that.


anywho my PCM channels are switched for sure. i could swear they weren't before because i've tested it with other movies and a few other games, but FF13 has proven me so. i'm gonna be on the lookout for this. more attentive that is.


----------



## hotshotmedic

i wrote to Onkyo and they said they would get someone to contact me on Tuesday regarding the pcm multichan rear surround swap issue. If I don't get a call or email on Tuesday I'll call them directly on Wednesday. In the mean time I'm still enjoying this htib via bitstream. I turned off all of the sound options in the ps3 menu except 2 chan pcm, dolby digital and dts, this has been forcing my receiver to do the converting.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotshotmedic* /forum/post/18711211
> 
> 
> I turned off all of the sound options in the ps3 menu except 2 chan pcm, dolby digital and dts, this has been forcing my receiver to do the converting.



Just a heads up about that. This works for games as is, but if you watch a DVD or Blu-Ray set to dolby digital with this setup and have the PS3 set to linear PCM it will output stereo PCM. You'd still need to set playback to bitstream in this case.


----------



## LCDLP Guy

I've noticed between turning it off and on, that it DOES amplify both the sub, and the surrounds, when on.


Playing the same section of a film clip it is clearly noticeable. Maybe the processing really does equalize the film's soundtrack to play as intended.


All I know is, it produces a fuller overall sound when having it on.


----------



## hotshotmedic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18711640
> 
> 
> Just a heads up about that. This works for games as is, but if you watch a DVD or Blu-Ray set to dolby digital with this setup and have the PS3 set to linear PCM it will output stereo PCM. You'd still need to set playback to bitstream in this case.



which i did in the 'video settings' menu on my ps3. this displays dolby d or dts on my receiver when playing dvd's or blu rays. i don't have my side surrounds hooked up yet, so this is fine with me until onkyo fixes it.


----------



## Tolik

I just watched a movie on HBO and the sound cuts out every like 40 min. or so. Only for a split second but noticeable. It happened a lot during the end of the movie (the credits)


Watching TV for the past couple hours nothing no cut-outs at all. Weird. This is the first time this happened. I've watched HBO before.


What could have caused this?


----------



## parapudaw

Anyone experiencing dropping audio from the sub?


----------



## tiki240

******UPDATE********* I spoke with a high level onkyo tech today. we spent about 40 mins going over all the components, wiring, swapping out HDMI cables, eliminating problems. I still have the swapped speaker issue, but ONKYO is fixing this free.


FOR ALL THOSE OF YOU WITH AUDIO DROP-OUTS AND VIDEO DROP OUTS AND HANDSHAKING PROBLEMS------


After buying another receiver (sony) (2010 model) and hooking it up. everything worked fine. I called sony support to tell them about my ONKYO problem. the guy told me there has been ALOT of compatibility issues with the new HTS5300 HTiB (alot of his friends had that system) and so we chatted for another few mins on possible solutions.


I then went on to contact samsung (my TV brand) about the "well known compatibility issues:" they went on to tell me that most providers using the 7100 and 6200 motorola set top boxes have HDMI issues. I asked what the fix was for this and they told me that the best thing to do was check for a firmware upgrade as all 2010 model samsungs seem to be having zero problems with handshaking. ( I have a LN55B640 ) 2009 MODEL. so, i checked, and sure enough there was a firmware upgrade. I installed it and BOOM no more handshaking problems. FOR NOW. so, if you have a sony, or Sammy TV that isnt the 2010 model, check your manufacturers website for firmware upgrades. this solved my problem for now. however my reciever is still going back for the swapped audio.


GOOD LUCK


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parapudaw* /forum/post/18721170
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing dropping audio from the sub?



that never



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiki240* /forum/post/18723170
> 
> 
> ******UPDATE********* I spoke with a high level onkyo tech today. we spent about 40 mins going over all the components, wiring, swapping out HDMI cables, eliminating problems. I still have the swapped speaker issue, but ONKYO is fixing this free.
> 
> 
> FOR ALL THOSE OF YOU WITH AUDIO DROP-OUTS AND VIDEO DROP OUTS AND HANDSHAKING PROBLEMS------
> 
> 
> After buying another receiver (sony) (2010 model) and hooking it up. everything worked fine. I called sony support to tell them about my ONKYO problem. the guy told me there has been ALOT of compatibility issues with the new HTS5300 HTiB (alot of his friends had that system) and so we chatted for another few mins on possible solutions.
> 
> 
> I then went on to contact samsung (my TV brand) about the "well known compatibility issues:" they went on to tell me that most providers using the 7100 and 6200 motorola set top boxes have HDMI issues. I asked what the fix was for this and they told me that the best thing to do was check for a firmware upgrade as all 2010 model samsungs seem to be having zero problems with handshaking. ( I have a LN55B640 ) 2009 MODEL. so, i checked, and sure enough there was a firmware upgrade. I installed it and BOOM no more handshaking problems. FOR NOW. so, if you have a sony, or Sammy TV that isnt the 2010 model, check your manufacturers website for firmware upgrades. this solved my problem for now. however my reciever is still going back for the swapped audio.
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK



PS3 is always on current firmware for me and i get the switching of the surround on FF13. i also only get drop outs from that game, no other games, no other movies i've played so far.


----------



## pjhart

I own the Sammy HL67A750 LED DLP TV which is no longer made (only 1.5 years old) so I guess I'm probably out of luck with regard to firmware updates. I did get a blank screen watching Avatar (blu-ray) for a couple seconds midstream (with continuous audio) but nothing else the rest of the movie via slim PS3. The TV wasn't recognizing any signal when I first hooked it up in HDMI port 1 so moved it to port 2 and it worked fine until I got the blank screen for a second 40 minutes into Avatar. Watched a regular DVD movie the previous night with no issues and played a PS3 game at 1080P with no issues. I'm guessing I'll need to return it as I don't want it to be going blank whenever it feels like it. Sounded great during Avatar, however. Any chance Onkyo will be providing a firmware update for this or do we need to rely on our TV providers for the update (which puts me out of luck)?


Thanks.


----------



## maxjive

It would be great if they could upgrade the firmware, although I don't see any interface (ethernet/USB/etc.) that would make this possible. Maybe a tech could do it through the Universal Port?


----------



## Pepelutivruski4

if someone from Onkyo came to my house i deserve to punch them in the face first. then he can make my receiver work like it's supposed to.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiki240* /forum/post/18723170
> 
> 
> After buying another receiver (sony) (2010 model) and hooking it up. everything worked fine. I called sony support to tell them about my ONKYO problem. the guy told me there has been ALOT of compatibility issues with the new HTS5300 HTiB (alot of his friends had that system) and so we chatted for another few mins on possible solutions.



I'm not sure why you'd be calling Sony support to complain about problems with an ONKYO product, especially when you said your Sony receiver was working fine. I'm also not sure how reliable the advice from Sony (a competitor of ONKYO) on what problems the ONKYO receiver may or may not have is.


Personally I've heard the receiver drop out once for a second since I've had it, but that could have been a problem in TV stream I was watching.


I'm still waiting on my repair box that ONKYO was supposed to ship out to me on Tuesday. Hopefully it comes today.


----------



## tiki240

update 2. aftger working all last night and most of today. the handshaking issues are back. it definitely lies between the receiver and TV. no settings have changed, but now every 3 mins or so the hdmi connection dies out and goes "no signal" then the audio will come back then the video.... frustrating.


----------



## darkaura

Changing the topic a little, I installed a 140mm PC fan on top of the receiver, now after use, the top doesn't even feel hot (all top area), only warm at most, even at high volume.


After more tests and normal use, no problems so far since day 1.


----------



## ricomambo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkaura* /forum/post/18728276
> 
> 
> Changing the topic a little, I installed a 140mm PC fan on top of the receiver, now after use, the top doesn't even feel hot (all top area), only warm at most, even at high volume.
> 
> 
> After more tests and normal use, no problems so far since day 1.



what's the orientation of your fan? as an exhaust or intake? thanks..


----------



## darkaura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricomambo* /forum/post/18728549
> 
> 
> what's the orientation of your fan? as an exhaust or intake? thanks..



Currently, as a exhaust.


I have another one, in fact, I ordered 2 of the same, but right now using one as exhaust. I was planning to use the other one as intake, but then noticed that was not necessary and since a 140mm is bigger, only 1 is doing the job very good.


----------



## Tolik

How are you feeding power to the fan?


----------



## Tulpa

I have a home built fan that is spliced into a wall-wart. Mine hooks into my receiver since it has an AC outlet, but most newer receivers don't have these. They do make power strips with outlets that power on when certain components kick in, and the fan can attach to one of those so it's not blowing all the time.


----------



## maxjive

I'm not sure if there's an order to turning the home theater on, but I turn on TV first, then Cable/Sat, then HT-S5300. When I turned on Onkyo first, I would occasionally get handshaking problems, but I'm not sure if this had to do with the order or if it was just a strange event. My mother-in-law left the receiver on and turned everything else off...I came home 2 hours later and not knowing the receiver was on, turned on the TV and Cable box and saw a purple/blue screen flickering between white noise and the program of interest. The only way I could fix this was unplugging and re-plugging in the HDMI cables and turning everything on in the aforementioned "correct" order.


Does anyone know if there is a correct order? I'm new to the whole HDMI thing.


----------



## darkaura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolik* /forum/post/18729096
> 
> 
> How are you feeding power to the fan?



Using a special 4-pin molex AC adapter, no need for cutting cables.


Like this:
http://www.amazon.com/110v-4pin-mole...5671815&sr=8-1 


You can hook up to 5 fans on it I think... currently I have 4 connected, the other ones are in the back of the cabinet.


----------



## arock10

I ordered the hts5300 after reading about 70% of this thread, but canceled my order after reading the other 30%







I have a fat ps3 and the audio swap would just be retarded trying to play video games or watching movies.


So is this all of their models or just the receiver that ships with this specific htib? What model is the receiver just on its own (I'm assuming they sell it seperately). Should I just wait for a them to fix things on their end and then buy or is there another 7.1 that can be put together any where remotely close to the price without all the bugs?


Also, I know this is the 5300 thread, but does the 3300 have any of these same issues?


----------



## Tulpa

The equivalent standalone receiver is the Onkyo TX-SR508. You can browse the receiver forum to get the skinny. It most likely has its own thread there.


You can try Yamaha, but I don't think they sell 7.1 systems. You MIGHT find a 5.1 speaker package and pick up two extra speakers, and probably come out with a better overall system, but it would probably be higher than the 5300's lowest price. It wouldn't hurt to shop around, though.


----------



## mfro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmoakk* /forum/post/18657292
> 
> 
> mfro,
> 
> 
> Did you mean the Sanus BF31b? How does the speaker attach to the stand? Thanks for the info, I'll probably get a pair.



Sorry yes I did. They just sit on top but are pretty sturdy unless you bump into them.


----------



## mfro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LCDLP Guy* /forum/post/18644709
> 
> 
> Did you increase the DB for the rears, being so far back? How much?



Yes I did. I think the rear surrounds are at 8 or 9, just to be able to hear them.


----------



## Morac

The "repair" box from Onkyo came today. Basically it's a box filled with foam holders and inflated bags (packing material) as well as a prepaid shipping label. Considering the ship from location is about 70 miles from me and it was supposedly shipped on Tuesday, it took a day longer that I expected it to take.


I'll send it in on Monday, which means it should be at the repair shop by Thursday. I'm hoping the turn around time isn't that long.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4

right, so i have a series of questions that i think might save me a big headache in repairs, onkyo support blah blah blah.


i have a fat PS3, which can only output LPCM through HDMI...?


so i'm to understand that any given PCM signal coming in to the receiver will output the surrounds inverted: correct?


which in my case, will be EVERYTHING????


if the above questions are all true, wouldn't i be just fine if i just hard switched the speaker wire of my surrounds plugged into the back of the receiver?


also, i have a standard 7.1 speaker layout.

FL - C - FR

SL -----SR

RL--RR

i've only noticed the surrounds inverting during Final Fantasy 13 play, which is a 5.1 game which doesn't use the rears.

are the surrounds AND rears inverted during PCM? or just the Surround pair?


i am very grateful to those who answers my questions, which may lead to more questions, as i have not had too much time to test with anything else or fiddle with the situation much.


----------



## darkaura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18734104
> 
> 
> right, so i have a series of questions that i think might save me a big headache in repairs, onkyo support blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> i have a fat PS3, which can only output LPCM through HDMI...?
> 
> 
> so i'm to understand that any given PCM signal coming in to the receiver will output the surrounds inverted: correct?
> 
> 
> which in my case, will be EVERYTHING????
> 
> 
> if the above questions are all true, wouldn't i be just fine if i just hard switched the speaker wire of my surrounds plugged into the back of the receiver?
> 
> 
> also, i have a standard 7.1 speaker layout.
> 
> FL - C - FR
> 
> SL -----SR
> 
> RL--RR
> 
> i've only noticed the surrounds inverting during Final Fantasy 13 play, which is a 5.1 game which doesn't use the rears.
> 
> are the surrounds AND rears inverted during PCM? or just the Surround pair?
> 
> 
> i am very grateful to those who answers my questions, which may lead to more questions, as i have not had too much time to test with anything else or fiddle with the situation much.



For my understanding, it's only the surrounds, but if anyone can re-confirm...


I am still waiting for any problems to occur. You can do that as a workaround. Remember that if you use another device that provides bitstream, you will have them inverted again.


----------



## Morac

I can't confirm if the rears invert since I'm not using them, but I can confirm that the surrounds invert whenever the receiver detects a 5.1 or 7.1 LPCM signal. It needs to be a PCM signal though, dolby digital and dts signals are not inverted.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18735694
> 
> 
> I can't confirm if the rears invert since I'm not using them, but I can confirm that the surrounds invert whenever the receiver detects a 5.1 or 7.1 LPCM signal. It needs to be a PCM signal though, dolby digital and dts signals are not inverted.



so, are you saying that if my PS3 is convertin DTS into PCM to send out to receiver, it will not be inverted?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18736333
> 
> 
> so, are you saying that if my PS3 is convertin DTS into PCM to send out to receiver, it will not be inverted?



No, it's the opposite. The receiver won't flip incoming DTS signals. It only flips PCM. So if you let the PS3 covert DTS to PCM, it will be flipped, at least on the surround sound channels.


Like I said, I don't know about the rear channels since I don't use them and don't have any source material that does even if I hooked them up.


----------



## arpstorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xported* /forum/post/18702131
> 
> 
> I never hooked my DirectTV DVR up to my receiver, but I have heard that it could be a DirectTV issue. There were some people talking about it in the comments of a review on Amazon I was reading regarding this HTiB. I'm leaning towards a DirectTV issue since you were able to reproduce the issue at the same point in the video.



Thanks for the reply, xported. The audio dropouts are definitely the DirecTV DVR's fault. As a test I bypassed the receiver completely and just went HDMI from the DVR direct to the TV and the dropouts are still there in the same spots on the recorded shows.


The LPCM surround issue is definitely still there, but it's avoidable... and it's nice to know that Onkyo has already identified a solution for it.


Overall I'm very happy with the 5300, it has great bang for the buck and I plan on keeping it.


----------



## darkaura

Well, so far, I've played a lot with PS3 (movies and games) and Tvix M-6500A (movies).


No problems, no drop-outs, in bitstream and LPCM. However, I can't say about the surround swap as I still need to place them as they should be and haven't tested that part, but I suppose that the problem is present as this was confirmed by Onkyo.


Also, the receiver doesn't get hot, even in hot days after hours of use, thanks to the 140mm exhaust PC fan on the top.


I've ordered a 100' 16 AWG speaker wires from monoprice to upgrade from the 24 AWG included in the package.


As arpstorm said, I am very satisfied with the performance of this HT, especially for the price.


----------



## Morac

My receiver is currently at the repair center. Like I expected it took a day to get there. Not sure why it took 3 days for the box to get to me.


Anyway I called and was told it will take at least 10 to 14 business days to repair and ship back. It can take longer if they need to get parts from Onkyo. That means the earliest I could possibly get it back is June 25th. Realistically I probably won't get it back until some time after July 2nd. I really hope it's working when it gets back.


----------



## maxjive

Well, the screen flickering came back...haven't noticed any audio drops yet, but plenty of video drops (sometimes to blue screen and back, sometimes to white noise and back). I immediately unplugged and re-plugged in the HDMI cables to no no avail. Then I put a fan right In front of the receiver, blowing cool air right on it. Immediately, the drops have ceased! Hasn't happened since, unbelievable! Anyone having these problems tried this? Is this a solution? Does Onkyo need better ventilation/cooling?


----------



## Tolik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18747642
> 
> 
> My receiver is currently at the repair center. Like I expected it took a day to get there. Not sure why it took 3 days for the box to get to me.
> 
> 
> Anyway I called and was told it will take at least 10 to 14 business days to repair and ship back. It can take longer if they need to get parts from Onkyo. That means the earliest I could possibly get it back is June 25th. Realistically I probably won't get it back until some time after July 2nd. I really hope it's working when it gets back.



Definitely let us know what is going on with that. I'm curious if they fix all the issues for you.


I just purchased some 16gauge wire form Home Depot for $17. I have to admit i'm happy with the system and i'm keeping it.


Onkyo did tell me to bring it into the repair shop so they can address my HDMI handshaking issue but since it has 2 years warranty I think i'll wait a while so they can work all the kinks out.


----------



## prashp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxjive* /forum/post/18729442
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if there's an order to turning the home theater on, but I turn on TV first, then Cable/Sat, then HT-S5300. When I turned on Onkyo first, I would occasionally get handshaking problems, but I'm not sure if this had to do with the order or if it was just a strange event. My mother-in-law left the receiver on and turned everything else off...I came home 2 hours later and not knowing the receiver was on, turned on the TV and Cable box and saw a purple/blue screen flickering between white noise and the program of interest. The only way I could fix this was unplugging and re-plugging in the HDMI cables and turning everything on in the aforementioned "correct" order.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a correct order? I'm new to the whole HDMI thing.



Hello. Same is happening with mine too. Does anyone know how to figure this out?


----------



## Pepelutivruski4

There is no correct order to power things up. Aside from the previous comment up above, I assumed the drop outs were from heating. Because I've only gotten drop outs from prolonged play.


Let your receivers cool better and u won't get any or minimal drops. Optimally, there should be 2 inches of breathing space at the top and bottom.

If u don't atleast have that breathing space from atleast one side, I would not get attached to your receiver. Onkyo is famous for burning out as it is.


I am currently in the market for a fan to fit my receiver rack.


----------



## hotshotmedic

Onkyo is not stepping up to the plate as quickly as I would have liked, I've been in contact with them mostly via email. They had me send them pictures of the serial number and model number for some reason. Between each email I receive from them approx 4 business days pass. Should I call them instead and insist on more prompt customer service? I can't imagine it takes 3 weeks and 5 emails to simply get to the 'send it to us for repair' stage. I also discovered that my iPod/iPhone dock makes that clicking noise when operating as well *sigh*


----------



## Morac

I would call them. When I did so, not only did they get back to me the same day, but I also got a direct extension for the repair manager in my area.


----------



## reedacus25

So after lurking on this thread for a while and following the Amazon and NewEgg reviews I think I'm ready to make the jump but wanna ask y'all's opinions on if its too soon or if I should wait a little longer for new stock if that would help. It's gonna be used with a X360, A35 HD DVD, and NB500MG1F Blu, and Moto HD/DVR with all HDMI and all set to bitstream so I don't plan to have the reverse of the rear channels but I am worried about the drop outs. If I keep a fan running on it do y'all think it would be fine? Thats the only thing I'm worried about. I get paid Tuesday and that's when I am to purchase from Amazon for easy returns due to no Onkyo centers for hundreds of miles.


----------



## darkaura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reedacus25* /forum/post/18766460
> 
> 
> So after lurking on this thread for a while and following the Amazon and NewEgg reviews I think I'm ready to make the jump but wanna ask y'all's opinions on if its too soon or if I should wait a little longer for new stock if that would help. It's gonna be used with a X360, A35 HD DVD, and NB500MG1F Blu, and Moto HD/DVR with all HDMI and all set to bitstream so I don't plan to have the reverse of the rear channels but I am worried about the drop outs. If I keep a fan running on it do y'all think it would be fine? Thats the only thing I'm worried about. I get paid Tuesday and that's when I am to purchase from Amazon for easy returns due to no Onkyo centers for hundreds of miles.



Currently, I have a 140mm fan on top of the receiver, no problems so far, no drop outs. Even, before the fan, no drop outs either.


I still recommend installing a PC fan, because the receiver get very hot after prolonged use, even if that is stated as normal behavior in the sticker and manual.


----------



## prashp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkaura* /forum/post/18766864
> 
> 
> Currently, I have a 140mm fan on top of the receiver, no problems so far, no drop outs. Even, before the fan, no drop outs either.
> 
> 
> I still recommend installing a PC fan, because the receiver get very hot after prolonged use, even if that is stated as normal behavior in the sticker and manual.



How do I install a fan on top of the receiver? I need help with this. Thanks


----------



## maxjive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is no correct order to power things up. Aside from the previous comment up above, I assumed the drop outs were from heating. Because I've only gotten drop outs from prolonged play.
> 
> 
> Let your receivers cool better and u won't get any or minimal drops. Optimally, there should be 2 inches of breathing space at the top and bottom.
> 
> If u don't atleast have that breathing space from atleast one side, I would not get attached to your receiver. Onkyo is famous for burning out as it is.
> 
> 
> I am currently in the market for a fan to fit my receiver rack.



Yeah, it was the overheating. My receiver is fine for about 2-3 hours +, then for some reason switching from 720p --> 1080i--> 720p freaks out the HDMI and I get flickering of the picture. No need to unplug anything...goes away in 2 mins with the fan blowing on it, works every time for me, although I've only had to do this 3x since owning it (6/3/10). Note that this doesn't happen with component video, guess that's analog and more resilient.


I have 4 inches clearance above the unit, but not below, it's just on its feet...do you raise yours? I have no front on cabinet, but there is a faux back panel with cutout for wires, maybe I should remove that and see if it increases cooling. Oh joy, I get to detach and reattach 25 cables!


----------



## hotshotmedic

well im glad i haven't had any issues with handshaking or overheating. im on the phone now with customer support trying to get the rear surround swap issue handled. im also going to mention the clicking of the ipod dock.


----------



## hotshotmedic

TX-SR308, TX-SR508, HT-S3300, HT-S5300 Firmware Update

(HT-R380, HT-R580)


Thank you for confirming your information.


Within 24 hours a prepaid FedEx label and packaging will be mailed out to the address you supplied. Please repack your receiver in this packaging. Take your receiver and your printed prepaid Fedex return label to the nearest FedEx or Kinkos location. It will be shipped free of charge to the nearest Regional Service Center.


Please do not affix the label to your box.


Your update will be handled on a priority basis so that you receive it back as soon as possible. For help finding the nearest FedEx or Kinkos location, use the link below.


You can refer to the order number below if you have any questions. Thank you again, and we hope that you continue to enjoy your Onkyo product.


Order Number: xXxXXx


Your unit will be sent to the following service center for the update:


Capri Electronique Inc.

7903 20e Avenue

Montreal, Quebec H1Z 3S6

(514) 376-4990


Find a FedEx dropoff location near you.


**I finally got the website to accept my serial number and this is the screen i was presented with. So I guess the process is underway. I'll keep ya'll posted.**


----------



## ShaidarHaran

I bought this unit a week ago and got it setup with some 16 gauge wire. It's been great so far, but I'm no audiophile either. As such, I have a quick question about using an optical cable for audio with an HDMI cable for video for one of my sources (my PC). Does anyone know if this is doable, and what do I need to do in order to make this work?


thanks in advance


Also if anyone has any settings tips I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Morac

There is an option to choose the audio source in the menus and also in the non on screen menus so I think it's doable. It's not particularly straightfoward though. You could try decoding the manual or just change it and see if it works.


Sorry for being vague, but my receiver still isn't back yet from being fixed.


----------



## ShaidarHaran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18785891
> 
> 
> There is an option to choose the audio source in the menus and also in the non on screen menus so I think it's doable. It's not particularly straightfoward though. You could try decoding the manual or just change it and see if it works.
> 
> 
> Sorry for being vague, but my receiver still isn't back yet from being fixed.



So it is possible to have the receiver use two separate sources, one for audio and one for video, simultaneously? Excellent. I'll pick up an optical cable and see if I can make this work. Thanks for the info.


----------



## reedacus25

It was possible on the HT-S5100 so I assume it would carry over. On that model you don't get an OSD so on the front I had to hit setup and go in and setup my HDMI and component sources to match the input buttons but now I can't figure out how I assigned SPDIF in. I know there's a way because there is optical coming from X360 and Cable box and a coax coming from the A2 HD-DVD player. Not sure. But ordered my 5300 yesterday but the free shipping from Amazon will take it a bit to get here unfortunately.


----------



## maxjive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reedacus25* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was possible on the HT-S5100 so I assume it would carry over. On that model you don't get an OSD so on the front I had to hit setup and go in and setup my HDMI and component sources to match the input buttons but now I can't figure out how I assigned SPDIF in. I know there's a way because there is optical coming from X360 and Cable box and a coax coming from the A2 HD-DVD player. Not sure. But ordered my 5300 yesterday but the free shipping from Amazon will take it a bit to get here unfortunately.



In Audio on OSD, you can assign audio inputs for "Game" "Cable/Sat" etc. Just choose Opt1 or Opt2 depending on connection. It works for other video inputs, not sure about PC though, but I don't see why not.


----------



## thespacecowboy

Just ordered mine


----------



## Morac

Found a UPS door tag on my door today. It looks like they finished repairing my receiver. I wish they told me since they shipped it since I wasn't expecting it back yet. Now I'll have to wait till Monday for it to be delivered since a signature was required.


----------



## Morac

Even worse that was the 2nd attempt. Apparently they tried on Thursday and didn't bother to leave a door tag.


Edit: turns out they did leave a tag, but I got confused because I had a fedex delivery the same day that I signed for.


Actually I'm confused as both tags appear to be for the same item but one says I must sign in person and the other says I can sign the tag and leave it.


----------



## prashp1

Hello. With HDMI cable from Blu-Ray player the audio from receiver plays in DTS-HD or Dolby TrueHD. But with coaxial cable the audio from receiver plays only in DTS or Dolby Digital which is not in HD.


Does the HD audio play fine using optical cable? OR for the receiver to play HD audio I have to use HDMI cable?


----------



## Morac

HD audio only works over HDMI. Optical simply doesn't have the bandwidth.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prashp1* /forum/post/18798501
> 
> 
> Hello. With HDMI cable from Blu-Ray player the audio from receiver plays in DTS-HD or Dolby TrueHD. But with coaxial cable the audio from receiver plays only in DTS or Dolby Digital which is not in HD.
> 
> 
> Does the HD audio play fine using optical cable? OR for the receiver to play HD audio I have to use HDMI cable?



Hi prashp1, only HDMI cable for HD audio.


----------



## ShaidarHaran

I see some discussion here about using this system with a PS3. What audio output modes should I enable in the PS3's audio settings? By default the various frequencies available for 2 channel LPCM are enabled, I went in and enabled all the frequencies available for 7 channel LPCM as well.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaidarHaran* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see some discussion here about using this system with a PS3. What audio output modes should I enable in the PS3's audio settings?



When using HDMI, I just had the PS3 auto detect the audio. That works well.


----------



## ShaidarHaran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18802554
> 
> 
> When using HDMI, I just had the PS3 auto detect the audio. That works well.



Thanks, I'll try that instead.


----------



## Morac

Just my unit back from the repair place. The repair took a little under 2 weeks, not including shipping time.


I can confirm that the Multichannel PCM swap problem was fixed (I used the PAIN PS3 game to confirm). The service sheet lists "performed DSP firmware upgrades" so it was just a firmware update.


Which begs the question, why is there no way for users to do firmware updates?


Oh well, at least all is well. The only issue now is that they reset the receiver so I lost all my settings, but the time it takes to set them again is a small price to pay for a working unit.


----------



## sollord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18797038
> 
> 
> Even worse that was the 2nd attempt. Apparently they tried on Thursday and didn't bother to leave a door tag.
> 
> 
> Edit: turns out they did leave a tag, but I got confused because I had a fedex delivery the same day that I signed for.
> 
> 
> Actually I'm confused as both tags appear to be for the same item but one says I must sign in person and the other says I can sign the tag and leave it.



I had this when I ordered the setup from newegg just always sing the tag even if it says it needs a signature and throw it on the door they'll usually leave it if it's the 3rd attempt they seem to have decreasing requirements for each trip out probably so they don't have to ship it back.


I missed it twice but caught the guy dropping it it off Friday and he said they'll usually leave it on the 3rd time if you put the singed tag on your door though if the item is in the system with a value over $500 they're never supposed to leave it with out a person from inside the house singing for it.


----------



## Morac

What was odd about the whole thing is when I ordered it from Amazon originally, UPS just left it on my steps without any signature. That was the entire thing in the nice box that says exactly what it is.


This time it was just the receiver in a plain brown box and they required an in person signature.


----------



## reedacus25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18808320
> 
> 
> when I ordered it from Amazon originally, UPS just left it on my steps without any signature. That was the entire thing in the nice box that says exactly what it is.



This is exactly what happened to me today. My roommate was home and I was in class but he said they wrung the doorbell and by the time he got to the door he was back in the truck and pulling out.


On the subject of a the product itself I love it. Right now I just have it rigged up at the moment to have it up for now because i have some 18 wire coming to do a more permanent setup of the front 3 channels and I'll worry about surrounds later when I get around to mounting them. Sound is amazing, and the sub is a beast. They send it with the sub gain knob all the way up which blows you away especially in rap music. When I set it up I didn't have my 25ft HDMI I ordered so for about 5 or so hours I was only using FM and iPod dock and my friends iPod has alot of rap. Love the sub. The receiver worked great with my sound, did all my lossless formats on both Blu and Red and I realized I could program the remote for my X360 as well. I really like that I can name the inputs other than the button title. Very good feature. Receiver gets VERY hot on the right side and I noticed the grill on the top on that side is removable but probably warranty voiding. No drop outs, but I wasn't pushing 1080p on my temp setup with 720p TV. Very pleased. Can't wait to start tweaking tomorrow.


----------



## thespacecowboy

Mine arrives tomorrow. 81 lbs! Ouch!


----------



## QuakGunns

Hi Everyone,

Great forum. First time posting.

I have a question. I got an Onkyo 5300 hooked up to my Panasonic Viera 54G10 Plasma via HDMI 1.3. With the Viera, there are 4 HDMI inputs to choose from where each with its own adjustable Picture Quality settings. Before I hooked up the 5300, I hooked up my 360, PS3, and my cable box to each of the different HDMI input each with its own specific unique Picture Quality settings.

However, now that I have my 360, PS3, and my cable box connected to the 5300; then, connected the 5300 to the TV through HDMI 1 input on the TV. All my different devices are now restricted to the HDMI 1 Picture Quality setting on the TV.

My question is, has anyone found a way around this? Or are there any suggestions? Thank you very much in advance. Everyone's replies have been extremely informative. Not like other forums where everyone is focused on insulting each other instead of sharing their knowledge.


----------



## Morac

I'm in the same boat with my Bravia TV. The only thing I can think of is to use a HDMI switch to switch the output between the 2 inputs on the TV.


----------



## gohanssjn

So I guess what this thread is telling me is to abandon the Samsung HW-C770BS and go for the Onkyo. Glad to see a lot of positive responses on this one.


----------



## QuakGunns




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18810783
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat with my Bravia TV. The only thing I can think of is to use a HDMI switch to switch the output between the 2 inputs on the TV.



The wife has already warned me about having to press ten thousand buttons just to turn the tv on and having to guess which remote is going to adjust the volume as if she's on the Price is Right. Hahaha I guess I'm just going to have to live with it until she/I gets her/my own TV. Thank you for the suggestion though.


With regards to the firmware and the lack of ethernet port on the 5300. Since the 5300 is HDMI 1.4 compatible and HDMI 1.4 has ethernet/networking capabilities, I wonder if they eliminated the ethernet port for this reason. Being that you can (please correct me if I'm wrong) download patches using 1.4? However, if so, I don't know why they did not announce this if this functionality is truely capable.


----------



## Morac

There's no way to download patches to the 5300. Mine needed a firmware update to fix the swapped surround channel issue. I had to send it in for "repair". The repair was a firmware update.


----------



## gohanssjn

So... I am about to pull the trigger on this system. Should I get some 16g speaker wire as well? or is the included wire fine for small rooms (the rears will not be going back more than 8 feet, probably no more than 15ft total of wiring for them including the behind the cabinet routing).


----------



## Morac

I ended up replacing all the wires with 16g wire since the included ones were long enough for the back speakers. I can't really tell if there's a difference or not since I haven't been using the system for 2 weeks (repair). I only paid $25 for 250 feet of 16g cable though from Monoprice.


----------



## gohanssjn

Do you mind telling me how long they are? I wont be going far at all, the wife hates running wires, and I fear that the dog may love them.


----------



## Morac

How long what are? I bought a spool of wire so there isn't a precut length.


The lengths of the wires included with the unit are listed in the manual (center: 10 ft, fronts: 11 ft, surrounds and backs: 26 ft, sub: 10 ft).


----------



## gohanssjn

Ah. I read the manual and must have just glossed over at that point. Thanks!


----------



## hotshotmedic

Morac, how did the repair shop know what to do with your receiver when they uh, received it? did onkyo send a note along with the shipping box and label instructing them on how to proceed? thanx


----------



## QuakGunns

I read somewhere in this thread that the problem only happens to the old PS3, is that true? If so, since I have the slim PS3, I probably shouldn't even bother sending it in, right?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotshotmedic* /forum/post/18814761
> 
> 
> Morac, how did the repair shop know what to do with your receiver when they uh, received it? did onkyo send a note along with the shipping box and label instructing them on how to proceed? thanx



There's a place on the form Onkyo sends you to fill out the problem info. I simply described the problem there and then attached a printout of the press release. That was probably overkill, but I figured the more details the better.


On the sheet that was returned to me it simply listed problems as "surround channels swapped" (or something to that extent).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QuakGunns* /forum/post/18815418
> 
> 
> I read somewhere in this thread that the problem only happens to the old PS3, is that true? If so, since I have the slim PS3, I probably shouldn't even bother sending it in, right?



The problem happens with a multichannel PCM input. The older PS3's could only output multichannel PCM so there's no work around for the problem. The newer ones can output either multichannel PCM or bitstream so while they are affected by the problem, there's a work around.


Also of note, that Onkyo has fixed the problem units currently being manufactured so if you recently purchased the 5300, there's a chance it's already been fixed. There's now a page where you can check your serial number to see if the receiver has the problem.


----------



## sollord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18816654
> 
> 
> Also of note, that Onkyo has fixed the problem units currently being manufactured so if you recently purchased the 5300, there's a chance it's already been fixed. There's now a page where you can check your serial number to see if the receiver has the problem.



That website is worthless it still says my serial hasn't been registered and there for it can't look it yet even though it's been regged for the last 6days.


NM I'm just dyslexic it seems I wrote the serial down wrong and it's case sensitive...


----------



## Shizrn

Very close to buying after reading this thread, Amazon and Newegg reviews. Obviously, I'll need to buy better wiring and a pc fan or two to ensure it works properly. I'm really worried about how ghetto it will look to buy a $500 htib and place a pc fan on top and have to manage the power for that seperately (I already have a molex to AC adaptor). Anyone figure a better way to cool this thing or a less ghetto external solution? Do you guys recommend that?


----------



## sollord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shizrn* /forum/post/18819324
> 
> 
> Very close to buying after reading this thread, Amazon and Newegg reviews. Obviously, I'll need to buy better wiring and a pc fan or two to ensure it works properly. I'm really worried about how ghetto it will look to buy a $500 htib and place a pc fan on top and have to manage the power for that seperately (I already have a molex to AC adaptor). Anyone figure a better way to cool this thing or a less ghetto external solution? Do you guys recommend that?



I've been pondering one of those laptop cooling fans namely the Thermaltake Notebook cooler Model CLN0008 that is on newegg. It has a 230mm fan so it should move air and be pretty silent.

I would need to buy a usb power adapter but I've been needing one for my zune and cellphone anyways. Any 200mm plus fan should be good at cooling it but I like the CLN0008 because it's got a mostly mesh body vs solid plastic like a lot of the others there is one other by enermax that is cheaper but it's silver...


----------



## Morac

I haven't need a desk fan. I do have a ceiling fan in the room. I've never found the unit to get that hot.


----------



## Shizrn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18810783
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat with my Bravia TV. The only thing I can think of is to use a HDMI switch to switch the output between the 2 inputs on the TV.



I've been thinking about this too since I always put a lot of work into the calibration of picture modes but almost all the new TV's let you save the settings for each mode. On one TV HDMI input I could easily switch from Cinema, Sports, Gaming or any of the others. Add a Harmony remote and you can have it switch the output source on receiver and change the Picture mode at the same time.


----------



## Shizrn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sollord* /forum/post/18819428
> 
> 
> I've been pondering one of those laptop cooling fans namely the Thermaltake Notebook cooler Model CLN0008 that is on newegg.



Excellent suggestion I never would have thought of. Thanks. I'm looking at a few now and this should definitely solve the problem without adding to much to the cost.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shizrn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about this too since I always put a lot of work into the calibration of picture modes but almost all the new TV's let you save the settings for each mode. On one TV HDMI input I could easily switch from Cinema, Sports, Gaming or any of the others. Add a Harmony remote and you can have it switch the output source on receiver and change the Picture mode at the same time.



Most settings are per mode, but a few are on a per input standpoint on my TV.


----------



## Shizrn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18819647
> 
> 
> Most settings are per mode, but a few are on a per input standpoint on my TV.



If you have a Bravia then you should have both. When you go to the picture settings you should see a toggle for "This input only", and "Common". The common settings stick to the picture mode you're using and not the input so on one input with the Bravia, you can switch to any picture mode, use common settings and have your calibrated settings for each mode available on one input.


----------



## sollord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shizrn* /forum/post/18819628
> 
> 
> Excellent suggestion I never would have thought of. Thanks. I'm looking at a few now and this should definitely solve the problem without adding to much to the cost.



Try and avoid fans smaller then 200mm or dual 120mm for cooling and noise reason also if possible don't get one that is mostly solid outside of the fan area as it might trap heat depending on how it sits


----------



## Shizrn

Model CLN0009 has the same fan speed, $20 cheaper and has rave reviews also. I'm minutes away from buying this and the S5300 on Amazon. Any reason you didn't like this one for $38 shipped? Just saw it on Amazon also, for $30 free shipping. I see it's not Metal Mesh but it will lay upside down on top of the receiver anyway right? Shouldn't matter.


----------



## sollord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shizrn* /forum/post/18819780
> 
> 
> Model CLN0009 has the same fan speed, $20 cheaper and has rave reviews also. I'm minutes away from buying this and the S5300 on Amazon. Any reason you didn't like this one for $38 shipped? Just saw it on Amazon also, for $30 free shipping. I see it's not Metal Mesh but it will lay upside down on top of the receiver anyway right? Shouldn't matter.



Your right it shouldn't matter but who knows. As for setting it up on top I'd put it on how it supposed to sit topside up and use it to pull hot air out of the system as it has some supports and side cuts outs it won't trap air like ti would if you places it upside down flat surface to flat surface. I also think the CLN008 is made from mostly aluminum and looks better while the 009 is mostly plastic


----------



## Shizrn

So it doesn't pull in air from the top? If not, then sitting a laptop on top of it would blow air in. Is that correct? I thought it would be used to pull air from laptop. Either way, thanks for your advise as I'm now going to buy this home theater. Wish me luck.


----------



## sollord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shizrn* /forum/post/18819862
> 
> 
> So it doesn't pull in air from the top? If not, then sitting a laptop on top of it would blow air in. Is that correct? I thought it would be used to pull air from laptop. Either way, thanks for your advise as I'm now going to buy this home theater. Wish me luck.



The one I have for my laptop blows air into the laptop which then blows somewhat cooler air out using its built in fan lowering the overall thermal profile. You wouldn't want it to pull air out of the laptop because it would be fighting the laptops built in cooling solution which usually pulls cool air in from the bottom and/or the sides and blows it out the back or one of the sides.


Actually the dirt cheap low speed 80mm one I own doesn't do much but weakly blow air onto solid bottom plastic of the laptop but it does keep it off the bed or my lap so fabric doesn't black the air intake


----------



## gohanssjn

You all could just wait too see if you even need fans, as some users have stated that the heat was not an issue if it was ventilated well.


Mine comes in tomorrow and I'll be placing it on the bottom shelf of our home system, and it's will have about 3" on top, more on the sides, so I hope that's enough!


----------



## will7046

Just received mine today, and it needs the Firmware update...ugh


Not pleased with this already


----------



## gohanssjn

Oh lord... I hope mine doesn't, or Amazon is getting it shipped right back!


----------



## will7046

Well, I'm using it anyway until I get my box to send it back, just no PCM for now. I absolutely love the system, and I will be patient and let Onkyo fix this issue. At least they owned up to it and are fixing it for free.


----------



## gohanssjn

True, but I'd rather not not have sound for 2 weeks


----------



## gohanssjn

Well, I JUST got my 5300 in and checked the serial number... seems it is available for an update










Maybe I'll just wait and do it sometime when I will be out of town or something.


----------



## thespacecowboy

Just got mine today. Not checked the serial / firmware thing yet.


I could only set it up to test it (we've not moved to our new house yet, so could only test it on the floor nr my current TV. Of course, when my wife got home I got the "that thing is NOT staying on the floor for 2 weeks..."). I only had chance to set up the front and side speakers, not the surround ones.


Anyway...


The DirecTV worked OK, iPod dock worked well. But I couldn't get a picture through the TV using using my Acer Revo and XBMC. I know it was working - the boot up screen came up OK, grub started loading etc. But it would not show the main interface GUI at all. I tried dropping the resolution within XBMC (when hooked up directly via HDMI to the TV) but it didn't make a difference. It works fine directly to the TV so its weird it doesn't come up via the Onkyo.


Hopefully when its set up on my projector (yet to be bought) I won't have this issue. It was just a shame I couldn't try it out fully.


BTW, that subwoofer is huuuuge







I think the neighbors are glad we're moving.


----------



## gohanssjn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thespacecowboy* /forum/post/18825066
> 
> 
> BTW, that subwoofer is huuuuge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the neighbors are glad we're moving.



Haha. I ordered this on Wed. from Amazon, and while out at an HHGreg last night, the wife and I saw the 5300 in person. She didn't even think the sub was part of the setup until I pointed it out. Lets just say the reaction was... not positive.










But, the system it is replacing was all placed on the floor, so we will actually be gaining some floor space back in the end.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gohanssjn* /forum/post/18825687
> 
> 
> Haha. I ordered this on Wed. from Amazon, and while out at an HHGreg last night, the wife and I saw the 5300 in person. She didn't even think the sub was part of the setup until I pointed it out. Lets just say the reaction was... not positive.



Show your wife a picture of an Elemental Designs A7 - 900 or an Epik Conquest subwoofer (some members here have them in their rooms/theaters for size reference.) That'll make it seem small.


----------



## Jack Bauer Jr

Folks,


Right now, 6th Avenue Electronics is running a promotion thru June 29th in which you can "name your price" for anything in stock on their website and they will either accept or counter the offer. I can get the 5300 for $375 from them. I don't know much about 6th Avenue Electronics, but they have a store in my area and are primarily a New Jersey dealer. Hope this helps... I'm very close to buying this HTIB. Only thing holding me back is that I want a HD camcorder first and I got burned buying an Onkyo HTIB in which the receiver came busted (it happens, I'm sure)! Good luck...


Oh yeah... In case anyone is curious, the most recent Amazon price for the 5300 is $443...


----------



## gohanssjn

Hmmm. So I have my PS3 Slim set to bitstream so I do not have surround speaker switching during movie playback. But if I play games, don't those always output in PCM? So will those always be switched?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gohanssjn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm. So I have my PS3 Slim set to bitstream so I do not have surround speaker switching during movie playback. But if I play games, don't those always output in PCM? So will those always be switched?



Games will always use the "best" choice from the audio settings. If you don't want games to use PCM, you'll have to uncheck the PCM settings in the audio settings.


----------



## gohanssjn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18834948
> 
> 
> Games will always use the "best" choice from the audio settings. If you don't want games to use PCM, you'll have to uncheck the PCM settings in the audio settings.



Ok, I'll try that tonight. Seeing as how the 5300 decodes everything under the sun, that should be fine.


----------



## gohanssjn

Well shoot. Our DVR uses PCM. I guess I need to send it in. Glad I got to use it for a whole weekend.


What a crock.


----------



## mfro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gohanssjn* /forum/post/18820605
> 
> 
> You all could just wait too see if you even need fans, as some users have stated that the heat was not an issue if it was ventilated well.
> 
> 
> Mine comes in tomorrow and I'll be placing it on the bottom shelf of our home system, and it's will have about 3" on top, more on the sides, so I hope that's enough!



Don't let those guys scare you off from this unit. It doesn't get that hot if you use common sense and keep it ventilated. Use common sense and you will be fine. Adding an additional external fan is simply ridiculous.


----------



## gohanssjn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfro* /forum/post/18844462
> 
> 
> Don't let those guys scare you off from this unit. It doesn't get that hot if you use common sense and keep it ventilated. Use common sense and you will be fine. Adding an additional external fan is simply ridiculous.



Yeah, I just gave it space and it seems to be fine. Hot, yes, but within range for electronics. My DVR is hotter.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

personally I wouldn't use htib speakers, I'd prefer to use regular speakers if and where possible assuming the onboard amp can handle normal ref speakers..


----------



## tntechbug

Sounds like a nice system.


----------



## bearxor

I've had this system for a few weeks now and am very happy with it. They've sounded great on everything I've used so far. It's my first ht system at all and I was really focusing on something that would get me a full receiver with a complete speaker system that i could upgrade I'm the future and this really fit the bill.


I was a little disappointed to learn that there is practically no 7.1 content available, so I've decided to set up my system with front high surrounds. I have a question about the setup though. On the back there is the rear surround hookups that are labeled front high, and then the zone 2 hookups are also labeled front high.


Since I mow this receiver isn't supposed to be able to handle rear surrounds and front highs, I'm just a little curious as to where I should hook up those front highs. Should I plug it in the rear surround plugs or the zone 2 plugs or does it even matter. I like the idea of plugging it in the zone 2 plugs so that my wife could listen to mimic through her iPhone while I watch tv on mute so I'm hoping that it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Morac

I don't think it matters which one you use. You just have to make sure the hardware settings menu matches which one you used.


----------



## tntechbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18608072
> 
> Attachment 175112
> 
> Attachment 175113
> 
> Attachment 175114
> 
> 
> 
> so my HT 5300 is up and running and i took some quick pics and put them up.
> 
> 
> if u look closely on the reflection of the TV, you'll see i have no pants on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my review so far of this HTiB would probably be a 4.5 out of 10. yeah you get what you pay for and for $500 this is still a steal.
> 
> 
> music sounds absolutely terrible. low mids are absent and there is no articulation in percussion and thus it all lacks energy.
> 
> i did some tweaking and i got it to sound reasonable. by tweaking i mean i switched the front 2 speakers to some Ushers that are together more expensive than the entire HTiB. I then used the provided front speakers and placed them as the side-surround speakers which get more use from 5.1 than the rear-surround channel.
> 
> Classical music sounds OK, Rock music is horrible, Electronic music is tolerable at best. well i should say that guitars and Synth sound pretty good. distorted guitars have great bite. i won't go too far into this because this isn't why i chose to invest in the Onkyo HT5300. However if you want this for music you've already wasted too much time even putting the thought of this HTiB in your head.
> 
> 
> if u have any questions; don't hesitate
> 
> 
> I play tons of video games, and movies and that is why i wanted this. In this department i am overwhelmed with joy. I've put in a few video games and movies that support lossless 7.1... just the thought of the things i've heard puts a big grin on my face. i may have reviewed it a bit too harsh.
> 
> 
> again any questions in regards to my experiences or what i've used to benchmark the lossless 7.1 i would be more than happy to answer.
> 
> 
> also, if u have any suggestions on how i can get my music to sound less stuffy and bring out more articulation in percussions(including latin jazz piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) please please suggest.
> 
> 
> i have listened to everything from compressed codecs to 24/96 lossless from ipod and that media server next to the sub. and it all lines up the same for me.



Thanks for sharing pictures.

Great job.


----------



## bobes75

hey all,

little off topic but does anyone know if any of the same problems mentioned in this thread occur in the HT-S6200? It's currently on sale and is only $30 more than the HT-S5300 so I figure if it performs a little better def. worth it. I'd really like to do anything possible to avoid having to ship the receiver back as soon as I open it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morac

I'm pretty sure it doesn't. The 6200 used an older signal processor.


----------



## pjhart

Just a note, I've sent my receiver back in to get the firmware update. I had it for a couple weeks and watched 3 blu-ray movies and the video went blank for a couple seconds in 2 of the 3 movies and then was fine the rest of the time. Watched a couple standard DVD's and not issues. All run through my slim PS3. I mentioned the video issue in my notes for the firmware update. The technician called me 3 times trying to repeat the issue and couldn't do it. At least they gave it a try. So I told him to go ahead and do the firmware update and I'll see if it occurs again. Should have it back in a week to do some more testing. Works great otherwise. Played many PS3 games with no issue and don't have a heat issue as its pretty much sitting on a table. I'll let you know if the firmware fixes anything on the video loss or if it re-occurs.


----------



## tntechbug

Does the Onkyo S5300 speakers sound good when watching tv shows?

Thanks.


----------



## Tulpa

Probably sounds about the same as movies. Depends on what you watch.


HTIB speakers are never stellar. The ones from Onkyo, Yamaha and the like are serviceable for some, especially over the really cheap HTIBs.


----------



## tntechbug

All righty. Thanks.


----------



## thespacecowboy

Deleted


----------



## parapudaw

Anyone have this issue from the SUB?


> Quote:
> Subwoofer on/off
> 
> I saw this issue all the time on our initial subwoofer, and almost not at all on the replacement subwoofer. So I'm guessing it was a defective initial sub unit. But figured it was worth mentioning in case you got a lemon sub. I can set the receiver volume at (say) 30, and the sub is off, which is suppose to mean that the sub has no input signal to play. I can increase volume to 35, and the sub turns on. I can then decrease the volume back to 30 or even lower (now that I have forced the sub to turn on)... and can hear the sub producing bass sounds. So clearly there was signal being sent to the sub at that 30 volume, but the sub was (initially) ignoring it and staying off. I called Onkyo, and they said it was a defective subwoofer.



Coming from this review in Amazon .


----------



## Morac

I haven't, but the sub isn't on all the time especially if you use direct mode. The EQ modes tend to force the sub on by boosting or simulating the sub signal. You can also adjust the sub output DB on the receiver.


----------



## hotshotmedic

onkyo is giving me HORRIBLE customer service. I've called them multiple times trying to figure out where the hell my shipping box and label are and i keep getting the run around. Each time I call I get some depressed sounding csr who can't understand their own systems. I live in Canada and its the first thing I mention when I call. This seems to confuse them, I get transfered back and forth from tech support to customer service and no one can tell me for sure if a box has been sent or if they will send me one. One girl said she'd check with her manager if it was OK to send one because I live in Canada! How can they sell **** in Canada and have authorized dealers if they are totally incompetent and uneducated to provide the support! The support number is exactly the same for Canada and the U.S. so thats not the issue.

I like the system, but I want it fixed NOW! I'm tired of waiting and using band-aid methods to get my surrounds working properly. I'm started to really hate Onkyo. It will be the last time I buy any of their products. If some major failure should occur I'll probably just throw it in the garbage and take the loss.


----------



## dave2521

Im looking into this same HTIB


----------



## oldirtdog

ordered one on newegg on the 17th. it just got here today and yeah it needs a firmware update, checked the serial on onkyo's website. oh well at least i haven't set it up yet.


plus, my t.v. isn't coming till the 23'rd anyway. it'll give me some time to break in the new plasma.


----------



## seelk

Has anyone gotten Zone 2 working? I have Atrium 55 speakers connected to Zone 2 and for the life of me I can't get sound to them in Zone 2 mode. I've tested the speakers so I know they work. They even work as Front High through the same connection. But when I change to Zone 2 mode (in Hardware) I get no sound from the speakers. I've tried most of the modes as well as digital input (spdif). Am I missing something? I've set the Zone 2 source accordingly and made sure the sound was not muted. Ideas?


This was a highly anticipated feature for me. I ran speaker wires to the outside and mounted the speakers outside in hopes of being able to enjoy music on my deck... So far I'm disappointed as I've spent the last two days trying to figure it out.


----------



## Morac

Are the speakers hooked up to the zone 2 outputs on the receiver when you select zone 2 in hardware? That's the only thing I can think of. I think the manual also mentioned that zone 2 didn't work under a certain specific circumstance, but I don't remember what that was and the manual isn't nearby.


----------



## seelk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/18940790
> 
> 
> Are the speakers hooked up to the zone 2 outputs on the receiver when you select zone 2 in hardware? That's the only thing I can think of. I think the manual also mentioned that zone 2 didn't work under a certain specific circumstance, but I don't remember what that was and the manual isn't nearby.



I have them connected to the "FRONT HIGH OR ZONE 2 SPEAKERS" connectors. Upon looking at the manual one more time I find that circumstance that you're referring to: "Only analog input sources are output by ZONE 2 LINE OUT and FRONT HIGH OR ZONE2 L/R speaker terminals. Digital input sources are not output." Wow, if I'm reading this correctly it means that in order for Zone 2 to work it has to be from an analog (RCA white/red) input source. This sucks. I was planning on using my Media Server connected through SPDIF to the receiver and be able to remotely control music from my deck.


Are there any Digital (SPDIF) to RCA adapters? I already ran a SPDIF cable from the server room to the family room so I would prefer this adapter instead of running another line (analog). Onkyo gets negatives from me for this...


----------



## guiliani01

Bought this onkyo 5300 from fryes about 2 weeks ago. I never got the surround swap problem but I did have problems with video and audio turning on and of while watching movies. Called onkyo support and not to much help. I liked the system but it was new and giving me problems already so I decided to return it. Ought, never buy @ fryes, their costumer service sucks...anyways, I returned it today and went to best buy and bought me the denon 591 with Boston speakers. I'm really happy with it so far. Haven't done all the setup yet, but I can already tell by the sound of it that is way better than the onkyo I just had. The speaker fill the room with clear crisp sound. IMO with this denon system u get more bang for the buck than whith the onkyo one and all it issues. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## maxjive

Well I've had my 5300 for over a month now, and happily report that my initial "overheating" and "handshaking" problems have subsided. I used to use a fan to cool the system when I got flashing blue/white noise screens (worked immediately), but I now believe those were handshaking issues switching from 720p to 1080i to 720p. Haven't had a problem in 3 weeks now and I use the system 4 hours a day. I guess it just needed to be broken in!


Very happy with the purchase, would buy again.


----------



## -Babalu-

This is on sale at amazon.com right now for $399. Wondering if it's a permanent price drop because I really really wanna bite right now but am afraid that it will need the firmware upgrade. Do all of the old models need the firmware upgrade? I really dont want to buy it and then send it off to get fixed.


----------



## Morac

I would guess it's not permanent since no other retailers are selling it that low, but who knows.


Speaking of the unit, I have seen occasional glitches with it such as black screen or no sound on input change, but switching inputs fixes that and it rarely happens.


My biggest problem with the system is not with the system, but with how I have the speakers set up. I have no room for the back channels so I put the surround channels in the back, but they are so high up that the sound bounces off the front wall which kind of kills the surround functionality.


I really need a better way of directing the speakers down towards where I'm sitting.


----------



## oldirtdog

i snagged one from newegg for 399 and a couple of days later it jumped back up to 450. glad i bit when i did. also mine needs a firmware update as well, the way i see it better to get it out of the way before you start putting it together.


i'd jump on that amazon deal while it's there if i were you.


----------



## -Babalu-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldirtdog* /forum/post/18952202
> 
> 
> i snagged one from newegg for 399 and a couple of days later it jumped back up to 450. glad i bit when i did. also mine needs a firmware update as well, the way i see it better to get it out of the way before you start putting it together.
> 
> 
> i'd jump on that amazon deal while it's there if i were you.



Ya i had $100 in amazon credit so I bought it with some 16 gauge wire.


So how does the firmware upgrade work, you have to send it in to somewhere? Do they send you a box for it? How long am I looking at to get it back, a few days or weeks? Do you only send in the receiver?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-Babalu-* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So how does the firmware upgrade work, you have to send it in to somewhere? Do they send you a box for it? How long am I looking at to get it back, a few days or weeks? Do you only send in the receiver?



The firmware update can only be done at a service center (dumb idea if you ask me). The way it worked for me was that I called in and they sent me a box and packing material to send the receiver (only) in. The packing material in my case wasn't shaped correctly for the 5300's receiver, but I managed to get it pretty well secured in the box.


Repair time was about a week not including shipping time. I would have got it back sooner but I wasn't home when UPS tried to deliver it on a Friday and it requires a signature so I had to wait till Monday.


----------



## thespacecowboy

On sale at amazon at the moment...


----------



## 996scott

Can anyone comment on some good wall mounts for these speakers? I had my house wired when the basement was finished and just have the wires hanging out the sheet rock right now. On Amazon they have a set of 6 mounts that supposedly will work. Anyone know much about these or others?


6 Black Deluxe Universal Speaker Mounts / Brackets for Walls and Ceilings 1UP by AV Axis


----------



## pepsicola74

are you guys saying, when you buy this HTiB System you have to directly send it in for a couple weeks to get a firmware update?????


----------



## oldirtdog

YMMV, you can go to http://www.us.onkyo.com/002_firmware_replace.cfm and plug in the serial number for your unit (after registering of course







) and it will say if you need a firmware update or not. if you do need an update they are supposed to send you a box and fed-ex shipping label so you can send the receiver back to them (been waiting about 5 days for the box and label btw







).


i was kinda hoping i would get one that was already updated, but alas it wasn't meant to be. i haven't heard of anyone getting one that didn't need to be sent in but of course, you hardly ever hear from someone when things go right, lol.


----------



## Ken84

The site says my receiver is in need of a firmware update, but mine doesn't sound like it has the left/right speaker problem. Is it supposed to be reversed all the time?


----------



## pyro2k

Hello I am currently looking into purchasing this setup and I would like to get your opinion on what to expect. I am not much of an audiophile and I would like to spend around $400-450 on a new home theater setup. I am coming from a Phillips MX 3900d (5.1 surround w/ passive sub, composite and component outputs only) which I received as a gift approximately 7-8 years ago in used condition. This surround sound has since met my needs until the receiver died a few weeks back. I am currently using the my Samsung tv speakers which are beyond disappointing. My living room is approximately 12'x20' and the couch is about 10' from the tv.


My main input devices are the HD cable box (motorola 6416), "fat" ps3 which I will now be using for blu ray and dvd, nintendo wii, an old vcr, and a mythTV box running on a PC. I mainly watch tv episodes which have been downloaded onto the mythtv box and I have a decent library of movies. I am also interested in getting into netflix for additional tv shows or movies on the ps3. I believe the pc has audio outputs for optical, coaxial, and the standard 3.5mm jacks. I currently play music once in a while from the pc as well. I would like to play my iphone on receiver since that is supported.


Based on my prior surround sound box that was rather dated and likely mediocre at best when it was new, do you feel that I will notice a significant difference between the old and new systems? I have read that the music playback quality is quite bad. Is this a noticable difference or more subtle? Were you outwardly disappointed when you played music or was it something you could deal with? I often play mp3s or flac recordings of live shows.


Overall, is this the best system that I can get for approximately $400 or should I go with something else? If you don't feel that this is a good choice what would you recommend instead?


----------



## oldirtdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken84* /forum/post/18965919
> 
> 
> The site says my receiver is in need of a firmware update, but mine doesn't sound like it has the left/right speaker problem. Is it supposed to be reversed all the time?



http://www.us.onkyo.com/002_firmware_replace.cfm 


taken from web page


"This update will address a condition where, under certain circumstances, the Surround Left/Right channels of the aforementioned A/V receivers may switch during playback of PCM multichannel sources. This only occurs when the audio output of the source device (e.g. Blu-ray player) is set to "multichannel PCM" mode This update affects only a limited number of early production units (yeah right...). Onkyo has included this update in all later production models. To determine if your unit is one of the few affected units please enter the 16 digit product serial number below."


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken84* /forum/post/18965919
> 
> 
> The site says my receiver is in need of a firmware update, but mine doesn't sound like it has the left/right speaker problem. Is it supposed to be reversed all the time?



It will only reverse the surround speakers for multi-channel PCM (5.1 and 7.1) input sources. It works fine for Dolby, DTS, Dolby-HD and DTS-HD. Note that this is for the surround and possibly the rear-surround) speakers only.


----------



## reedacus25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyro2k* /forum/post/18965922
> 
> 
> My main input devices are the HD cable box (motorola 6416), "fat" ps3 which I will now be using for blu ray and dvd, nintendo wii, an old vcr, and a mythTV box running on a PC.
> 
> ...
> 
> Overall, is this the best system that I can get for approximately $400 or should I go with something else? If you don't feel that this is a good choice what would you recommend instead?



The biggest thing here is using multiple source types, everything on the 5300 will not be upconverted and transported over HDMI. The 6300 will take Wii's Component/Composite and send it over HDMI, with this you will have to take whatever you come in with and go out the same format. So if you have some composites, some components, some HDMI, you have to have all 3 running out.


On the other hand, this is hands down the best value around for $400. That goes without question and I am completely pleased. For your setup it might be worthwhile springing up for the 6300 to save you the hassle of changing inputs on your TV every time.


----------



## pyro2k

I previously had the wii (component) and vcr (composite) plugged into the tv inputs and then used the tv's audio output to plug into the surround sound box. Based on what you are saying then I would be stuck with roughly the same setup.


What are your thoughts on the tv/music level sound? I am fairly concerned with other posts about the sound quality being quite bad. Basically I don't want something that sounds great for blu-ray/high def and sounds like crap for everything else.


----------



## Morac

Music sounds okay, not great but not horrible. The main things affecting music quality are the speakers, speaker wires (which I've replaced) and that there's no EQ settings on the receiver.


----------



## pyro2k

Does cable tv (mostly dialog) sound similar to the music end or the movie end?


----------



## reedacus25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyro2k* /forum/post/18967482
> 
> 
> I previously had the wii (component) and vcr (composite) plugged into the tv inputs and then used the tv's audio output to plug into the surround sound box. Based on what you are saying then I would be stuck with roughly the same setup.
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on the tv/music level sound? I am fairly concerned with other posts about the sound quality being quite bad. Basically I don't want something that sounds great for blu-ray/high def and sounds like crap for everything else.



First let me note that I am in no means an audiophile, but at the same time I know what sounds bad. This doesn't sound bad. TV sounds warm in the mids with voice. I have cable box, blu, hd dvd, and x360 in my 4 HDMI ins and I cant complain about anything. Call of Duty sounds great and you can hear people coming from behind, TV sounds good with voice sounding warm or with a good spacial roar of a sporting crowd. Movies sound great on blu or red. The radio sounds like radio, just with the sub to fill it out, and the ipod sounds good to me. I play with the sub knob depending on the genre. I am a college student and so it gets played alot of music of different genres and people think it is great. If anything it is a little on the high side, and not enough mid range frequency for me, but I can't complain for the price.


----------



## pyro2k

Thanks for your help, that it just what I was looking for.


----------



## seelk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reedacus25* /forum/post/18971942
> 
> 
> First let me note that I am in no means an audiophile, but at the same time I know what sounds bad. This doesn't sound bad. TV sounds warm in the mids with voice. I have cable box, blu, hd dvd, and x360 in my 4 HDMI ins and I cant complain about anything. Call of Duty sounds great and you can hear people coming from behind, TV sounds good with voice sounding warm or with a good spacial roar of a sporting crowd. Movies sound great on blu or red. The radio sounds like radio, just with the sub to fill it out, and the ipod sounds good to me. I play with the sub knob depending on the genre. I am a college student and so it gets played alot of music of different genres and people think it is great. If anything it is a little on the high side, and not enough mid range frequency for me, but I can't complain for the price.



What Listening Mode are you using when playing Call of Duty to get the best surround experience? I play COD MW2 on my 360 as well...


----------



## reedacus25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seelk* /forum/post/18973654
> 
> 
> What Listening Mode are you using when playing Call of Duty to get the best surround experience? I play COD MW2 on my 360 as well...



I play with it in "Dolby D" which is basically just bitstreamed and not postprocessed or anything. its just the straight thru to the speakers as it is intended


----------



## gohanssjn

Dropped of my 5300 at Fedex today for the firmware upgrade. I am in NC, it is going to NY for the upgrade. Lets ee how long this takes...


----------



## seelk

I too have to send in my unit for the firmware upgrade. However, I'm debating whether I should. I'm not sure if I'll ever send a Multichannel PCM signal to the receiver. Currently I have a 360, Blu-Ray player and cable box connected and none are set to Multi PCM. What you guys think should I still send it? I hate having to wait 2+ weeks without the receiver. I'm starting to settle and get used to it.


----------



## Eayes

I had to send in my 508 receiver for the firmware upgrade. Not including travel time it took them a week to turn it around. Mine was sent to New York for the work.


----------



## gohanssjn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seelk* /forum/post/18996845
> 
> 
> I too have to send in my unit for the firmware upgrade. However, I'm debating whether I should. I'm not sure if I'll ever send a Multichannel PCM signal to the receiver. Currently I have a 360, Blu-Ray player and cable box connected and none are set to Multi PCM. What you guys think should I still send it? I hate having to wait 2+ weeks without the receiver. I'm starting to settle and get used to it.



Well, I did it because my Slim PS3 would always use LPCM for special features in Blu-Rays, like commentaries where they also showed video popups? This would lead to a cut out of the audio whenever there was a switch since it cannot Bitstream that audio data. So I wanted to be able to always send LPCM when I could to avoid the drops.


----------



## gohanssjn

Tech called me this morning. He can have the firmware done today and shipped out back to me today as well. but I also had some HDMI handshake issues with my PS3 sometimes (switching to another connection and back always fixed it) and he said Onkyo knew about the issue but had no fix. He offered to keep it there until they did, but I would rather have it back for now since lord knows how long it would be before a fix hits.


He also said one user had the handshake issue fixed by switching from 1.3b to 1.4a HDMI cables. Opinions on that?


----------



## Bill Lehecka

OK, just got the system, but lucky me, I need a firmware update!


I asked the support guy if I should just send the box when I get my RMA. Turns out I just need to send my receiver. So I unpacked the speakers and put the receiver back in the box. Just waiting for the FedEx form to come and I'll send it back using my FedEx guy at work.


Hopefully it's not too long of a turnaround, as the nearest service guy is about 100 miles away in East Syracuse.


Anything else I should know before I send this back?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anything else I should know before I send this back?



I needed to sign for it when they sent it back to me so make sure you have someone home who can sign for it or that you can easily get to your local UPS shipping center.


----------



## Bill Lehecka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/19013728
> 
> 
> I needed to sign for it when they sent it back to me so make sure you have someone home who can sign for it or that you can easily get to your local UPS shipping center.



That was the other thing.... I called support to see if they could change the address to my work address so I'd be here to sign for it. And they said take it to FedEx-Kinkos.


Also, I'm sending it back in the original packaging... Should I trim that down so it matches the size of the receiver?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, I'm sending it back in the original packaging... Should I trim that down so it matches the size of the receiver?



The original box was huge, at least twice as large as what you need. I'd actually use a smaller box, but barring that I guess you could trim the original box down.


----------



## Bill Lehecka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/19013833
> 
> 
> The original box was huge, at least twice as large as what you need. I'd actually use a smaller box, but barring that I guess you could trim the original box down.



That's what I'll do then.


Hopefully, the process won't take terribly long. My closest Service center is in East Syracuse. I'm 100 miles away. Next week I'll be busy anyway, so it all works out.










I just don't understand why we couldn't do this, users. I mean, I've installed firmware updates for tons of my electronics (It's a regular occurence with my PS3...) I recently installed a Firmware update for my Car (Ford Sync)... I don't have the back in front of me, is there no USB port on the receiver to make the process easier?


Does anyone want to take a bet that the 2011 models WILL have a USB port?


----------



## cyatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/19013833
> 
> 
> The original box was huge, at least twice as large as what you need. I'd actually use a smaller box, but barring that I guess you could trim the original box down.



When I sent Onkyo and e-mail I told them I no longer had the original packaging. They FedExed a shipping box with bubble wrap inside to me. I received my receiver back two weeks after I sent it to them. Rear surround problem fixed. HDMI video cutting out is still there though. I have to change to something else then back to the original input to get the signal back. On the slip I got back it said firmware update & bias current adjusted to factory standards. I don't know what that one was. I'm going to try the fix someone suggested, buying 1.4a HDMI cables. I'll update everyone later tonight.

Quick question, I have a "fat" PS3. I want the 7.1 TruHD & Master Audio. How do i get that? Do i set my PS3 to PCM and receiver to multi-channel? I can hear sound comming out of all speakers but do not see it in the display on the receiver.

Also, is uncompressed audio setting supposed to sound lower than compressed? I switched it to light and the sound got a lot louder than when I had the setting set to off. Anyway, hope this helped someone out.


Alex


----------



## Morac

If the PS3 is set to output 5.1 and 7.1 PCM, which it should be if you set it up HDMI audio automatically, then everything is set up correctly. The receiver will handle figuring out what kind of signal is being sent by the PS3.


You won't see the Dolby or DTS symbol on the receiver since it's receiving the raw PCM feed. To figure out what's being decoded by the PS3, you'll need to check the status on the PS3. Press the select button and the audio codec will be listed in the top right corner of the TV screen. Press select again (sometimes twice) to make it go away.


As for uncompressed audio being lower than compressed. I've noticed that as well, even when I had the PS3 directly hooked up to my TV. I'm not sure why exactly. The only thing I can think of is that the PS3 is amplifying the compressed audio signal after it decompresses it.


Note that when using the "fat" PS3, the receiver isn't decoding any of the audio, the PS3 is. The PS3 is also set to dynamically boost the audio by default, you can turn that off in the audio options. Turning the receiver to "light" does the same thing (dynamically boost the signal).


----------



## Bill Lehecka

Can I have the receiver show DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD on the receiver with a fat PS3?


----------



## afrogt

Nope, the Fat PS3 only outputs multichannel PCM for HD audio, it doesn't bitstream HD. The skinny PS3 will though.


----------



## cyatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/19014168
> 
> 
> If the PS3 is set to output 5.1 and 7.1 PCM, which it should be if you set it up HDMI audio automatically, then everything is set up correctly. The receiver will handle figuring out what kind of signal is being sent by the PS3.
> 
> 
> You won't see the Dolby or DTS symbol on the receiver since it's receiving the raw PCM feed. To figure out what's being decoded by the PS3, you'll need to check the status on the PS3. Press the select button and the audio codec will be listed in the top right corner of the TV screen. Press select again (sometimes twice) to make it go away.
> 
> 
> As for uncompressed audio being lower than compressed. I've noticed that as well, even when I had the PS3 directly hooked up to my TV. I'm not sure why exactly. The only thing I can think of is that the PS3 is amplifying the compressed audio signal after it decompresses it.
> 
> 
> Note that when using the "fat" PS3, the receiver isn't decoding any of the audio, the PS3 is. The PS3 is also set to dynamically boost the audio by default, you can turn that off in the audio options. Turning the receiver to "light" does the same thing (dynamically boost the signal).



Wow! Thank you for the info. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bill Lehecka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, the Fat PS3 only outputs multichannel PCM for HD audio, it doesn't bitstream HD. The skinny PS3 will though.



Does that affect sound quality at all? Or is it just nomenclature?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Does that affect sound quality at all? Or is it just nomenclature?



It shouldn't affect the quality. Dolby and DTS HD compressed audio is lossless as is the uncompressed PCM so assuming there isn't a bug in either the PS3's or receiver's decoders the audio quality should be identical.


----------



## Morac

Can anyone recommend a good USB powered fan that can blow sideways across the top of the receiver?


It's not that the receiver is getting too hot, it's that I have it on the bottom of my a/v rack (because it's so heavy) and the heat is rising and making my other components heat up. For example my Tivo's fan was in overdrive today after watching for a few hours.


I have similar issues with the exhaust from my PS3's fan (hot air).


I basically want to blow the hot air away before it has a chance to rise. I have a big 14" fan, but it requires being plugged in plus it's a bit of an overkill.


----------



## rmousir

So after reading all of these posts, should I stick with the 62## models vs the 5300 model if I am going to make a purchase? I do not want to drop any money just to have to ship the receiver for a update. I don't think that is cool.


----------



## gohanssjn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmousir* /forum/post/19032541
> 
> 
> So after reading all of these posts, should I stick with the 62## models vs the 5300 model if I am going to make a purchase? I do not want to drop any money just to have to ship the receiver for a update. I don't think that is cool.



If it helps, they paid the shipping both ways.


EDIT: Oh, I may have read that wrong...


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmousir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So after reading all of these posts, should I stick with the 62## models vs the 5300 model if I am going to make a purchase? I do not want to drop any money just to have to ship the receiver for a update. I don't think that is cool.



There's also the 6300 and 7300 models. Those are more expensive though.


----------



## techsea

Are they seriously expecting people to still ship this out if they bought this new? Why wouldn't they ship models with the firmware update, why continue to sell them without fixing the issue from now on?


I wouldn't buy a product knowing I have to ship it out. That's just asinine.


----------



## h0mersimps0n

Well, just placed the order for the HT-S5300 on shop Onkyo site. I bought a refurbished model for $110 less than the new at newegg.


Basically it came down to a new HT-S3300 or a refurbished HT-S5300 with my budget being nearly nothing. The factory refurbished 5300 was $39 more than the 3300 so it was kind of a no-brainer (unless it comes all dented and scratched-which doesn't really matter anyway cause it's going into a media cabinet)...


Going to call Onkyo support at 9am when they open and find out if they can determine if the unit needs the firmware update or not.


This is my first real theater system being attached to my Samsung 46c8000, PS3, HTPC, Sony 200disc DVD changer.


Will report back with condition of factory refurbished model. Wish me luck.


----------



## oldirtdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *h0mersimps0n* /forum/post/19037887
> 
> 
> Well, just placed the order for the HT-S5300 on shop Onkyo site. I bought a refurbished model for $110 less than the new at newegg.
> 
> 
> Basically it came down to a new HT-S3300 or a refurbished HT-S5300 with my budget being nearly nothing. The factory refurbished 5300 was $39 more than the 3300 so it was kind of a no-brainer (unless it comes all dented and scratched-which doesn't really matter anyway cause it's going into a media cabinet)...
> 
> 
> Going to call Onkyo support at 9am when they open and find out if they can determine if the unit needs the firmware update or not.
> 
> 
> This is my first real theater system being attached to my Samsung 46c8000, PS3, HTPC, Sony 200disc DVD changer.
> 
> 
> Will report back with condition of factory refurbished model. Wish me luck.



lol you might be the only one of us that doesn't need a firmware update with it coming directly from onkyo. mine's been sitting in denver for a week, hopefully it will be back sometime next week so i can finally set it up.


hehe at least i got the speaker stands and speakers all wired up (with banana clips i might add) so it will truly be plug & play when i get the head back from denver.


----------



## -Babalu-

Does anyone have any recommendations for speaker stands for the front 2 speakers. My TV is going on the wall as well as the center speaker, but the front 2 I want on speaker stands if possible but they are huge. I also dont want to spend a lot.


also any recommendations on speaker mounts for the back 4 to mount on the wall or ceiling?


----------



## oldirtdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-Babalu-* /forum/post/19050611
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for speaker stands for the front 2 speakers. My TV is going on the wall as well as the center speaker, but the front 2 I want on speaker stands if possible but they are huge. I also dont want to spend a lot.
> 
> 
> also any recommendations on speaker mounts for the back 4 to mount on the wall or ceiling?



SANUS SYSTEMS BF-31B Wood Speaker Stands i caught these for $34.99 from amazon.


the second pic is the stands i'm using for the rear speakers. they came from monoprice $40.31 for 2 sets of them including standard shipping.


oh yeah, got my receiver back on saturday, lucky i was home lol didn't even know it had been shipped back yet.


i'm still working out the acoustics of the room but all in all i'm very satisfied with the ht-s5300 as an added bonus that i wasn't even aware of, it is an "anynet" device so when i turn on my samsung t.v. the receiver comes on automatically.


also i'm using hdmi cables from monoprice that i ordered ages ago (1.3a i believe) and audio return channel and 3d work fine. so son't let anyone try to sell you some overpriced hdmi 1.4 cables cause you don't need them


----------



## afrogt

Nice setup. Suggestion, you might want to move the center channel from the cabinet to under the TV using some wall mount L backets. That would get the center channel closer to ear level.
http://www.amazon.com/B-Tech-Center-...058522&sr=8-12 


Or two brackets and small shelf from hardware store which would be relatively cheap too.






Do you have the center angled up towards the listener right now?


----------



## Morac

I just want to double check. Even though the surround and surround rear speakers are labeled, they are interchangeable correct?


The reason I ask, is right now I have the surround speakers mounted in the rear since I'm in a 5.1 setup. If I switch to a 7.1 setup, I can just swap the cables on the receiver and use the "rear surround" speakers as as the "surround" speakers and vice-versa, correct?


Also is having the speakers mounted high up bad? That's where I have the "surround" ones mounted currently and I've found that the sound coming from them become omnidirectional (meaning I can't tell if where it's coming from front or back) unless I turn my head.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


your surround speakers should not be mounted in the rear in a 5.1 setup... they should be mounted to your side, and slightly behind you....


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> your surround speakers should not be mounted in the rear in a 5.1 setup... they should be mounted to your side, and slightly behind you....



I know, but that isn't really an option since there's no wall on the left side. Even with a speaker stand it wouldn't really work because the stand would be in the middle of an open area. I guess a ceiling hookup could work, but then I'd need to run wires through the ceiling.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


then how would you intend to make a 7.1 setup?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> then how would you intend to make a 7.1 setup?



I haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


lol...







good answer...


you got room in the ceiling to easily run wire? that really would be a better option... but i understand having to work within the constraints that you have...


----------



## stryke8701

Can anyone tell me if this receiver will "sync" with my TV?

I have a Sony Bravia with "Bravia sync".


I currently have a sony CT-100 and its nice because when I turn my TV on...the receiver turns on automatically. I'm hoping this will also be the case with this Onkyo receiver.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stryke8701* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this receiver will "sync" with my TV?
> 
> I have a Sony Bravia with "Bravia sync".
> 
> 
> I currently have a sony CT-100 and its nice because when I turn my TV on...the receiver turns on automatically. I'm hoping this will also be the case with this Onkyo receiver.



It syncs with my Bravia XBR4. When I turn the TV on and off it turns the receiver on and off. Also the volume control syncs so you can use the TV's remote to control the receiver's volume. There's also an option to switch between the receiver's and the TV's speakers. Finally the receiver knows when the TV is outputting audio via the optic cable and switches to that (my TV doesn't support the audio return channel).


----------



## Evildude

The only thing that makes me wanna get the s5300 is that if in the future everyone switches to 7.1 I'll be ready for it, this HTIB looks very future proof, IMO


Can someone tell me or post an article on how many ways there are to wire the 2 extra speakers, I do not have the space behind the sofa for them but if there is a safe way (for the receiver) to wire them I would like to know more about it.


Thank you!


----------



## LCDLP Guy

 http://www.dolby.com/consumer/setup/...ide/index.html


----------



## klamath10

Hi all... it's my 1st time here!

I've got some trouble to setup this system, the "problem occur when I disable the "dynamic EQ" I felt the surround speaks loss the power... It happened with Xbox 360, slim PS3 and DVD VIDEO. how did u get the surround works well without "dynamic EQ" ?


----------



## rblatchley

Hi All,

Just got the 5300 and set it up. I'm trying to understand all of the settings. I currently have my Xbox 360 connected and I primarily use it as a media center extender. I have a few questions.


Which listening mode should I be using so that I utilize all 7.1 speakers whether the source is 5.1, 7.1 or stereo? My receiver is set in a closet so I want to set it and forget wherever possible.


For example: When I'm watching TV and I select an HD source with 5.1 surround, I want the receiver to know it's 5.1 and duplicate the surround channels on the rears (I think). If I'm watching an SD source with stereo sound, I want the receiver to utilize all speakers in stereo mode. If I switch inputs to my Bluray player and I have a 7.1 source, I want it to recognize the 7.1 source and use that.


I fumbled around a bit with the listening modes and I noticed that if I use "Direct", then I don't get any sound from the rears with a 5.1 input. I assume if the input was stereo I'd only get sound from the fronts. Seemed like my best option was Dolby EX. However, if I understand correctly, the purpose of Dolby EX is to use all 7.1 speakers when the input is 5.1 (just reproduces surrounds channel to the rear channel). So what happens when I play a game with 7.1 (if there are any?). Will it automatically recognize 7.1 channels and change the listening mode?


Ultimately, what are my best "set it and forget it" options when I have 2 inputs - 1) Xbox 360 for TV, Netflix movies and Games, 2) Bluray player, (and soon I may also have a PS3).


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Morac

The S5300 can remember the audio setting for not only different inputs (HDMI1, HDMI2, etc), but the different source audio type as well (Dolby 5.1, Dolby 2.1, stereo, etc).


So however you set it up should be set once and forget. It sounds like in your case you want to set the Bluray to output 7.1 as direct and 5.1 as Dolby and the XBox as Dolby as well.


----------



## rblatchley

Thanks Morac. When you say: "set the Bluray to output 7.1 as direct and 5.1 as Dolby and the XBox as Dolby"


So 7.1 should be set to direct. That makes sense.....it will output the source without much additional processing when the source is 7.1.


For 5.1 and the XBox as "Dolby"......which Dolby is that? Right now I'm using Dolby EX. Is there a better setting to incorporate all 7.1 speakers when the input is 5.1? Does it matter what type of 5.1 source is coming in......it will always use the same Dolby setting?


Thanks again.


----------



## maxjive

Direct is the right setting...it will choose the appropriate sound format based on signal type. For 5.1, no sound will be produced by rear 7.1 speakers no matter how you try.


Chris


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxjive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Direct is the right setting...it will choose the appropriate sound format based on signal type. For 5.1, no soind will be produced by rear 7.1 speakers no matter how you try.
> 
> 
> Chris



The S5300 can simulate 7.1 from a 5.1 source if you set it to Dolby instead of Direct. Similar to how Dolby EX II can simulate 5.1 from stereo. Doing so can cause it to not sound correct though since the back channel sound is being created by the receiver based on the source audio and whatever algorithm the receiver uses to figure out how to build the rear speaker sound.


I don't have the rear speakers installed, but I've used Dolby EX II to simulate 5.1 sound from 2.0 and it's hit or miss.


----------



## Bill Lehecka

OK, I finally got my receiver back from its Firmware Upgrade. Sent it out August 9th, got it August 30th. Some hiccups while it was out, like FedEx shipping it to Wisconsin (I live in NY, and the repair shop was in NY). But while it was being repaired, I got the speaker stands and ran wire throughout my living room in anticipation of yesterday.


LOVE the system, but one thing: The subwoofer seems to go into standby mode way too easily. I'll pay some track without a ton of bass, and all of a sudden, the sub will go into Standby. It seems to need a huge jolt before the sub comes back up. Is there something I can do to prevent this, or is this how the speaker works?


----------



## Morac

If you are using "direct" mode, I think that's how it works. I believe it's only used for the .1 track.


If you want it to be used more often you can use a different listening mode. You can also try increasing the woofers setting on the adjustment setting.


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19127202
> 
> 
> LOVE the system, but one thing: The subwoofer seems to go into standby mode way too easily. I'll pay some track without a ton of bass, and all of a sudden, the sub will go into Standby. It seems to need a huge jolt before the sub comes back up. Is there something I can do to prevent this, or is this how the speaker works?



Well that can't be good, I heard of that awhile back and I don't like it, I think it'll be kind of annoying.


----------



## Bill Lehecka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/19128842
> 
> 
> Well that can't be good, I heard of that awhile back and I don't like it, I think it'll be kind of annoying.



Well, Morac was correct. I adjusted the subwoofer level to +4dB. It was a balancing act because I didn't want the bass to sound too processed and unnatural. 4dB was about right. I may reduce it to +3dB still, depending on an increased pool sample of content.


Also, I changed the dynamic volume to light instead of medium. Heavy made it so I could crank my volume, but it made the initial bass kick too light to recognize, especially in some of my DVDs I ripped onto the hard drive of my HTPC.


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19129052
> 
> 
> Well, Morac was correct. I adjusted the subwoofer level to +4dB. It was a balancing act because I didn't want the bass to sound too processed and unnatural. 4dB was about right. I may reduce it to +3dB still, depending on an increased pool sample of content.
> 
> 
> Also, I changed the dynamic volume to light instead of medium. Heavy made it so I could crank my volume, but it made the initial bass kick too light to recognize, especially in some of my DVDs I ripped onto the hard drive of my HTPC.



And this way stays on at all times without losing audio quality?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And this way stays on at all times without losing audio quality?



You probably don't want it on all the time if it doesn't need to be since the sub uses a lot of power.


----------



## yode

yay, just setup my 5300, and it did not need a firmware update! btw I bought it August 29th via amazon.


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yode* /forum/post/19139267
> 
> 
> yay, just setup my 5300, and it did not need a firmware update! btw I bought it August 29th via amazon.



Awesome dude, I'll be getting mine in December, also can you post some pics?


----------



## yode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/19139301
> 
> 
> Awesome dude, I'll be getting mine in December, also can you post some pics?



yea ill try to take a few pics of my setup once i have all my systems hooked up. I was wondering, when I have like a blu-ray movie playing and I want it to be in Dolby TrueHD, do I put the listening mode on "Direct"? Or is there an option for dolby trueHD listening mode? Thanks!


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yode* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> yea ill try to take a few pics of my setup once i have all my systems hooked up. I was wondering, when I have like a blu-ray movie playing and I want it to be in Dolby TrueHD, do I put the listening mode on "Direct"? Or is there an option for dolby trueHD listening mode? Thanks!



Direct mode simply outputs exactly what's input without the receiver changing the number of channels or doing Audyssey processing on it. Other modes are dependent on the input. There is a Dolby option when the input is Dolby. That will put 7.1 audio regardless of how many channels the source is using whatever algorithm the receiver uses to do that.


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/19146784
> 
> 
> Direct mode simply outputs exactly what's input without the receiver changing the number of channels or doing Audyssey processing on it. Other modes are dependent on the input. There is a Dolby option when the input is Dolby. That will put 7.1 audio regardless of how many channels the source is using whatever algorithm the receiver uses to do that.



Awesome I had the same question!


----------



## yode

Do you guys use dynamic eq? It seems to really boost bass and surround.


----------



## Evildude

Does anyone know if this S5300 will upscale my wii using HDMI?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this S5300 will upscale my wii using HDMI?



It can't output component in over HDMI so no.


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/19154037
> 
> 
> It can't output component in over HDMI so no.



even if I hook the wii to the receiver using the HDMI adapter they sell?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> even if I hook the wii to the receiver using the HDMI adapter they sell?



If you can manage to convert the component to HDMI and input that into the receiver, it will output over HDMI, but it still won't upscale.


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/19155974
> 
> 
> If you can manage to convert the component to HDMI and input that into the receiver, it will output over HDMI, but it still won't upscale.



Got it, I guess I have to wait til they come out with some WiiHD


----------



## yode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yode* /forum/post/19148604
> 
> 
> Do you guys use dynamic eq? It seems to really boost bass and surround.



also what does Dynamic Vol do? It seems to boost sound too. What are the recommended settings on these 2?


----------



## hotshotmedic

well i just got my receiver back from the service center in Montreal. What a painful ordeal. took them a month to do a firmware update and ship it back! the combo of Onkyo's unfriendly/clueless customer service (yes Canada does exist and you warranty your products there as well) and the service center in Montreal taking forever, has made this the worst online purchase I've ever made/had to deal with.

the good news is that its working as intended, rear channels output the correct sound. im glad to have it back and hope to never have to deal with any warranty issues again.


----------



## yode

do people use dynamic eq?


----------



## Respen

I just picked this setup up on teusday and the model number on the box is HT-S5300 (b).


Is the B indicative of a revision or has it always been around?


Also, I too have issues with the sub turning off prematurley. It shut off during a 5.1 playback of the new Harry Potter for goodness sakes. It seemed to happen most frequently when I was using direct as a source, I've since turned the manual adjuster on the sub up to 75% full and have been using the default "multichannel" for sources and haven't had it shut off since.


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Respen* /forum/post/19169651
> 
> 
> I just picked this setup up on teusday and the model number on the box is HT-S5300 (b).
> 
> 
> Is the B indicative of a revision or has it always been around?
> 
> 
> Also, I too have issues with the sub turning off prematurley. It shut off during a 5.1 playback of the new Harry Potter for goodness sakes. It seemed to happen most frequently when I was using direct as a source, I've since turned the manual adjuster on the sub up to 75% full and have been using the default "multichannel" for sources and haven't had it shut off since.



After you messed with the sub, is it louder?

I really want this system but it sounds like some folks may have encountered some problems with it....


----------



## overfiend

My 5300 from Vanns will arrive today. Praying that it's not on the repair list.


----------



## Respen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/19169943
> 
> 
> After you messed with the sub, is it louder?
> 
> I really want this system but it sounds like some folks may have encountered some problems with it....



It's a little louder, I think it's a more appropriate level honestly.


----------



## slo_dave

Read through the whole thread... glad I did. I believe I'll spend $50 more and get the 6300.


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slo_dave* /forum/post/19170591
> 
> 
> Read through the whole thread... glad I did. I believe I'll spend $50 more and get the 6300.



So I took a look at both over at crutchfield and found out that the "s5300" has Bass-reflex and the "s6300" acoustic suspension.


Also it says there that the "s6300" speakers aren't shielded, I would think that's a problem.

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Produ...&hidesimilar=y


----------



## overfiend

Well I just received my S5300 and noticed 2 serial on the box, one is the receiver's and the other unlabeled one is the actual serial needed to verify if you need the firmware update. I registered both numbers and tried both numbers to verify for firmware update. Mine needed the update and has the (B) on the model number as well. I guess that means all S5300's are bad. So if you threw the foam away, I wonder how you can get the S5300's serial?


----------



## slo_dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/19171304
> 
> 
> Also it says there that the "s6300" speakers aren't shielded, I would think that's a problem.



Only if you have an old tube TV. LCD/Plasmas are should not be affected by the lack of magnectic shielding in speakers...

Makes you wonder if they skimped on the speakers though.
HDMI Video upscaling
Audyssey 2EQ with Mic

are +'s for me with the 6300. On Amazon, it is only $50 more right now.


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slo_dave* /forum/post/19174040
> 
> 
> Only if you have an old tube TV. LCD/Plasmas are should not be affected by the lack of magnectic shielding in speakers...
> 
> Makes you wonder if they skimped on the speakers though.
> HDMI Video upscaling
> Audyssey 2EQ with Mic
> 
> are +'s for me with the 6300. On Amazon, it is only $50 more right now.



I have a 72" Samsung DLP would they be a problem?


----------



## Respen

I returned and replaced my HT-S5300 today. I checked online and I required a firmware update, Onkyo was unwilling to send a replacement and I was unwilling to wait 2 weeks for a fully functional receiver.


The new one does not require an update and is working fine but one of the small plastic tabs holding the vent on the top of the system was broken. I'm picky and didn't want to risk a getting another receiver requiring and update via a return so called support again asking if they could just mail me one of these tiny 5 cent tabs.


I spent a good hour on the phone going through their hoops only to be told that it was impossible to get a replacement piece. Support was impatient with me during all of my contact with them and very eager to pass the call to another support department. While the receiver is decent if you get one that doesn't need an update, just pray that you don't have to deal with Onkyo support... the worst I've had the displeasure of dealing with by far.


----------



## slo_dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/19174231
> 
> 
> I have a 72" Samsung DLP would they be a problem?



Copy and paste from another website...

_"The screen itself will not be affected. Only the old glass tube style had sensitivity to magnets because they actually used electron ray guns to light up the front of the tube.

The magnet would pull the electrons and distort the picture before it would hit the screen. They could also permanently distort the receptors on the front. But that's only with the old tube style."_

*Respen:* that really sucks about Onkyo support. Seems to be a consistent theme here. Makes me rethink brand choices


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slo_dave* /forum/post/19178087
> 
> 
> that really sucks about Onkyo support. Seems to be a consistent theme here. Makes me rethink brand choices



That's what I've been thinking, I'm actually thinking about getting the s5300 and maybe the s6300 but all of this problems are holding me back!


----------



## overfiend

Wondering if any of you can help me optimize my setup. There are just so many settings that I am wondering why my system does not sound fulfilling. May I ask if any of you are willing to share your settings. I am sure I will not be the only one to appreciate this.


Thanks.


----------



## QuakGunns

I have been playing different BluRay movies like Transformers 2 and 007 Quantum of Solace. And what I noticed from any movies I played is that the dialogs sound muffled. Any dialogs from actors speaking in the background is extremely low and hard to make out. In addition, explosions sound "contained" and is totally missing the dynamic explosiveness. Its hard to describe it in words but the sound is like "BOOM!" instead of "BOOMMMM......!" The same goes for any car crashes where the clash of metal to metal seems to be "missing". It sounds like ["CRASH!"] and not ["CRASHHH" followed by clink, clink, clink (metal pieces hitting the ground is missing)] Does these type of sounds come from the front speakers? If that is the case, is the volume from my front speakers too low? I do noticed that the sound from my center speaker is much louder than my 2 front speakers. I know it sounds confusing but if anyone has any suggestions as far as tweaking the settings on the AV receiver, please help. Thank you very much.


----------



## Morac

You could try turning on Audyssey dynamic EQ or volume.


----------



## QuakGunns

I already have Audyssey dynamic EQ on. With the volume, there seems to be an imbalance between the 2 front speakers and the rest of the speakers. If I turn the volume louder to accommadate the front speakers, the rest of the speakers will be too loud.


----------



## Morac

You can adjust the volume levels of each speaker individually in the settings.


Note that Dynamic EQ adjusts the volume making certain things louder than they should be.


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/19199201
> 
> 
> You can adjust the volume levels of each speaker individually in the settings.
> 
> 
> Note that Dynamic EQ adjusts the volume making certain things louder than they should be.



So turning off the dynamic EQ is better?

a lot of ppl here seem to have done that, I just wonder if it sounds more natural.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So turning off the dynamic EQ is better?
> 
> a lot of ppl here seem to have done that, I just wonder if it sounds more natural.



It's a personal preference, but Dynamic EQ artificially raises the volume of certain frequencies to make it easier to hear dialog at low volumes. Personally I leave it off when listening at normal volumes.


----------



## Bill Lehecka

*sigh* New problem.... Woke up this morning, turned on the TV, and now all of my inputs are showing blue screens. I tried resetting the receiver, reseating the HDMI wires, no dice. Sound still comes out, though.


Why do I fear having to send this unit back... Again...


----------



## Bill Lehecka

Ok, strangest thing, we're back up and running again... I don't know what I did. I'm going to chalk it up to Goblins...


Will keep an eye out to see if this happens again.


----------



## nimh

where do you get the serial to register the product?


someone says it is on the foam or box it is shipped in?! ain't it on the back of the receiver itself?


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nimh* /forum/post/19215973
> 
> 
> where do you get the serial to register the product?
> 
> 
> someone says it is on the foam or box it is shipped in?! ain't it on the back of the receiver itself?



Most of the times it is, look for a white sticker with the bar code that should be it, I know a lot of folks talk of the serial # on Onkyo's being on the box.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most of the times it is, look for a white sticker with the bar code that should be it, I know a lot of folks talk of the serial # on Onkyo's being on the box.



If I remember correctly, it was on the bottom of the receiver.


----------



## nimh

found mine...checked it on the website...didnt need an update

i dont know guys i am very happy with the system


it was a birthday gift tho i did chose it myself


----------



## nrcanada

Hi All, they have at a locat bb store in canada the Onkyo 5.1 Channel Home Theatre System (HT-S3300) - is this good enough if my tv isn't 3-D? I will be connecting to ps3, wii, and vcr, plasma?


----------



## harry1236




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepelutivruski4* /forum/post/18608072
> 
> Attachment 175112
> 
> Attachment 175113
> 
> Attachment 175114
> 
> 
> 
> so my HT 5300 is up and running and i took some quick pics and put them up.
> 
> 
> if u look closely on the reflection of the TV, you'll see i have no pants on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my review so far of this HTiB would probably be a 4.5 out of 10. yeah you get what you pay for and for $500 this is still a steal.
> 
> 
> music sounds absolutely terrible. low mids are absent and there is no articulation in percussion and thus it all lacks energy.
> 
> i did some tweaking and i got it to sound reasonable. by tweaking i mean i switched the front 2 speakers to some Ushers that are together more expensive than the entire HTiB. I then used the provided front speakers and placed them as the side-surround speakers which get more use from 5.1 than the rear-surround channel.
> 
> Classical music sounds OK, Rock music is horrible, Electronic music is tolerable at best. well i should say that guitars and Synth sound pretty good. distorted guitars have great bite. i won't go too far into this because this isn't why i chose to invest in the Onkyo HT5300. However if you want this for music you've already wasted too much time even putting the thought of this HTiB in your head.
> 
> 
> if u have any questions; don't hesitate
> 
> 
> I play tons of video games, and movies and that is why i wanted this. In this department i am overwhelmed with joy. I've put in a few video games and movies that support lossless 7.1... just the thought of the things i've heard puts a big grin on my face. i may have reviewed it a bit too harsh.
> 
> 
> again any questions in regards to my experiences or what i've used to benchmark the lossless 7.1 i would be more than happy to answer.
> 
> 
> also, if u have any suggestions on how i can get my music to sound less stuffy and bring out more articulation in percussions(including latin jazz piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) please please suggest.
> 
> 
> i have listened to everything from compressed codecs to 24/96 lossless from ipod and that media server next to the sub. and it all lines up the same for me.



Yes you are right this HTiB is not meant for music. Here in India I got it for Rs. 52000 (almost $1150) So its definitely not a steel for me.


Below are the settings that works just fine for me in music, I'm using the default speakers that came with the box:


Sp Config >> All speaker set to Small

Crossover >> 40Hz or you can also check 50Hz if it works for you


Audyssey >> On

Dynamic EQ >> On

Reference Level >> 15db (for techno music or where Bass seems to get boomy) and 10db (for jazz, soft music)

Dynamic Volume >> off


Music Optimizer >> on


AUDIO

Bass >> 8db or 10db depending on the music

Treble >> 10db


I am using DTS NEO:6 music for techno music and for jazz I'm using the deafult setting of Dolby digital PLIIx (Panorama: off, Dimension: 0, Center width: 3)


Please also set the Dolby digital PLIIx Center width to 7 and see if it works in some kind of music genre.


Please do tell me if that works for you.


----------



## mfro

What listening mode do you guys use to watch sports? Specifically football? In most modes I hear way too much crowd noise and the announcers are real quiet. I hate to say it but All Ch Stereo seems to sound best.


----------



## rblatchley

Hi guys, hoping you can help.

I have the HT-S5300. I've had it for about a month and it's been working great. Today, I was messing around with the inputs and switched my XBOX from HDMI input 2 to 3, and I added a DirecTV box to HDMI 1. I could hear the sound from the DirecTV box, but no video. Then, all of the sudden, no sound either. I tried switching to the XBOX but no video. I've tried each of the inputs and I'm no longer getting any video at all. Some kind of signal is getting to the TV because when I plug the receiver in from the HDMI output to the TV, a message comes on the screen asking me to check the signal. When I connect the XBOX or DirecTV box directly to the TV, it works fine (i.e. not cable or XBOX/STB related).


Is the receiver fried? Any suggestions on what else to try?


Thanks.


----------



## apurvaas

i have a question!


for my surround sound, i need 35 ft 16 gauge wire for each speaker.... (35*2=70ft)


my my front speakers in need 6ft *2= 12 ft


my central speaker needs 6ft= 6ft


total is 70+12+6= 88ft 16 gauge wire!


is it possible if i buy 1 100ft 16gauge wire and cut it according to my need or I have to buy 2 50ft and 2 25 ft wires!


this is my 1st set up and i am confused!


TIA


any suggestions?


----------



## parapudaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apurvaas* /forum/post/19300835
> 
> 
> i have a question!
> 
> 
> for my surround sound, i need 35 ft 16 gauge wire for each speaker.... (35*2=70ft)
> 
> 
> my my front speakers in need 6ft *2= 12 ft
> 
> 
> my central speaker needs 6ft= 6ft
> 
> 
> total is 70+12+6= 88ft 16 gauge wire!
> 
> 
> is it possible if i buy 1 100ft 16gauge wire and cut it according to my need or I have to buy 2 50ft and 2 25 ft wires!
> 
> 
> this is my 1st set up and i am confused!
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> any suggestions?



the longer the better... go with 100ft, but i will get 14AWG instead.


----------



## overfiend

Sent my unit in 2 weeks ago for firmware update. Called them today to ask for status, still in queue. WTF. How long did it take you guys to get your unit updated and returned to you? I am totally regretting buying Onkyo.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overfiend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sent my unit in 2 weeks ago for firmware update. Called them today to ask for status, still in queue. WTF. How long did it take you guys to get your unit updated and returned to you? I am totally regretting buying Onkyo.



It was under 2 weeks, but I was probably one of the first people to send mine in.


----------



## BASSINMAN01

Buying direct from ShopOnkyo.com will give you a greater cost and less protection in the event of a problem with your system. I purchased an Onkyo HTS model # HT-S9300THX system direct from ShopOnkyo.com on July 29 and it was delivered on Aug.5. Placed into use with my new Samsung UN55C8000 led TV on or about August 16. Within a couple of days I began having a problem while playing the new Samsung Blue Ray player. Contacts to Onkyo says it is a Tv problem so I contact Samsung. Bottom line here is that after extensive he said she said situations and two separate service calls by Samsung technicians it has finally been determined that the problem is with the Onkyo receiver. I was then told to ship it to their repair facility at my costs and they would repair and send it back. (they have yet to acknowledge that it is their problem ) I then inquired to ShopOnkyo.com about returning it to them for replacement and have been told that I was now beyond my 30 day replacement time frame. The Supervisor at Onkyo customer service will not return my calls nor will the supervisor at ShopOnkyo.com return my calls. ShopOnkyo.com will not even answer my emails requesting that they ship me a replacement unit with a pre paid return shipping label for me to return my defective unit.


----------



## BigMERF

was considering this system but now i am worried about this firmware issue.. do all of them have to be sent back? or is there a manufacturing date i should look for?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigMERF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> was considering this system but now i am worried about this firmware issue.. do all of them have to be sent back? or is there a manufacturing date i should look for?



It's based on the serial number. My guess is that if you can find a recent manufactured date it probably wouldn't need the update. Finding that is the tricky part.


----------



## BigMERF

I guess as a customer i can walk into my local retailer and request that they look at the manufacturing date on the box.. they have it here locally at hhgregg for 471. If it needs the update i can always go back and return it.







. I can also just add the site to my phones bookmarks and just run the serial number from my phones browser to see if it needs it..lol


----------



## overfiend

Finally got my receiver back after 3 weeks. Overall, I cannot tell any difference. Is the Firmware listed anywhere in the setup menu? Also, can anyone recommend a good scene to test if the rear surround thru LPCM is still reversed?


----------



## JChin

Hi overfiend, Hellboy II: The Golden Army


----------



## overfiend

i only have 4 blurays with rear surround:

Crank

house of 1000 corpses

Dark City

hairspray


Before I knew a scene on Dark City where the trash truck drives by the main character and you hear the rears were reversed. But now with the new firmware i hear the rears on both left & right. Wondering if they just converted the back surround to mono. Trying to find another scene with rear separation audio to test.


----------



## UKStory135

Has anyone else bought this unit at Sears? I bought this thing on September 30, and I still haven't received it.


I have read the manual and this thread probably 30 times in anticipation of its arrival, heck I ran all of my 14 awg speaker wire 10 days ago. Do you all have any advice on which HDMI ports I should plug my DirecTV receiver, XBox 360, and PS3 into? I know that the HDMI inputs are labelled Blu-ray(1), VCR/DVR (2), Satellite (3), and Game (4) does it really matter the which goes where? Finally, what should my PS3 and DirecTV receiver settings be on this receiver?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UKStory135* /forum/post/19347295
> 
> 
> Has anyone else bought this unit at Sears? I bought this thing on September 30, and I still haven't received it.
> 
> 
> I have read the manual and this thread probably 30 times in anticipation of its arrival, heck I ran all of my 14 awg speaker wire 10 days ago. Do you all have any advice on which HDMI ports I should plug my DirecTV receiver, XBox 360, and PS3 into? I know that the HDMI inputs are labelled Blu-ray(1), VCR/DVR (2), Satellite (3), and Game (4) does it really matter the which goes where? Finally, what should my PS3 and DirecTV receiver settings be on this receiver?



Hi UKStory, suggest calling Sears and find out whats the hold up.


It really doesn't matter where its connected as you can edit the input name.


For DirecTV set the audio to output DD 5.1. For PS3, it depends it you own a Fat or Slim PS3 so set audio output as follow. For Fat set it to LPCM and Slim set it to Bitstream.


----------



## UKStory135

Thanks


----------



## yode

ok so a few days ago, I noticed that my sub just stopped producing any noise. I tried going through to the speaker setup and doing test tones, and the sub emitted zero noise. I have the dial up to a moderate level, and all plugs are where they should be. The LED on the front is Blue even. Does anyone know what I can do? It will be a pain to send the sub/receiver back to onkyo because of hardware failures...


also I have subwoofer on YES, if anyone is wondering.


And I tested my iphone -> rca adapter -> subwoofer and the sub produced no sound. So I am guessing it is the sub, but couldnt the only problem be that the sub is blown? Don't blown speakers still emit some noise? What else could be wrong?


----------



## UKStory135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19347374
> 
> 
> Hi UKStory, suggest calling Sears and find out whats the hold up.
> 
> 
> It really doesn't matter where its connected as you can edit the input name.
> 
> 
> For DirecTV set the audio to output DD 5.1. For PS3, it depends it you own a Fat or Slim PS3 so set audio output as follow. For Fat set it to LPCM and Slim set it to Bitstream.



I called Sears, they said that there is still a hold up and it is on back order. They then told me that it might come in on the 21st.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UKStory135* /forum/post/19362169
> 
> 
> I called Sears, they said that there is still a hold up and it is on back order. They then told me that it might come in on the 21st.



Wow, almost a month







.


Go to the Sears website and click on "check availability" and enter your zip code.


----------



## yode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yode* /forum/post/19351338
> 
> 
> ok so a few days ago, I noticed that my sub just stopped producing any noise. I tried going through to the speaker setup and doing test tones, and the sub emitted zero noise. I have the dial up to a moderate level, and all plugs are where they should be. The LED on the front is Blue even. Does anyone know what I can do? It will be a pain to send the sub/receiver back to onkyo because of hardware failures...
> 
> 
> also I have subwoofer on YES, if anyone is wondering.
> 
> 
> And I tested my iphone -> rca adapter -> subwoofer and the sub produced no sound. So I am guessing it is the sub, but couldnt the only problem be that the sub is blown? Don't blown speakers still emit some noise? What else could be wrong?



what do i dooooo


----------



## a_day_without_me

has anyone done the firmware update to correct the rear channel switching, and then noticed new problems when they got their receiver back?


I have a HT-S3300 that came up as needing a firmware update on the Onkyo website. I am very happy with it so far, no video dump outs or anything. I don't currently even have a Multichannel PCM source. Even if I got a blu-ray player I still could bitstream (except for the ultra-rare LPCM only discs)


My concern is that firmware updates have been known, here and there, to make new problems. I am on the fence about even bothering with this update.


----------



## Gronnie

Considering buying this, if I do what should I order from Monoprice to upgrade the speaker wire?


I'm guess x length of speaker wire, would 14AWG be good?


How about banana plugs? Which type and how many (they appear to come in pairs)?


Thanks!


----------



## wahwho

I have an HT-S5300 that I bought in June that needs the update but I've been sitting on it since I don't need multichannel PCM at the moment. It seems like there is something else going on with it though. Every once in a while, maybe a couple of times a week, my TV (Toshiba Regza 46SV670U) has been shutting off for no reason - completely powering off, not just the picture going out. I blamed the TV, but hadn't had time to deal with it. I recently got a set of wireless headphones though and the transmitter on them does the same thing, powers off for no reason. The two are plugged in in different outlets, and the headphones are plugged into a power strip which has other devices on it that are not effected. The only thing I can find in common is the receiver.


I don't know why it would be related, but for the sake of completeness: I'm also having problems with my cable box freezing when starting or ending a recording. Sometimes the picture on screen freezes, sometimes the recorded show freezes a few seconds in.


Thoughts? Suggestions? I really don't want to ship this thing off to Onkyo for just the firmware fix, and I suspect when I talk to their support (which I will soon) they'll tell me that needs to be done before they'll even talk about the other problem.


Thanks.


----------



## overfiend

I have the phat ps3 which does not bitstream hd audio. Tested with 'alone in the dark' game which has 7.1 pcm audio. Confirmed that the new firmware fixed the reversed rear channels. Real easy to tell by just rotating your character around and hearing the vocals shift from left to right in the rears. At least I will have a piece-of-mind knowing something is fixed with the new firmware.


----------



## UKStory135

The only issues I've had with my 5300 system are that my PS3 still says pcm, even though it's set to bitstream and my iPod dock doesn't work. My satellite and XBox worked perfectly at just plug and play. I'm happy with it, but I honestly don't know any better. I did notice an improvement when I put 14g. wires.


----------



## Evildude

WOW it sounds to me that a lot of ppl are having problems with this particular unit, I think I'll stay away from it.


----------



## .enigma.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/19485024
> 
> 
> WOW it sounds to me that a lot of ppl are having problems with this particular unit, I think I'll stay away from it.



x2


Almost bought it yesterday


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.enigma.* /forum/post/19487222
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> Almost bought it yesterday



Well if I wait till next March my budget will allow me to get the receiver and speakers separate.


I've drooling reading about the TX-sr608 any advice on that unit?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.enigma.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> Almost bought it yesterday



Except for the known surround swap issue, which I had fixed, I haven't had any issues with this model.


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/19488154
> 
> 
> Except for the known surround swap issue, which I had fixed, I haven't had any issues with this model.



Well I mean, A lot of ppl complain about the speakers being to "cheap" and stuff.

Also I don't want to spend close to 2 months without a receiver like so many here.


----------



## chopchop0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/19488154
> 
> 
> Except for the known surround swap issue, which I had fixed, I haven't had any issues with this model.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/19488175
> 
> 
> Well I mean, A lot of ppl complain about the speakers being to "cheap" and stuff.
> 
> Also I don't want to spend close to 2 months without a receiver like so many here.



has anyone bought this recently and still had the same problem?


I was actually considering the HT-S5300 over the HTX-22HDX and just running it as a 2.1/3.1 setup, but maybe I'll just get the HTX if there is such an issue with this one.


I don't want to spend more than $400 or so for a HTIB.


----------



## afineman

Greetings All


I bought this back in late September and am still kicking myself.


I'm 52 and my ears ring so I clearly can not talk about audio quality, yet I wish I didn't buy this.


After receiving it, I registered it online and was informed it had to be sent back for an update.


It was packaged and the pre-paid label was used. 5 days later United Radio called asking why I sent it in, I said because the Onkyo web site said it needed an update. They said What update, well a week and a half passed (e-mails). I got annoyed and asked to talk to a boss.


I asked "Why would Onkyo give me a pre-paid shipping label to send to you if there wasn't anything wrong", I then asked "The RMA # should tell you what was needed", I was asked once again for an E-mail describing my problem and copies of my receipt.


3 days later it is on my door step, when checking the service report it said nothing was done has current firmware, I shrugged my shoulders and said "well that was a waist".


2 day later I reorganized my (version of a) home theater (rotated it 180 degrees) and installed this HTIB, fired up the HTIB, fired up my LG BD 550 with my Avatar movie, on my LG HS200 projector, I was pleased, looked and sounded great.


OOHH but wait problems are not over yet, at the end of the movie even my ringing ears detected a new background sound, my HTPC fans can be detected, my projector fan is detected, yet there is a new noise. To make a long story short there is a 60 Hz hum in the sub woofer, and because of it's shape and size it cost me over $90 to send it to United.


Based on ONLY "My" experience I would NEVER recommend this product to ANYONE.


My main motivator in buying this was the multiple HDMI inputs (I upgraded from 5:1 to 7:1 with more power and removed the need for a HDMI switch). I am just exiting (in the past 4 months) the 5:1 sound, component video, DVD media, and VGA (computer) era so if something I say (terminology) doesn't make sense, my green gills should enplane it.


Evening All


AFM


----------



## Evildude

[email protected]


Damn, that does it.


The hell with this receiver, I rather wait to get my income tax and get me the tx-sr608 with a 7.1 speaker set, like this one 


I just hope the deal lasts til then


----------



## Bill Lehecka

Since I had my receiver fixed, have only had odd handshake problems that I've fixed. Nothing too serious.


And I paired my receiver with the Mitsubishi 3D starter kit. I'm using HDMI 1.3 cables, and I'm able to get full 3D with no problems. All of my sources are 3D capable, and all of them work.


So pleased.


----------



## Kashanova

I'm also wondering about buying this unit, anyone have a list of pros/cons


----------



## chopchop0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kashanova* /forum/post/19502310
> 
> 
> I'm also wondering about buying this unit, anyone have a list of pros/cons



Biggest con right off the bat I can see is this issue with the firmware that some people are still reporting. Sounds like a big PITA to me.


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopchop0* /forum/post/19502651
> 
> 
> Biggest con right off the bat I can see is this issue with the firmware that some people are still reporting. Sounds like a big PITA to me.



But dude, my point is that why does Onkyo keep selling this particular HTIB knowing they have that problem?


They just rather have ppl send back their units and in some cases as stated here by other angry owners it can take up to 2 months, I mean if I get it I wanna use it right away not send it for warranty repairs.


Plus a lot of ppl here keep saying that the speaker the system comes with are "junk" "crap" "too cheap" and that to be honest worries me a bit.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Plus a lot of ppl here keep saying that the speaker the system comes with are "junk" "crap" "too cheap" and that to be honest worries me a bit.



I think the speakers are fine, but I replaced the wires that came in the box with higher gauge ones.


----------



## maxjive

I've owned this system since it's release and although I have the "rear-speakers reversed" problem, I haven't had anything else to complain about. Since I don't use PCM on any devices, I'll never have to worry about it either. The system sounds good and the sub is really powerful. I leave it only a quarter of the way up so it doesn't overpower the rest of the speakers (yes, you can have too much bass!).


I paid $450 incl. tax and shipping and this system blows my previous old school Kenwood receiver and floor standing speakers (2.1 system) out of the water. If you think you're buying an audiophile system, you're crazy. You'll never touch one for this money. You're most likely entering the 7.1 market for the first time and are looking to do so on the cheap. That's what I did, and I thought this system sounded better than the comparable Samsung and Sony systems which included the blu-ray player but cost more. I already had the BD-P5500 so I didn't need a player.


Sorry to those who've had iPod dock issues (mine works fine, although sometimes it takes a minute to recognize new iPod if you're shuffling different ones on and off the base) and those who've had subwoofer 60Hz humming (that sucks, line noise and interference is annoying). While I are things I'd change, I'd recommend this to anyone look for an ~$400 complete home theater system!!


----------



## Evildude

Will using my "Phat" PS3 as a player use the PCM thing you're talking about?


----------



## Bill Lehecka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will using my "Phat" PS3 as a player use the PCM thing you're talking about?



Yes, since it sends over only PCM.


----------



## Bill Lehecka

BTW, the speakers are fine. I'm no audiophile, but they are fairly decent. Just get better speaker wire. 16 gauge works fine. Some people prefer 14 gauge. YMMV.


Oh, and it's SO worth plopping down a few coins for banana plugs. Makes hookup so much easier.


----------



## Evildude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19503373
> 
> 
> Yes, since it sends over only PCM.



Well "maxjive" said


"Since I don't use PCM on any devices, I'll never have to worry about it either"


And my PS3 will use PCM then I think the system will misbehave with me, right?


----------



## homerofwar

I just purchased a Onkyo HT-S5300 from NewEgg.com and I checked to see if I needed the firmware update "Your model does not require an update." So looks like onkyo has taken care of the issue in the latest system.


System works great, although I miss the audacity mic calibration from my Onkyo HT-S5200 system, also seems like this new sub woofer often drains out the sound from ever other speaker. idk I have to play with the settings more I think. I do enjoy that I can control my surround sound though HDMI from my panasonic plasma tv remote or any remote programmed for my tv volume it turns down the receiver, very nice feature.


----------



## JPPhil

I bought the ht-s6300 for $479 plus about $40 shipping from Amazon, and it works great. I wanted the slightly better receiver and the iPhone dock. No problems. But, I didn't register the HTIB online since it works just fine and I don't want the hassle of a firmware update anyway.


----------



## Orakulo

So in between Denon 391XP and Onkyo S3300????


Is it true that the Onkyo doesn't have 2 way speakers and they are all made of plastic?


What abou the subwoofer is it active or passive?


----------



## whiteshirtkyd

Got it for 250 on Black Friday.


Will be receiving this later in the week. I won't have my projector for a few weeks, but what should I order to get these suckers set up? What type of wiring will I need, and how much of it? Could anybody link me to the stuff they use/recommend? Any help appreciated!


----------



## histreet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiteshirtkyd* /forum/post/19556401
> 
> 
> Got it for 250 on Black Friday.



Holy cow- WHERE??? I was going to get it for $400 (still listed at 599 at most places like tigerdirect)


I was also wondering how this compares to the Yamaha HTIB YHT393BL that has its own receiver with same HDMI inputs but is $300 or less? I know the Yamaha is half the watts and 5.1 but is that a $100 difference?


Noob question, sorry. For setup- PS3 and cable bo, (optical for sound, DVI output Moxi box with an HDMI cable for video with DVI adapeter but optical for sound) go to the HDMI input and the optical in and then one HDMI out to TV? I am just confused about how it works with the cable only having a DVI out and not HDMI. I know DVI doesn't do sound so I have no idea other than what I am describing unless I need the video cable bypassing the receiver going right to the TV.


Thanks


----------



## chopchop0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *histreet* /forum/post/19562432
> 
> 
> Holy cow- WHERE??? I was going to get it for $400 (still listed at 599 at most places like tigerdirect)



I'm thinking he's talking about the S3300, not the S5300.


----------



## reedacus25

Has anyone done the firmware update and had less issues with HDMI handshaking after the firmware update than they did before? Have a screwy Magnavox that doesn't like to talk to the receiver over my long HDMI run (~20ft) but it will talk to all 4 of my components (Cable, X360, HD-DVD, and Blu) individually if I bypass the receiver. So I have to use a shorter ~12ft that looks terrible because it is stretched taught, but it works. And even still it has weird handshaking issues. Noticed minimal ticking with the iPod dock, but that isn't a big deal, and never use PCM because everything is bitstreamed. So the only thing I'm looking to gain is less handshaking issues. Anybody?


----------



## histreet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopchop0* /forum/post/19562467
> 
> 
> I'm thinking he's talking about the S3300, not the S5300.



Must be. I think the $299 deal on Amazon mentioned was the 3300 system which is 5.1. Not sure all the differences, but that one I see by tigerdirect in amazon for 299. The 7.1 HTS5300 is on sale for $400.


----------



## FierceDeityLink1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *histreet* /forum/post/19562432
> 
> 
> Holy cow- WHERE??? I was going to get it for $400 (still listed at 599 at most places like tigerdirect)



I ordered a refurbished HT-S5300 for $260 shipped from Club Onkyo on Thanksgiving. Maybe that's what he meant. They also had the 3300 for ~$200. Both are sold out now.


----------



## steven_mckenz

Alright, so I'm a bit confused. After reading through this thread, it seems that some people have been showing that their new purchases still need the update, while others show that they don't need the update.


I checked with one of the serial numbers that was listed on the styrofoam that showed through the outside of the box, and it said that there was no update necessary. I then checked with the other serial number, and this time it said that there was an update. I just purchased this setup 3 days ago too! I would have figured they had this taken care of by now?


What confuses me though is in the thread, someone suggested using 300, with the intro with the lightning bolt and the moving streak of light, to determine whether or not it was having the problem. I used my PS3 Fatty, set it to Linear PCM. I then went to the Audio Setup, chose HDMI, and let it auto select all compatable formats. I think it was Dolby DTS, something else, and a huge sweep of Linear PCM formats. I then loaded up 300, selected the Linear PCM language from the Blu-ray's popup menu, and listened to the audio. It seemed to work exactly as expected.


Am I missing something? Has anyone received a false positive, where Onkyo states that there is an update, but the receiver already has the update? I'd hate to send the receiver in already to get it "upgraded", especially when I'm extremely OCD with my equipment, and would hate to get it back scratched up already!


Thanks!


**edit** I just checked the SN on the receiver itself, and it matches with the serial number that DOESN'T need an upgrade according to online. So why in the world would the other serial number that was on the styrofoam in the box show that it did, in fact, need an upgrade? The serial number that I saw was on a sticker on the rear of the receiver, towards the bottom.


----------



## wal-dog

What is the deal with the surround channels reversed? Does that mean that the left/right surround channels are being output over the surround back channels?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wal-dog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the deal with the surround channels reversed? Does that mean that the left/right surround channels are being output over the surround back channels?



It means that for the rear speakers the left channel sounds come out the right speaker and vice-versa.


----------



## steven_mckenz

That actually brings to question why mine may be telling me that it needs the "upgrade", but it doesn't sound like it does.


Does the PCM "swap issue" affect the Surround speakers, or the Surround Back speakers? I'm only hooked up usng 5.1, so I'm only using the Surround speakers. Would that possibly be the case?


----------



## Morac

I think it affects both pairs of back speakers. I run in 5.1 mode and heard the problem until I had it fixed.


----------



## wal-dog

Couldn't one just connect the left surround speaker to right surround on the receiver and do the same for the rear surrounds? Sounds like an easy fix? Just reverse them. Left to right and right to left.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wal-dog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Couldn't one just connect the left surround speaker to right surround on the receiver and do the same for the rear surrounds? Sounds like an easy fix? Just reverse them. Left to right and right to left.



If all you use is PCM 5.1/7.1 that would work fine, but if you also use Dolby 5.1:7.1 or all stereo then you'd need to swap the speaker wires every time you switch between PCM 5.1/7.1 and other modes.


----------



## wal-dog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/19575362
> 
> 
> If all you use is PCM 5.1/7.1 that would work fine, but if you also use Dolby 5.1:7.1 or all stereo then you'd need to swap the speaker wires every time you switch between PCM 5.1/7.1 and other modes.



Yes good point.


----------



## whiteshirtkyd

Got this today! It's crazy, I called today for tracking info and they said it literally just left... guess it got here quick. Anyways I got it all setup around the room have a few questions.


1. I set this up to my PS3 to test it out. How do I know which formats are compatible? Also people keep talking about Linear PCM, what do I have to do about that?


2. Is it possible to change the volume of individual speakers? Also is there a way to calibrate these things properly? I'm very happy with the quality I've gotten out of them so far, but I know there's a lot more I can do to make it sound great.


----------



## maxjive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/19503473
> 
> 
> Well "maxjive" said
> 
> 
> "Since I don't use PCM on any devices, I'll never have to worry about it either"
> 
> 
> And my PS3 will use PCM then I think the system will misbehave with me, right?



Yes, unless you A. get a newer version which has the firmware fix already or B. buy it and send it back to Onkyo for the firmware fix.


----------



## maxjive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evildude* /forum/post/19503473
> 
> 
> Well "maxjive" said
> 
> 
> "Since I don't use PCM on any devices, I'll never have to worry about it either"
> 
> 
> And my PS3 will use PCM then I think the system will misbehave with me, right?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *histreet* /forum/post/19562432
> 
> 
> Holy cow- WHERE??? I was going to get it for $400 (still listed at 599 at most places like tigerdirect)
> 
> 
> I was also wondering how this compares to the Yamaha HTIB YHT393BL that has its own receiver with same HDMI inputs but is $300 or less? I know the Yamaha is half the watts and 5.1 but is that a $100 difference?
> 
> 
> Noob question, sorry. For setup- PS3 and cable bo, (optical for sound, DVI output Moxi box with an HDMI cable for video with DVI adapeter but optical for sound) go to the HDMI input and the optical in and then one HDMI out to TV? I am just confused about how it works with the cable only having a DVI out and not HDMI. I know DVI doesn't do sound so I have no idea other than what I am describing unless I need the video cable bypassing the receiver going right to the TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks



That's the difference, $100 more for 7.1 and twice the wattage. It only matters if you care about it. Most people watch tv with the tv speakers and it doesn't bother them one bit!


----------



## maxjive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steven_mckenz* /forum/post/19574922
> 
> 
> That actually brings to question why mine may be telling me that it needs the "upgrade", but it doesn't sound like it does.
> 
> 
> Does the PCM "swap issue" affect the Surround speakers, or the Surround Back speakers? I'm only hooked up usng 5.1, so I'm only using the Surround speakers. Would that possibly be the case?



It's only the rear two (or front high depending on setup) 7.1 speakers that are affected, not 5.1 sides.


----------



## maxjive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiteshirtkyd* /forum/post/19579716
> 
> 
> Got this today! It's crazy, I called today for tracking info and they said it literally just left... guess it got here quick. Anyways I got it all setup around the room have a few questions.
> 
> 
> 1. I set this up to my PS3 to test it out. How do I know which formats are compatible? Also people keep talking about Linear PCM, what do I have to do about that?
> 
> set your PS3 to bitstream
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Is it possible to change the volume of individual speakers? Also is there a way to calibrate these things properly? I'm very happy with the quality I've gotten out of them so far, but I know there's a lot more I can do to make it sound great.


Yes, it's in the audio setup which you can access through the menu using your remote. Your can assign both speaker distance (affects timing) and speak db (which affects volume).


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxjive* /forum/post/19583314
> 
> 
> It's only the rear two (or front high depending on setup) 7.1 speakers that are affected, not 5.1 sides.



That's incorrect. I run my setup in 5.1 and the back two (the sides in this case) were swapped when using multi-channel LPCM until I got the firmware update.


----------



## whiteshirtkyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxjive* /forum/post/19583344
> 
> Yes, it's in the audio setup which you can access through the menu using your remote. Your can assign both speaker distance (affects timing) and speak db (which affects volume).



Thanks man! I have a lot of calibrating to do, I'm new to all of this, but it sounds amazing!


----------



## Bill Lehecka

I've now had this for about 3 months, and after some growing pains, I really love it. Also set up a 3D adapter with it (PS3, Xbox, cable STB, and HTPC all 3D capable), and it works great. I don't even have HDMI 1.4 cables, and it outputs correctly. Apparently, if your cables are high speed, you're fine. the bass is awesome ( only one complaint from my neighbor...







).


I'm sure if I got better speakers, the sound would be richer, but that doesn't bother me. To those that have asked, the front speakers have a plastic top, but the rest of the casing is wood.


I'm happy I made this purchase.


----------



## Morac

I've only had one problem with it. Every now and then when switching between audio formats the sound goes out completely and it won't register that there is incoming audio. It seems to affect Dolby only and I've primarily seen in with my PS3. It doesn't happen that often though and Switching inputs and back fixes this.


----------



## SabresfortheCup

Hey guys,


So I'm looking to buy a HTiB system for my family, and I really like the Onkyo HT-S5300 and 6300, but I had a few concerns before hand.


I really like the Audyssey 2EQ, the HDMI upconversion and 1080p upscaling of the 6300, but the plastic speakers don't sound all that appealing and are even bigger than the 5300's speakers, which I've heard are a bit large.


I'm also not sure the extra features are worth an additional $100.


I've read that both systems tend to get very hot, with a somewhat high failure rate. I was wondering if anyone has had any problems with that, or any suggestions. I'd rather not buy a system that I'm likely to have to replace from overheating.


The system is most likely to be used for DirecTV movies and HDTV, sports, video games, and occasionally music.


----------



## briankstan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19594223
> 
> 
> I've now had this for about 3 months, and after some growing pains, I really love it. Also set up a 3D adapter with it (PS3, Xbox, cable STB, and HTPC all 3D capable), and it works great. I don't even have HDMI 1.4 cables, and it outputs correctly. Apparently, if your cables are high speed, you're fine. the bass is awesome ( only one complaint from my neighbor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> I'm sure if I got better speakers, the sound would be richer, but that doesn't bother me. To those that have asked, the front speakers have a plastic top, but the rest of the casing is wood.
> 
> 
> I'm happy I made this purchase.



Can you elaborate on how you have everything hooked up with the 3d adapter (Mitsubishi?)


What I am working on is basically the same. I have a Mitubishi 65638 TV with Mits 3D adapter and emitter, I have the Onkyo 5300 HTIB, N PS3 Slim 160gb and DirectTV HD.


What I am thinking is that everything goes into the Receiver via HDMI, then the HDMI output goes from receiver to the 3D adapter and then 3D Adapter to TV. This would allow the source switching to be done on the receiver and output to only one TV input and pass everthing through the 3D adapter allowing me the 3D from both the PS3 and DirectTV.


Are you having any issues passing 1080p through the receiver? Any flickering in picture and sound?


thanks.


----------



## outbackvandy

Do you have to ship the whole package back to ONKYO or just the receiver?


I bought it around 11/2010. After checking the serial with Onkyo, it does require an firmware update. I just don't want to haul that big box over to Fedex. If it's just receiver, that's fine. How long does it take to service it?


Thanks.


----------



## Morac

You only have to send the receiver. The time it takes varies. For me it was about 2 weeks total time (including transit time). Others have said it took months.


----------



## briankstan

I haven't checked mine yet to see if it need updated firmware. I've had it less than a week. Onky shows a service center about 4 miles from me. Does it need to be sent in or can it be dropped off at the service centers? After I confirm that it need the update of course.


----------



## Morac

Onkyo was having them shipped to regional repair centers (they sent a prepaid, pre-addressed shipping box). You might be able to bring it to the local repair center, but I'd recommend calling them and asking if they know how to do the firmware update and if they cover warranty repairs.


----------



## outbackvandy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/19616048
> 
> 
> You only have to send the receiver. The time it takes varies. For me it was about 2 weeks total time (including transit time). Others have said it took months.



Thanks:

When I register the system and try to get an update for it, which serial number should I use? There are two: one is on the receiver, the other one is on the speaker set.


Serial# on the speaker set:

0948SD0000000000A


Serial# on Receiver:

0948DD0000000000D


When I search for firmware update with the speaker set's serial number, it told me I need to update the firmware. But if I put the receiver serial number in, it said it does not need an update. How do we find out whether an update is really needed or not?


----------



## Morac

Easiest way is to test it with a multichannel PCM source. If you have a fat PS3 (or a slim set to output multichannel PCM), that's probably easiest to test with (using games) but any blu-ray player should work.


----------



## Ludacrises

I had this HTiB delivered last Friday and I like it so far.


I've been researching HTiBs for a while and this one seemed like a good fit. Now I'm stuck with figuring out how to mount the speakers as my basement's fireplace and overall layout make it a bit more challenging to me.


----------



## afraidparasite

I got the 5300 HTIB last month. I love it so far but now I have an issue and am wondering if anyone else has encountered this. I currently have my system setup as a 5.1. Anyways the subwoofer seems to randomly turn on and off during tv/games/movies. When it clicks on, it lasts for about 5 mins. Then soon after you hear this bass clicking sound, like as if there is a helicopter flying near your house. It makes that sound for about 5-10 seconds, and then the sub light goes from blue to red. This is very irritating, especially after I have had this product for less then 30 days.


----------



## Morac

When the subwoofer on my unit shuts off it makes a soft sound for a split second as the speaker cone settles and that's it. It definitely doesn't make noise for 5 to 10 seconds. Sounds like your unit might be defective.


----------



## afraidparasite

do you think it could be the isolated to just the sub? or could it possibly be the amp as well? I dont have another sub on hand to test it out and I would hate to have to send this out. It sounds like whatever the issue may be I would have to send it to an authorized repair place? I wish I could just send the sub or amp directly to onkyo and then would immediately send out a replacement.


----------



## Morac

It could be the amp, but it doesn't make much sense based on how the sub operates. What's supposed to happen is that if the sub doesn't detect a high enough signal for 5 minutes, it shuts off (light goes red). If the amp was sending something that caused the helicopter noise I wouldn't think the sub would then immediately turn off.


Have you tried adjusting the sub's output level on the amp?


----------



## afraidparasite

thanks for the response. I have been tinkering with the amp settings and the knob on the sub for the past two days. I put the bass to 3 from the amp settings menu.


This whole thing is really odd to me. I just got a bluray player and hooked it up, watched inception on it and the sub never kicked off, everything sounded perfect.


Now if I go to watch a netflix movie, this problem starts up again. Is it possible that the 360's netflix app is the problem? I don't see what else it could be now that it worked flawlessly via bluray. I also don't think I have heard it kick off during a 360 game or regular tv viewing.


Sorry if my post sounds confusing


----------



## Morac

As far as I'm aware Netflix on the X360 doesn't do 5.1 audio so the sub usage depends on what mode you set the receiver to output stereo inputs as.


----------



## Bill Lehecka

In regards to the sub kicking off, it depends on what you're watching. With a Blu-ray at 5.1 or 7.1, it won't kick off if you have it on Direct. Other content without a bass track won't kick on unless you change the sound mode (Neo6, ProLogic II, etc). If you have content with no bass content or really low bass content, it won't kick on unless you give it some juice, whether you increase the volume wholly, or turn up the sub.


Long story short, your sub is acting normally. Just play around with sound modes and give the sub some juice if it's a big concern.


----------



## MortalDanger

Alright, i just purchased this and i see a slew of problems throughout the thread.


Where do i go to check the serial number to see if it needs to be upgraded?


Also with the PS3 i have a new slim 160gig one and i cant seem to get it to play digital audio thru the hdmi cable. anyone have any tips for that?


If anyone has old school aol instant messenger please feel free to hit me up IIIIFoulPlayIIII it would prolly be easier to talk to me on that then to go back and forth on a forum! any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bill Lehecka

Go to Onkyo-USA.com. Register product. Check recall status. Since you have a Slim, I doubt it'll be a problem.


For digital audio, change from Linear to Bitstream in your sound settings.


----------



## MortalDanger

in what settings do i change from linear to bitstream (in the ps3 or in the reciever and how do i get to that)


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19736825
> 
> 
> In regards to the sub kicking off, it depends on what you're watching. With a Blu-ray at 5.1 or 7.1, it won't kick off if you have it on Direct.



I've seen the sub kick off with a 5.1 Blu-ray many times with my fat PS3 in Direct mode. I think it depends on whether there's a anything active on the sub track at the time. If you have nothing but dialog for more than 5 minutes, the sub will turn off.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MortalDanger* /forum/post/19736873
> 
> 
> Also with the PS3 i have a new slim 160gig one and i cant seem to get it to play digital audio thru the hdmi cable. anyone have any tips for that?



Hi MortalDanger, for the receiver to do the decoding set "BD/DVD Audio Output Format (HDMI)" to Bitstream which is found under Video Settings.


And also note sometimes a Blu Ray disc will default to the standard DD/DTS track, so you might have to manually select the TrueHD/DTS-MA soundtrack. Normally this will be found under Audio or Language Setting.


----------



## taz291819

My parents bought this setup last week, and I love the AVR. How can I purchase just the AVR, as I don't need the speakers/sub?


For a comparable Onkyo AVR, it's practically the same price as the whole HTIB.


----------



## Bill Lehecka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taz291819* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My parents bought this setup last week, and I love the AVR. How can I purchase just the AVR, as I don't need the speakers/sub?
> 
> 
> For a comparable Onkyo AVR, it's practically the same price as the whole HTIB.



The model for the AVR in the HTiB is TX-508. The one that's just the AVR is TX-580.


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19749525
> 
> 
> The model for the AVR in the HTiB is TX-508. The one that's just the AVR is TX-580.



I'm not saying this isn't true, but the TX-508 is listed to only be 80W/channel, which I thought this receiver was 120W/channel?


Also, I don't get any results googling for TX-580.


----------



## detroy

I just got this setup, and have a problem I haven't seen mentioned anywhere. When I try to access the on screen setup I get a weird screen. i can see where the setup screen is supposed to be, it's grey/blue and transparent, but there are no words, only pixelated jumble. I have it set to HDMI, with no video playing. I also get weird stripes of the same color and type when I change the volume.


I called support, I've been on hold waiting now for 40 minutes....


----------



## bobes75

So does this firmware update channel switching issue only impact sound when hooked up via PCM? I have a slim PS3 so if I don't hookup using PCM should I be fine regardless? Thanks, just wanted confirmation before I bought it.


----------



## shelbygt1969

I have been reading the threads and was pretty much set on this HT-S5300. However after reading the stories, I am not so sure. My limit was 400.00 and this system has all the features I am looking for.


I am running the Samsung LED DLP HL67A750 TV and already read about someone having issues with that tv. It also seems insane to buy a brand new system and have to "rig" some kind of fan cooling system to prevent it from overheating. My tv runs 12 hours a day sometimes and if I am going to have all these issues I have read about, I would be throwing my money away for a "sometimes working" system.


Have all the issues on these systems been addressed, or is it still hit or miss? Everyone seems to love the setup ...WHEN it works!

Thanks in advance!'

Dave


----------



## briankstan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobes75* /forum/post/19899941
> 
> 
> So does this firmware update channel switching issue only impact sound when hooked up via PCM? I have a slim PS3 so if I don't hookup using PCM should I be fine regardless? Thanks, just wanted confirmation before I bought it.



yes, set it to bitstream and you won't have any issues.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shelbygt1969* /forum/post/19969417
> 
> 
> I have been reading the threads and was pretty much set on this HT-S5300. However after reading the stories, I am not so sure. My limit was 400.00 and this system has all the features I am looking for.
> 
> 
> I am running the Samsung LED DLP HL67A750 TV and already read about someone having issues with that tv. It also seems insane to buy a brand new system and have to "rig" some kind of fan cooling system to prevent it from overheating. My tv runs 12 hours a day sometimes and if I am going to have all these issues I have read about, I would be throwing my money away for a "sometimes working" system.
> 
> 
> Have all the issues on these systems been addressed, or is it still hit or miss? Everyone seems to love the setup ...WHEN it works!
> 
> Thanks in advance!'
> 
> Dave



I've had mine for a few months now, I haven't had any issues with heat. Just don't stack another component on top if it.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briankstan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had mine for a few months now, I haven't had any issues with heat. Just don't stack another component on top if it.



I've had it for about 8 months and never had a heating issue. I wouldn't recommend putting it inside a enclosed cabinet though.


----------



## shelbygt1969

I bought this unit from Amazon for 379.99 shipped (price is now 156 bucks cheaper and got them to refund the difference) and so far I like the system a lot. I only have 5 of the 7 speakers hooked up as of yet since I needed more wire. So I am currently waiting for another 100ft of 14 gauge wire (room is 22x20) to arrive to wire up the rear 2. There are so many settings and adjustment, I think it will take many weeks to get it just right. Haven't had any issues with HDMI hookups thus far. Oh yeah.... the powered sub kicks a$$!


----------



## sollord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/19970085
> 
> 
> I've had it for about 8 months and never had a heating issue. I wouldn't recommend putting it inside a enclosed cabinet though.



I've had mine for around 8 months also and it does have a heating issue with the hdmi switch when hooked up to my HTPC for hours on end I had to get a laptop cooler and put it on top it to keep it cool.


I also have a very annoying problem with hdmi not re-syncing to my computer which has a HD 6870 when it wakes up from sleep which makes it virtually useless the problem seems to be related to my extended desktop it just keep trying to resync causing my 2 display port monitors to flash on and off. The problem also happens with my laptops hdmi port so It's not the computer.


The only solution I've found is either A) don't hook my monitor to the receiver but since i need it for my PS3... B) Don't use hdmi from my computer bypass the receiver totally C) Map a hot key to extend my desktop since it's not possible to use the computer when it flashing this works maybe half the time I usually end up giving up and unplugging the monitor so everything plays nice.


Has anyone else had this issue? I'm not sure if it's the display since I only own one hdmi display and I don't want to buy another one just to have the same issues.


----------



## overfiend

Had this unit for about half a year now with a 720p plasma. Had the reversed rear channels and sent it in to get it fixed. Now I bought a new 1080p tv, and wallah, I am experiencing the audio dropouts mentioned on the earlier threads. Damn I really hate myself for buying this unit. Anyone know of a fix for this?


----------



## dc1225

guys i have the ht-s5300 and I have a problem which I can't seem to fix. I have samsung plasma pn50c550(hdmi), dish network(hdmi) and magnavox blu ray player hooked up to the receiver. My problem is that I have to manually turn the power on/off on the receiver. I cannot use the onkyo on/standby to turn on/off. Does anyone know why?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dc1225* /forum/post/20228191
> 
> 
> My problem is that I have to manually turn the power on/off on the receiver. *I cannot use the onkyo on/standby to turn on/off.* Does anyone know why?



Hi dc1225, are you saying the remote can't turn on and off?


If so, on the remote you need to press the "Receiver" button first and then the "On/Standby" button.


----------



## Vader182

Hey guys, I'm planning to get these soon as I can't afford anything beter, and I've been told by nearly everyone a set like this should far outdo budget soundbars, so here I am.


Other than the reverse speaker issue (which..I'm pretty sure shouldn't' concern me) how is the sound quality? I've gone through many pages of the thread, and barely anyone even mentions how nice it sounds, only a person here or there.


How's the sub? Is the overall sound quality decent? Obviously I'm not expecting anything above decent, but _is_ it decent? The alternative, like I said, is crappy stock speakers or a low-budget soundbar, neither of which would probably approach a set I can get for the price that I could.


Lsat question, should these speakers adequately fill a couch-area where each speaker is roughly 2-10 feet away depending where people are sitting.


Thanks!


-Vader


----------



## Morac

I really have nothing to compare it against, but I think it sounds good. I did replace the speaker wires, but that was mainly because the included rear speaker wires weren't long enough. I just bought a spool of wire and replaced all the wires.


The sub is pretty good. I leave it at about half power because otherwise it provides too much bass.


As for your last question, I'm not sure what you mean by "adequately fill", but my couch is about 15 feet away from the front speakers and they're definitely audible at that distance (likely audible at a distance of a few hundred feet if turned up all the way).


----------



## Vader182

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Morac* 
I really have nothing to compare it against, but I think it sounds good. I did replace the speaker wires, but that was mainly because the included rear speaker wires weren't long enough. I just bought a spool of wire and replaced all the wires.


The sub is pretty good. I leave it at about half power because otherwise it provides too much bass.


As for your last question, I'm not sure what you mean by "adequately fill", but my couch is about 15 feet away from the front speakers and they're definitely audible at that distance (likely audible at a distance of a few hundred feet if turned up all the way).


Thanks for the quick response, and you answered my last question. I've heard some speakers are designed for specifically smaller rooms and won't sound particularly great in open spaces/ones more than a few feet away, so thanks again!


-Vader


----------



## dc1225




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/20228528
> 
> 
> Hi dc1225, are you saying the remote can't turn on and off?
> 
> 
> If so, on the remote you need to press the "Receiver" button first and then the "On/Standby" button.



JChin, cheesus criminity, DOH!!!







LOL that did it! I appreciate your help!


Another thing is that when I turn the receiver off, my samsungtv doesn't seem to go on standby/off mode. Is that right? you have to turn the tv off w tv(direct tv) remote as well?


----------



## dc1225




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vader182* /forum/post/20231893
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm planning to get these soon as I can't afford anything beter, and I've been told by nearly everyone a set like this should far outdo budget soundbars, so here I am.
> 
> 
> Other than the reverse speaker issue (which..I'm pretty sure shouldn't' concern me) how is the sound quality? I've gone through many pages of the thread, and barely anyone even mentions how nice it sounds, only a person here or there.
> 
> 
> How's the sub? Is the overall sound quality decent? Obviously I'm not expecting anything above decent, but _is_ it decent? The alternative, like I said, is crappy stock speakers or a low-budget soundbar, neither of which would probably approach a set I can get for the price that I could.
> 
> 
> Lsat question, should these speakers adequately fill a couch-area where each speaker is roughly 2-10 feet away depending where people are sitting.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> -Vader



Vader, these aren't "that bad" but aren't "that great" either...If I could do it over, I'd probably buy the receiver first then buy the speakers separately(3.1 first then the 2.1). I'd say this is ok for a beginner unit. I will probably be purchasing floor standing 2 fronts then move the 2 fronts that came with this to the rear.


----------



## JChin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dc1225* 
Another thing is that when I turn the receiver off, my samsungtv doesn't seem to go on standby/off mode. Is that right? you have to turn the tv off w tv(direct tv) remote as well?
You can try going into receiver setup menu under "HDMI Setup" and turn HDMI Control and Power Control to "On".


Just note when set to On, power consumption will increase.


----------



## Vader182

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dc1225* 
Vader, these aren't "that bad" but aren't "that great" either...If I could do it over, I'd probably buy the receiver first then buy the speakers separately(3.1 first then the 2.1). I'd say this is ok for a beginner unit. I will probably be purchasing floor standing 2 fronts then move the 2 fronts that came with this to the rear.
 http://reviews.cnet.com/surround-spe...ag=mncol;lst;1 


Would these be better with this receiver do you guys think? It seems as though it might be...


I only have a budget of around 400, the 450 range really pushing it.


I'm considering starting a thread about this but I dont' want to annoy anyone.


----------



## dc1225




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/20234401
> 
> 
> You can try going into receiver setup menu under "HDMI Setup" and turn HDMI Control and Power Control to "On".
> 
> 
> Just note when set to On, power consumption will increase.



Ok, well I'll just leave it alone then...thank you so much for the input!


----------



## dc1225




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vader182* /forum/post/20234474
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/surround-spe...ag=mncol;lst;1
> 
> 
> Would these be better with this receiver do you guys think? It seems as though it might be...
> 
> 
> I only have a budget of around 400, the 450 range really pushing it.
> 
> 
> I'm considering starting a thread about this but I dont' want to annoy anyone.




that's probably better due to the 2 floorstanding speakers but that package is speakers only....in that package above, the sub, center and 2 fronts are good/decent/doable but you see the 4 lil guys? those speakers are absolutely worthless...I am not even using them at all...I would not take them even for free because you'll need/want to replace them. you can barely hear anything out of'em...so it depends...


for instance, if you go to slick deals, you can find center polk audio for $69, polk audio monitor 50(2 floor standing for $99 each from amazon), then you can get the monitor 40's(i think $89 for pair? as rears) then get the sub for 99 - 119. Personally, i'd not buy these packaged deals again as on the hts5300 I purchased, the 4 speakers I deem worthless, will not use.


----------



## Vader182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dc1225* /forum/post/20235474
> 
> 
> that's probably better due to the 2 floorstanding speakers but that package is speakers only....in that package above, the sub, center and 2 fronts are good/decent/doable but you see the 4 lil guys? those speakers are absolutely worthless...I am not even using them at all...I would not take them even for free because you'll need/want to replace them. you can barely hear anything out of'em...so it depends...
> 
> 
> for instance, if you go to slick deals, you can find center polk audio for $69, polk audio monitor 50(2 floor standing for $99 each from amazon), then you can get the monitor 40's(i think $89 for pair? as rears) then get the sub for 99 - 119. Personally, i'd not buy these packaged deals again as on the hts5300 I purchased, the 4 speakers I deem worthless, will not use.



Well, I can probably get the set I linked for $260, and the receiver that ships with the 5300 for $200, and that already is outside my budget, I went into this wanting to spend 200-300 on speakers, and I'm coming out spending $460, so I could upgrade to those monitor 40's later for my sides/rears I suppose.


Thanks for the reply!


-Vader


----------



## dc1225




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vader182* /forum/post/20235846
> 
> 
> Well, I can probably get the set I linked for $260, and the receiver that ships with the 5300 for $200, and that already is outside my budget, I went into this wanting to spend 200-300 on speakers, and I'm coming out spending $460, so I could upgrade to those monitor 40's later for my sides/rears I suppose.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> 
> -Vader



I understand you have a budget and want to stay within the budget, I was in the same boat and ended up buying the ht-s5300 for 367. Knowing what I know now, I probably would have bought the speakers and receivers separately even if it meant that I had to spend a bit more. Good luck whatever you do...


they just came out w/ updated models 3400 and 5400. not sure exactly what the diff. are but looks like 5400 has the "audyssey" logo on it...one thing that i also wish i had was the audyssey microphone sound tester receiver unit. Good luck and let us know what you end up with.

http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?cl...ems&m=HT-S5400 

http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=...ss=Systems&p=i


----------



## adrift

Hey folks. Got a question.


I have an Optoma HD20 projector that I'm currently running straight from an HTPC (50' hdmi to dvi cable), with a simple 2.1 computer speaker system for sound right now. As you can imagine, I'm having some issues with the picture with such a long cable.


I'm thinking of purchasing an open boxed S5300. I haven't owned a receiver in years (way before hdmi was prevalent).


I'm curious about the correct way of hooking everything up through the 5300. What I'm thinking of doing is running a 25' CL2 hdmi cable from the projector to the receiver, and a 15' CL2 hdmi/dvi cable from the pc to the receiver, and also an optical audio cable from the pc to the receiver. Will that work? As soon as I upgrade my video card to one that has an hdmi output, i'll be able to cut out the optical cable for audio I believe. Does that sound right?


Thanks.


----------



## skatingrocker17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrift* /forum/post/20314827
> 
> 
> As soon as I upgrade my video card to one that has an hdmi output, i'll be able to cut out the optical cable for audio I believe. Does that sound right?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



It depends. A lot of cards will put out sound over HDMI but not all of them do. I think most ATI cards do.


----------



## adrift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17* /forum/post/20314858
> 
> 
> It depends. A lot of cards will put out sound over HDMI but not all of them do. I think most ATI cards do.



Ah. I see. I'll keep an eye out on that then when I go to upgrade. Does everything else sound correct though?


----------



## reedacus25

I've had my 5300 for about 10 months or so and over the past couple months I have percieved that the output is not as loud as it used to be. Watching tv thru the HD/dvr via hdmi as always was about 42 on the volume but now it takes abou 52-55 to hear it comfortably. We also use the iPod dock alot for parties and originally I never had to turn past 60 for a good loud volume but now I find 65 barely cutting it. Could my amps be failing/burning out? I just requested an RMA for the firmware update because I never had a huge strife with the few PCM tracks over blu Ray and all bitstreams over HD DVD. Any advice/insight? There could be a decent amount of dust as this house I am moving out of is very dusty, but there is nothing on top of the reciever and it's not in an enclosure. Thanks


----------



## mcjefferson

Finally i receive my 5300 yesterday. So far i'm happy with my purchase but i need a little help from you guys, about the firmware how will i know if my unit needs a firmware update? my system is currently set in 3.1 dont have time yet to hook all the speakers. Anyone knows the link for these? I went to onkyo website the registration requires only for US residents i purchase this at amazon and I'm from the philippines.


----------



## Atari2600l

Hello. I am a new owner of this HT. I would like to know I can change device (BD-Game-Cable Etc) when Pass Through function is active?

Thanks...


----------



## mcjefferson

Hi, is there a way to tweak treble and bass settings for this system?


I register at onkyo site my unit does not need firmware update.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcjefferson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, is there a way to tweak treble and bass settings for this system?
> 
> 
> I register at onkyo site my unit does not need firmware update.



Press the enter button and then use the up/down arrows to choose bass and treble and left/right to adjust it.


I'd recommend reading the manual as it explain everything that can be done with this system.


----------



## mcjefferson

Thanks sir morac.


Another help from you guys,


I'm planning to replace the front speaker to make a decent sound when listening to musics spcecially alternatives/rock. The problem is that i dont have a knowledge of picking the right or dont know what speaker would be compatible to my hts5300 receiver. Hoping for anyone to give some piece of advice. Have a nice day to all.


----------



## adrift

Hey folks, got a question. This is actually in reference to a HT-S5400, but since they're similar models, I figured I'd get a better response here.


I have a htpc running Windows 7, and have it hooked up to the receiver with hdmi out from a GTX 460. When playing blu-rays with Dolby TrueHD, if I click on the Display button on the receiver remote I see _PLIIz Height_ (I have front highs hooked up), and if I click on it again I see _MCH PCM 5.1_. I've read through the manual, and I've done some searching here on the forum, and I'm trying to figure out if the MCH PCM I'm seeing in the display is accurate for my setup, typically the only time I see PCM referenced here is in conjunction with people who own PS3s. I don't think I've ever seen the display actually read something like "Dolby TrueHD", so how can I be certain that I'm getting the correct audio out or does PCM cover it?


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrift* /forum/post/20500333
> 
> 
> Hey folks, got a question. This is actually in reference to a HT-S5400, but since they're similar models, I figured I'd get a better response here.
> 
> 
> I have a htpc running Windows 7, and have it hooked up to the receiver with hdmi out from a GTX 460. When playing blu-rays with Dolby TrueHD, if I click on the Display button on the receiver remote I see _PLIIz Height_ (I have front highs hooked up), and if I click on it again I see _MCH PCM 5.1_. I've read through the manual, and I've done some searching here on the forum, and I'm trying to figure out if the MCH PCM I'm seeing in the display is accurate for my setup, typically the only time I see PCM referenced here is in conjunction with people who own PS3s. I don't think I've ever seen the display actually read something like "Dolby TrueHD", so how can I be certain that I'm getting the correct audio out or does PCM cover it?



You're seeing PCM because your PS3 is converting the codec internally and sending it as a PCM signal to your receiver. If you have a PS3 Slim you can set your PS3 to bitstream and then you will see Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD Master Audio on your receiver. However if you have a PS3 Fat your PS3 is incapable of bitstreaming.


Either way you're still getting the same audio quality, the difference is only what you see on your receiver's front panel display.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcjefferson* /forum/post/20386508
> 
> 
> Thanks sir morac.
> 
> 
> Another help from you guys,
> 
> 
> I'm planning to replace the front speaker to make a decent sound when listening to musics spcecially alternatives/rock. The problem is that i dont have a knowledge of picking the right or dont know what speaker would be compatible to my hts5300 receiver. Hoping for anyone to give some piece of advice. Have a nice day to all.



Since the receiver for the 5300 does not have preouts for speakers (except the subwoofer) you are limited by the receiver's amplifier. At 6 ohms you are limited to 130watt speakers. If you were to try running a speaker that requires more power you will eventually damage that speaker.


----------



## adrift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20500650
> 
> 
> You're seeing PCM because your PS3 is converting the codec internally and sending it as a PCM signal to your receiver. If you have a PS3 Slim you can set your PS3 to bitstream and then you will see Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD Master Audio on your receiver. However if you have a PS3 Fat your PS3 is incapable of bitstreaming.
> 
> 
> Either way you're still getting the same audio quality, the difference is only what you see on your receiver's front panel display.



But what I'm trying to say is that I don't have a PS3 hooked up to the receiver (I don't even own one), the only reason I brought up PS3 was because that's the source I normally see associated with PCM. My source on the other hand is a PC. So is it normal to see the display read MCH PCM 5.1 for a PC?


Thank you for your time.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrift* /forum/post/20501656
> 
> 
> But what I'm trying to say is that I don't have a PS3 hooked up to the receiver (I don't even own one), the only reason I brought up PS3 was because that's the source I normally see associated with PCM. My source on the other hand is a PC. So is it normal to see the display read MCH PCM 5.1 for a PC?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time.



Definitely normal. MCH stands for multichannel, and PCM is simply a method to digitally represent analog signals. I see PCM on my receiver when I connect my Ipod for example.


----------



## adrift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20502882
> 
> 
> Definitely normal. MCH stands for multichannel, and PCM is simply a method to digitally represent analog signals. I see PCM on my receiver when I connect my Ipod for example.



So you're saying that the receiver recognizes the HDMI in from the GTX 460 as analog? I thought HDMI was digital. Maybe I'm missing the larger picture though.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrift* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that the receiver recognizes the HDMI in from the GTX 460 as analog? I thought HDMI was digital. Maybe I'm missing the larger picture though.



PCM isn't analog (at least not over HDMI). Multichannel PCM just means the receiver is receiving uncompressed data for multiple (5.1 or 7.1) channels. If the data is compressed (Dolby or DTS), the receiver will say so. HD audio, is simply compressed dats, that's done using lossless compression. So there's no difference between multichannel PCM and Dolby and DTS HD other than the former has already been decompressed.


----------



## adrift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/20502974
> 
> 
> PCM isn't analog (at least not over HDMI). Multichannel PCM just means the receiver is receiving uncompressed data for multiple (5.1 or 7.1) channels. If the data is compressed (Dolby or DTS), the receiver will say so. HD audio, is simply compressed dats, that's done using lossless compression. So there's no difference between multichannel PCM and Dolby and DTS HD other than the former has already been decompressed.



Okay, just to make sure I'm tracking, if I'm playing a film like say, 5th Element, and I choose the TrueHD track on that blu-ray, its normal to only see _MCH PCM 5.1_ on the display rather than something like "Dolby TrueHD"?


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrift* /forum/post/20502958
> 
> 
> So you're saying that the receiver recognizes the HDMI in from the GTX 460 as analog? I thought HDMI was digital. Maybe I'm missing the larger picture though.



No, PCM is digital, it is a digital representation of analog signals.




> Quote:
> Okay, just to make sure I'm tracking, if I'm playing a film like say, 5th Element, and I choose the TrueHD track on that blu-ray, its normal to only see MCH PCM 5.1 on the display rather than something like "Dolby TrueHD"?



Perfectly normal if your blu-ray player is set to LPCM mode. It is decoding the codec internally and then sending it out to your receiver as a PCM signal. If you want your receiver to say Dolby TrueHD on the front panel display your player needs to be capable of bitstreaming, and if it does then you must set the player to bitstream instead of internally decoding.


When you set a player to bitstream, it simply sends the huge amounts of data to the receiver and the receiver decodes it.


----------



## BIslander

PCM is the digital audio format used with most home entertainment equipment. CDs are recorded as PCM. Movie soundtracks are mastered as PCM. Bass management, distance adjustments, and room correction happen with PCM. And the digital to analog converters work on PCM.


The problem with PCM is size. A multichannel movie soundtrack is too big to fit on a DVD or on a film that plays in a theater. So, Dolby and DTS have developed data compression codecs whose sole purpose is squeezing a large PCM soundtrack down to a smaller size. A compressed Dolby or DTS track cannot be played to produce sound. It must be decoded, turning the track back into PCM. Then it can be processed and played.


An encoded track can be decoded in the player or the receiver. It doesn't matter where. The PCM resulting from decoding will be the same either way. If you play a TrueHD track and the player outputs PCM, that means the player is doing the decoding. If the player outputs TrueHD, that means it is bit streaming the encoded track to the receiver for decoding.


----------



## adrift

Okay. I think I understand now. Thanks all, its much appreciated.


Edit: I just want to make a small update in case anyone's curious about this in the future.. I was able to get the receiver to do the decoding rather than the player and see TrueHD on the display. I didn't have something checked on the Advanced tab of the GTX 460's Playback Device settings. I was able to figure it out based on the explanation and comments here and in another thread. Thanks!


----------



## FeS RoY

its not saying true hd on your receiver cause the receiver isn't decoding, the pc is, you need to change it in the audio settings, what do you use for playback?


----------



## adrift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FeS RoY* /forum/post/20579398
> 
> 
> its not saying true hd on your receiver cause the receiver isn't decoding, the pc is, you need to change it in the audio settings, what do you use for playback?



Thank you. As I mentioned in my last post I've since resolved the issue. Turns out I had at one point unchecked the Exclusive Mode options to allow applications to "take exclusive control of this device" in my video card's Hi-Def Audio, Playback Device properties. I was also using PowerDVD and didn't know I had to select "Non-decoded Doby Digital/DTS audio to external device" in the Output mode menu after selecting HDMI while a movie was playing.


----------



## FeS RoY

sorry didn't read through whole thread, glad you got your problem fixed


----------



## gspfunk

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mcjefferson* 
Thanks sir morac.


Another help from you guys,


I'm planning to replace the front speaker to make a decent sound when listening to musics spcecially alternatives/rock. The problem is that i dont have a knowledge of picking the right or dont know what speaker would be compatible to my hts5300 receiver. Hoping for anyone to give some piece of advice. Have a nice day to all.
I would say that most 8ohm bookshelf or center channel speakers (Polk, Infinity, Boston Acoustics, etc) would work as long as they are rated to ~100w. I've been looking at a similar situation and found that Crutchfield has the Infinity 5 speaker setup for $250 or $299..can't remember.


Any decent quality speaker would sound better than the ones that came with it.


----------



## mcjefferson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gspfunk* /forum/post/20628977
> 
> 
> I would say that most 8ohm bookshelf or center channel speakers (Polk, Infinity, Boston Acoustics, etc) would work as long as they are rated to ~100w. I've been looking at a similar situation and found that Crutchfield has the Infinity 5 speaker setup for $250 or $299..can't remember.
> 
> 
> Any decent quality speaker would sound better than the ones that came with it.



diamon 10.2 and polk tsi200 are my top list for now, can this speaker be pair for hts5300 receiver even in high playing music volume?


----------



## Accuracy158




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazyrob425* /forum/post/18323808
> 
> 
> Now i wish I waited alittle before I jumped the gun on my purchase
> 
> 
> That is an extremely good value for money. While the speakers may not be the best its a great starting point



I'm still crying over the fact that I bought an Onkyo HTiB a few weeks before they released a model with HDMI and true HD.


----------



## hotshotmedic

just received an email from onkyo informing me that my subwoofer that is part of my 5300 system may be defective, plugged in my serial number and YES it does in fact have a defect. ya know what? F this company, I'm tired of sending things in to get repaired and losing enjoyment out of what should have been a solid system. The goddamn regional repair center that they use are CLUELESS and wanted to charge me for a warranty repair on the amp until I contacted Onkyo and had them clear it up with them. Wasted my time, my money for long distance phone calls and my patience, last purchase from Onkyo EVER!


heres the stupid link http://www.onkyo.ca/001_modelreturn_entertype.cfm


----------



## sollord

Huh I got the same email but my sub isn't under recall though that might be a database issue


----------



## bluedoggy1

can this system use video from one source and audio from another ie iPod port or aux in bcuz it also switches video signal. TIA


----------



## Morac

According to the site, my subwoofer has the "open" problem and they're sending me a box to ship it to them to get "fixed". As far as I'm aware my sub works fine, so I'm not sure what they are fixing.


----------



## mcjefferson

Hi guys, can i pair a front speaker rated 8ohms at 110watts to this receiver? i am so desperate to replace the front speaker as i listen a lot to music. if yes, can i played music at high volumes?


----------



## gspfunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluedoggy1* /forum/post/20751998
> 
> 
> can this system use video from one source and audio from another ie iPod port or aux in bcuz it also switches video signal. TIA



It can from an audio only source like CD or Tuner. I'm not sure about the Port, though.... Aux will not likely work either as it can be a video input.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/20753507
> 
> 
> According to the site, my subwoofer has the "open" problem and they're sending me a box to ship it to them to get "fixed". As far as I'm aware my sub works fine, so I'm not sure what they are fixing.



Same for me. They've obviously had enough issues they're trying to get ahead of it..... Hopefully the new sub is a little beefier...











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcjefferson* /forum/post/20757892
> 
> 
> Hi guys, can i pair a front speaker rated 8ohms at 110watts to this receiver? i am so desperate to replace the front speaker as i listen a lot to music. if yes, can i played music at high volumes?



I don't see why it would be a problem... The 130w that Onkyo rates the R580 at is running 1 ch @ 6ohms. Multiple channels at 8ohms should be well below that....80-100w I would guess.


----------



## FeS RoY

.......


> Quote:
> Sub-Woofer Speaker Driver Replacement Program
> 
> 07/19/11 - Onkyo USA has determined that there is a high probability that the voice coil of certain subwoofers in the Home Theater and Speaker systems listed below may open; consequently, the subwoofer will stop functioning.
> 
> 
> For our valued customers, Onkyo USA has a speaker driver replacement program for the affected subwoofers. It is important that you check the model and serial number of your subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Please click on the following link for more infomation on whether your subwoofer is eligible.
> http://www.onkyousa.com/001_modelreturn_entertype.cfm
> 
> 
> If you are eligible for this program, an Independent Onkyo Regional Service Center will send you material and instructions to return your subwoofer.
> 
> 
> You can also contact Onkyo USA Customer Support during normal customer support hours (M-F 9am-8pm and Sat-Sun 10am-4pm ET) to see if your subwoofer falls under this speaker driver replacement program. Call toll free 1-855-460-1618 or local (201)785-2654.


----------



## Morac

I got my box from Onkyo. The repair center is in Illinois. I'm not sure it pays to ship something to get repaired when it works fine though.


----------



## mcjefferson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gspfunk* /forum/post/20770951
> 
> 
> I don't see why it would be a problem... The 130w that Onkyo rates the R580 at is running 1 ch @ 6ohms. Multiple channels at 8ohms should be well below that....80-100w I would guess.



Thank you for this, i will replace my previous toplist in searching speakers and decided to go to monitor audio.bx2 for front and bx-centre for center maybe my current front will be my surround if budget limits me.


----------



## oldirtdog

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Morac* 
I got my box from Onkyo. The repair center is in Illinois. I'm not sure it pays to ship something to get repaired when it works fine though.
a friend of mine sent his in even though it worked fine and when he got it back there was a dent and scratch on one of the corners. they must have damaged it at the distribution center while working on it...


good thing they sent him 2 subwoofers back though, the second one didn't have a scratch on it


----------



## FeS RoY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldirtdog* /forum/post/20825470
> 
> 
> a friend of mine sent his in even though it worked fine and when he got it back there was a dent and scratch on one of the corners. they must have damaged it at the distribution center while working on it...
> 
> 
> good thing they sent him 2 subwoofers back though, the second one didn't have a scratch on it



sent mine in also... should receive it back in a day or 2... will post outcome


----------



## prashp1

I sent mine in last Thursday and they got it this past Monday. Then yesterday I received the subwoofer back. They got it on Monday and shipped it back same day. What work did they do?


I hooked it up and tested it. It worked fine. I wonder what kind of work did they do or didn't do any work, since the shipping was on the same day as they received it.


----------



## FeS RoY

got mines the day before yesterday.. it seems like all they did was add CA Glue smh


----------



## Spacebob11

I got mine back yesterday. It was about a week turnaround including shipping. It doesn't look like they did anything. They even reused the duct tape I used to seal up the box and plasic bag I put the subwoofer in.


I sent my receiver in for the firmware upgrade so I can't test it. It never had problems to begin with. It's been 2 weeks since I sent my receiver in with no status update from Onkyo (even after a few emails). I'm getting pretty tired of using my TV speakers...


----------



## dc1225




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spacebob11* /forum/post/20836884
> 
> 
> I got mine back yesterday. It was about a week turnaround including shipping. It doesn't look like they did anything. They even reused the duct tape I used to seal up the box and plasic bag I put the subwoofer in.
> 
> 
> I sent my receiver in for the firmware upgrade so I can't test it. It never had problems to begin with. It's been 2 weeks since I sent my receiver in with no status update from Onkyo (even after a few emails). I'm getting pretty tired of using my TV speakers...



was there a recall on the receiver as well that I missed?


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dc1225* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> was there a recall on the receiver as well that I missed?



Other than the original wrong speaker MPCM bug, I'm not aware of any.


There's another issue I have occasionally where the receiver misidentifies Dolby digital audio as Dolby II. This is with PCM sources. The workaround for that is to switch to another input and back.


If the turnaround time for the sub is only a week, I guess I can send it in. I've had the shipping box lying around for a few weeks.


----------



## Spacebob11

So it looks like Onkyo lost my receiver when I sent it in for the firmware update. The tracking number they had on record for sending it to the E. Syracuse was faulty so there is no tracking. I called the service center and they don't have anything on record for service for it. I was on the phone with FedEx for over an hour and they can't find any record being shipped to the service center from my location.


Has anyone else had this much trouble with sending something in for repair? Any advice?


----------



## mcjefferson

Guys i just replace my front speaker and it seem's they're sound much better now compared to the included one.By the way,can i add a pre amp to our receiver?if so how can this be done? there is no pre out in the back.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorton007* /forum/post/18323490
> 
> 
> Yes they did add the latest decoders...It also looks like it no longer has the hdmi pass through like the older models had...



Was this verified? Is it true that this receiver does not offer HDMI pass through? Perhaps I'm confusing pass through with processing. I want to be able to simply send the HDMI signal through the receiver without subjecting it to any processing. That is still possible, right?


----------



## Morac

I put off sending back my subwoofer so long (nearly 4 months) that the shipping label that came with the box expired. I finally got around to calling Onkyo and they sent me another label so I'm going to ship it out tomorrow (to beat the holiday shipping rush). From what I've been told, they are simply replacing the speaker drivers in the subwoofer. I really hope they still have drivers left considering I took so long.


Anyway, for those who went through the process, do they send out any kind of notification or tracking number when they ship it back or does it just "appear" on your doorstep?


----------



## Joeforsale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotshotmedic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just received an email from onkyo informing me that my subwoofer that is part of my 5300 system may be defective, plugged in my serial number and YES it does in fact have a defect. ya know what? F this company, I'm tired of sending things in to get repaired and losing enjoyment out of what should have been a solid system. The goddamn regional repair center that they use are CLUELESS and wanted to charge me for a warranty repair on the amp until I contacted Onkyo and had them clear it up with them. Wasted my time, my money for long distance phone calls and my patience, last purchase from Onkyo EVER!
> 
> 
> heres the stupid link http://www.onkyo.ca/001_modelreturn_entertype.cfm



I actually admired the fact that onkyo notified me about the sub. I had tvs before that had known issues and I was the one that had to contact the company. For my first real surround setup I think the receiver is great but will replace the speakers when I get the cash. Any tweaks and adjustments for a great sound people can recommend?


----------



## Morac

I shipped last Tuesday. Apparently there were closed Friday since even though it "out for delivery" by Thursday, it didn't get delivered until Monday. I have no idea what state it's in now. It could be on it's way back or sitting in a pile of boxes in a warehouse.


----------



## homerofwar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/21282753
> 
> 
> I shipped last Tuesday. Apparently there were closed Friday since even though it "out for delivery" by Thursday, it didn't get delivered until Monday. I have no idea what state it's in now. It could be on it's way back or sitting in a pile of boxes in a warehouse.



Hopefully that gets sorted.



I wasn't even aware of this, I went to the site and sure enough my sub was on the list. There sending me a box, hopefully it will turn out fine.


----------



## Morac

I'm beginning to get a bit worried. They received it on Monday (they signed for it). Based on posts here and from what Onkyo told me on the phone, the repair is very simple and should be done the same day (they're just replacing the driver) assuming they have the part.


As such I would have expected it back today, but I haven't gotten any shipping notification. I called Onkyo the other day, but they told me I have to call the repair center (which is a different company). I meant to do that today, but forgot.


I haven't had the subwoofer since November 22nd so it's coming up on almost 2 weeks. This is why I don't like sending things back when they aren't broken. I don't understand why they can't send someone out to my house to repair it. That's what Sony did with the recall against my TV.


----------



## Joeforsale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to get a bit worried. They received it on Monday (they signed for it). Based on posts here and from what Onkyo told me on the phone, the repair is very simple and should be done the same day (they're just replacing the driver) assuming they have the part.
> 
> 
> As such I would have expected it back today, but I haven't gotten any shipping notification. I called Onkyo the other day, but they told me I have to call the repair center (which is a different company). I meant to do that today, but forgot.
> 
> 
> I haven't had the subwoofer since November 22nd so it's coming up on almost 2 weeks. This is why I don't like sending things back when they aren't broken. I don't understand why they can't send someone out to my house to repair it. That's what Sony did with the recall against my TV.



Take a breath everything will be ok. I'm sure if it gets "lost" in the mail Onkyo will set you up with a new one. In all seriousness mine took right around two weeks.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joeforsale* /forum/post/21288132
> 
> 
> Take a breath everything will be ok. I'm sure if it gets "lost" in the mail Onkyo will set you up with a new one. In all seriousness mine took right around two weeks.



I ended up calling the repair place and after some initial confusion (since they said they don't do end user repairs on Onkyo products), they emailed me that is has been fixed and that they will be sending it back today and gave me a tracking number.


I was hoping to get it back by this weekend, but at least I know it's on its way.


----------



## ben7337

Does anyone know why this receiver has a standby mode light it can never use? The manual says it will never fully power down when you press on/standby, and no matter what I do, when it turns off, it just leave the hdmi passthrough light on. The standby light never comes on like on my old S3100.


Furthermore it still feels hot even when off because of this. Is this thing just sitting pretending to be off, draining electricity like a mini space heater? Because that's what the manual seems to say.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben7337* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why this receiver has a standby mode light it can never use? The manual says it will never fully power down when you press on/standby, and no matter what I do, when it turns off, it just leave the hdmi passthrough light on. The standby light never comes on like on my old S3100.
> 
> 
> Furthermore it still feels hot even when off because of this. Is this thing just sitting pretending to be off, draining electricity like a mini space heater? Because that's what the manual seems to say.



For me the Standby light comes on when I turn off the receiver if I disable HDMI Control in the HDMI setup.


----------



## Joeforsale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up calling the repair place and after some initial confusion (since they said they don't do end user repairs on Onkyo products), they emailed me that is has been fixed and that they will be sending it back today and gave me a tracking number.
> 
> 
> I was hoping to get it back by this weekend, but at least I know it's on its way.



Good to hear. I was going to say earlier that I was pretty sure they sent me tracking info for mine, but I wasn't 100%.


----------



## ben7337




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/21293110
> 
> 
> For me the Standby light comes on when I turn off the receiver if I disable HDMI Control in the HDMI setup.



Ah I see, I must have been messing with that setting when I first started playing with the system, didn't know what it did exactly, but thanks. I have a feeling the thing will be cool when turned off hopefully.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben7337* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see, I must have been messing with that setting when I first started playing with the system, didn't know what it did exactly, but thanks. I have a feeling the thing will be cool when turned off hopefully.



It shouldn't be hot in pass thru mode either. That mode simply allows the receiver to pass thru the HDMI signal to the TV without processing it. My receiver is set to use passthru as is usually cool when in that state. It's actually fairly cool when there's no audio input, such as when using a DVR and leaving it paused.


Actually the receiver doesn't tend to get hot unless it's handling things like multichannel PCM (basically using my PS3). Other input signals usually just cause it to get warm.


----------



## ben7337




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/21296068
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be hot in pass thru mode either. That mode simply allows the receiver to pass thru the HDMI signal to the TV without processing it. My receiver is set to use passthru as is usually cool when in that state. It's actually fairly cool when there's no audio input, such as when using a DVR and leaving it paused.
> 
> 
> Actually the receiver doesn't tend to get hot unless it's handling things like multichannel PCM (basically using my PS3). Other input signals usually just cause it to get warm.



When I say hot, I mean it feels hotter than my old HT-S3100 Onkyo system. Especially over the hdmi card area. It's not like burning hot, the metal is touchable, but it is definitely over 100 degrees, and under 110, but it stayed that hot on or off when the hdmi passthrough light was on. It's okay though, the hdmi controls to turn the tv on and off with the receiver didn't work for me anyway generally, so having them off is no big deal.


----------



## Boal05

So here's my story:

I originally had the HT-R3300 system, my receiver's HDMI board took a crap, long story short, after 5 months of dealing with a repair shop, then it being sent to Onkyo and them taking their time, I ended up with a 590 receiver to replace my 390 that came with the 3300 system. Seeing that the 590 is part of the 5400 package, I mentioned that my passive sub wouldn't work with the new 590 receiver, so onkyo sent me the powered sub that comes with the package, a win on my part after 5 months of waiting!


So i have been playing with the new unit, but I can't seem to decide on the right settings. Any help would be much appreciated, the manual is very vague, so I'm just jumping around a lot between different listening modes and such.


Running a PS3 for gaming and bluray

DirectTV HD box as well


thanks!


----------



## Morac

Set the listening mode to Direct for all 5.1 and up modes to keep the receiver from modifying the audio. For PCM and Dolby 2.0 I usually set Dolby II, but that's simply personal preference.


----------



## Boal05

I will try this...thanks for your response!


----------



## Stealth3si

Is a refurbished S5300 w/ 1 yr warranty for $311.40 worth it to use in a 10x10 room?


----------



## mcjefferson

sorry for reviving this thread, i need some help guys.


can i use a speaker that has a maximum input power of 50watts @ 6ohms? i will use this as a surround.

a big thanks to somebody's response.


----------



## mcjefferson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcjefferson* /forum/post/21861432
> 
> 
> sorry for reviving this thread, i need some help guys.
> 
> 
> can i use a speaker that has a maximum input power of 50watts @ 6ohms? i will use this as a surround.
> 
> a big thanks to somebody's response.



up..,hope someone can help.thanks


----------



## afrogt

Yes, you can. Go for it. The rest of the speakers in that system are 6 ohm speakers too.


----------



## hotshotmedic

i didn't even bother sending in my sub for repair. its not broken. they sent me the box and shipping label but didn't feel like packing it up and sending it out. if it breaks, i'll buy a new, different one. does anyone have any detail of what was 'repaired' on the sub, someone mentioned a replaced driver. my system has been working fine for the 1.xx year i've had it and i've pounded on this sub for hours at a time.


----------



## makav911

Recently bought a used HT-s5300 ($200) so far working great, just mailed the subwoofer to get updated and sld have it back next week! Thanks to the all the great info in this thread.


----------



## BMG91

I have this receiver and thinking of upgrading to a Yamaha or Denon. Will I notice a sound difference?


----------



## Otto Pylot

This thread is over a year old but to answer your question, it depends in large part on your speakers.


----------



## BMG91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1235651/new-release-onkyo-ht-s5300-any-good/750#post_24070008
> 
> 
> This thread is over a year old but to answer your question, it depends in large part on your speakers.


Have the pioneer speakers FS52


----------



## Otto Pylot

5" drivers and 1" tweeters..... I don't think you'd notice much difference between the two depending on how you calibrate your speakers, where you set the x-overs at etc. Do you have a matching center and what kind of sub do you have? Which model of Yamaha and Denon are you looking at?


----------



## BMG91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1235651/new-release-onkyo-ht-s5300-any-good/750#post_24071070
> 
> 
> 5" drivers and 1" tweeters..... I don't think you'd notice much difference between the two depending on how you calibrate your speakers, where you set the x-overs at etc. Do you have a matching center and what kind of sub do you have? Which model of Yamaha and Denon are you looking at?


I have matching center and using Onkyo Sub. I was looking at Yamaha -v673 and Demon -1913.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Those are both good receivers so I'd line up the specs side by side, see what the differences are (if any) and decide on what you really want to have. I've never had a Denon so I can't comment on the reliability/build quality but I'm sure it's comparable to the Yamaha.


----------



## BMG91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1235651/new-release-onkyo-ht-s5300-any-good/750#post_24074289
> 
> 
> Those are both good receivers so I'd line up the specs side by side, see what the differences are (if any) and decide on what you really want to have. I've never had a Denon so I can't comment on the reliability/build quality but I'm sure it's comparable to the Yamaha.


How do you determine good sound? More wattage?


----------



## Otto Pylot

Not necessarily. More wattage just basically means you can play it louder, and if your speakers can handle the increased power, less distortion. Audio quality (clear distinct sound with good frequency separation) is more a function of the speakers than the receiver. I realize that's a very general statement but if both receivers have basically the same specs (which they probably do other than total power) then it comes down to what kind of speakers you match them with. If you like to play it loud then the receiver with higher output might suit your needs. My receiver can output 100W per channel at 6ohms or 80W per channel at 8ohms. I run my speakers at 8ohms and the volume output (loudness) is plenty for us. If fact I have my receiver set to limit the output at -15dB from maximum in case someone accidentally cranks the volume all the way up to prevent damage.


Good sound is also determined in a very large part on how you calibrate your speakers for your listening environment.


----------



## BMG91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1235651/new-release-onkyo-ht-s5300-any-good/750#post_24077679
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. More wattage just basically means you can play it louder, and if your speakers can handle the increased power, less distortion. Audio quality (clear distinct sound with good frequency separation) is more a function of the speakers than the receiver. I realize that's a very general statement but if both receivers have basically the same specs (which they probably do other than total power) then it comes down to what kind of speakers you match them with. If you like to play it loud then the receiver with higher output might suit your needs. My receiver can output 100W per channel at 6ohms or 80W per channel at 8ohms. I run my speakers at 8ohms and the volume output (loudness) is plenty for us. If fact I have my receiver set to limit the output at -15dB from maximum in case someone accidentally cranks the volume all the way up to prevent damage.
> 
> 
> Good sound is also determined in a very large part on how you calibrate your speakers for your listening environment.


sounds like I don't need to upgrade my reciever


----------



## BMG91

I raises the DB on my receiver and it sounds very good now


----------



## Otto Pylot

^^^^^ you increased the volume. Maybe you were just playing it too low and separation got muddied. We typically have ours set to -25 dB to about -28dB. For blu-rays we may drop it to -15dB just to increase the overall effect of 5.1.


----------



## BMG91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1235651/new-release-onkyo-ht-s5300-any-good/750#post_24084961
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ you increased the volume. Maybe you were just playing it too low and separation got muddied. We typically have ours set to -25 dB to about -28dB. For blu-rays we may drop it to -15dB just to increase the overall effect of 5.1.


Mines doesnt go by DB volume. Its just the basic 1 - 80


----------



## Otto Pylot

Ok. But it sounds like you have a workaround for your problem. I take it then that all is ok? You might want to consider setting a limit on how loud your receiver can go just in case somebody hits the volume knob and cranks it all the way up. If 80 is your max, then maybe set it at 70 or 75. That way you can prevent any damage to the speakers if they accidentally get cranked up all of the sudden.


----------



## BMG91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1235651/new-release-onkyo-ht-s5300-any-good/750#post_24085789
> 
> 
> Ok. But it sounds like you have a workaround for your problem. I take it then that all is ok? You might want to consider setting a limit on how loud your receiver can go just in case somebody hits the volume knob and cranks it all the way up. If 80 is your max, then maybe set it at 70 or 75. That way you can prevent any damage to the speakers if they accidentally get cranked up all of the sudden.


My baby sister does that to my receiver, but o noticed that if you raise the DB that the volume limit will go down too. Like I can't go to 80 now since i've raised the DB.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Interesting. My volume control displays the volume in dB, not a numerical representation ,but setting the volume limit is a separate setting and once set, maintains it regardless of how far you crank the volume up.


----------



## BMG91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1235651/new-release-onkyo-ht-s5300-any-good/750#post_24087903
> 
> 
> Interesting. My volume control displays the volume in dB, not a numerical representation ,but setting the volume limit is a separate setting and once set, maintains it regardless of how far you crank the volume up.


your using this receiver?


----------



## Otto Pylot

No. My receiver is a Yamaha.


----------



## BMG91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1235651/new-release-onkyo-ht-s5300-any-good/750#post_24089633
> 
> 
> No. My receiver is a Yamaha.


I think Yamaha's display only in db volume.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Yes, that's what I said. My Sony receiver, for example, in the living room (which is for conversation and music only) displays volume as "VOL 15" so you don't know what the actual dB's are.


----------



## BMG91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1235651/new-release-onkyo-ht-s5300-any-good/780#post_24090004
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I said. My Sony receiver, for example, in the living room (which is for conversation and music only) displays volume as "VOL 15" so you don't know what the actual dB's are.


Maybe I should buy a sound meter? Also I was curious. Is it bad to adjust the treble and bass?


----------



## Otto Pylot

You could buy a sound meter to get an idea of what the dB reading was for "Volume 5" or what ever you receiver displays. Adjusting treble and bass is entirely up to you. I set mine and leave it for everything, tv, movies, etc. The more important settings are the x-over settings, the ohm setting (6 or 8), and balance, imo. Some people like to mess with the equalizer settings as well but that can really be variable depending on the type of audio you are listening too and how it was recorded. I just keep mine at the default setting (what ever that was).


Some receivers offer an automatic calibration feature (Audyssey) that is useful, but I think it's real value is for higher end systems with separates and not necessarily for HTiB's. Some will disagree but with a little time, knowledge, and possibly a sound meter you can calibrate your system better I think than the automatic calibration.


----------



## BMG91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1235651/new-release-onkyo-ht-s5300-any-good/780#post_24090839
> 
> 
> You could buy a sound meter to get an idea of what the dB reading was for "Volume 5" or what ever you receiver displays. Adjusting treble and bass is entirely up to you. I set mine and leave it for everything, tv, movies, etc. The more important settings are the x-over settings, the ohm setting (6 or 8), and balance, imo. Some people like to mess with the equalizer settings as well but that can really be variable depending on the type of audio you are listening too and how it was recorded. I just keep mine at the default setting (what ever that was).
> 
> 
> Some receivers offer an automatic calibration feature (Audyssey) that is useful, but I think it's real value is for higher end systems with separates and not necessarily for HTiB's. Some will disagree but with a little time, knowledge, and possibly a sound meter you can calibrate your system better I think than the automatic calibration.


I guess I have to play around with my sound


----------



## The_Donster

Hey, apologies for resurrecting an old thread, but I'm wondering if anyone can give me some feedback on how my HT-S5300 is currently set up? Right now I'm just using the two front and center speakers. I still need to get a rug to hide the speaker wires for the sides and back speakers. So I have it and my components (One & 360) connected through the Samsung 65KS8000 OCB and using Bitstream and Dolby on its audio settings. All's good there, but I'm wondering if I need to change any of the following default settings on my Onkyo receiver? 

Set Up Menu->Audio Adjust:
Input Ch(Mux)-> Main/Sub
Input Ch(Mono)-> Left+Right
Panorama-> Off
Dimensions-> 0
Center Width-> 3
Height Gain->Mid(Greyed Out)
Dolby EX-> Auto
Center-> Image-> 2
Audyssey-> Off
Dynamic EQ-> Off
Reference Level-> 0dB(Greyed Out)
Dynamic Volume-> Off
Listening Angel-> Wide 

Set Up Menu->HDMI Setup:
Audio Out-> Auto
LipSync-> Off
HDMI Control-> On
Audio Return Ch-> Auto
Power Control-> On
TV Control-> On


----------

